#ubuntu-no 2011-06-06
<Kagee> libreoffice impress lar deg kjøre programmer når du klikker på ting i en presentasjon
<Kagee> jeg skulle hatt et program som kunne alt-tabbet til en allerede kjørende vlc-video
<Kagee> ... eller som kunne satt vinduet med egenskaper xx og yy aktivt når det blir kjørt med xx opg yy som argumenter
<Kagee> wee
<Kagee> en oo-macro og wmctrl gjorde det jeg ville
<Mogget> Kagee: skal du har fremvisning av ditt prosjekt i morgen du oogså?
<Mogget> Og dersom du ikke skal ha det, bli med å se Gyro sin presentasjon ca 12 i morra?
<Kagee> akkurat 12?
<Kagee> 11:45 til 12:15
<SlimG> Når jeg setter opp en MUA, har det noe å si på sikkerheten hvilke autentiseringstype jeg bruker TLS til tilkobling?
<Kagee> hø ?
<SlimG> dvs. autentiseringsbiten blir vel skjult av TLS?
<Berge> SlimG: Det har noe å si, men svaret du er ute etter er sikkert nei.
<Berge> Du kan fint bruke PLAIN i TLS, reint konfidensialitetsmessig for tilkoblingens del.
<SlimG> ok, hvilken autentiseringstype er å foretrekke? ser evolution kan ntlm, gssapi, digest-md5 og cram-md5
<Berge> Det er helt avhengig av tjeneren din.
<Berge> Og litt annet.
<Berge> Eksempelvis om du er komfortabel med å lagre passord på klienten.
<Berge> Jeg bruker GSSAPI.
<Berge> Men det krever Kerberos-infrastruktur.
<Berge> (Uansett tilbyr gjerne tjeneren flere.)
<Berge> Og Evolution kan typisk bruke mer enn de du nevnte - f.eks. PLAIN.
<SlimG> Jeg regner med det er det samme som "Passord" valget
<Berge> Evolution kan vel spørre tjeneren om hva den støtter?
<SlimG> fikk aldri noe respons, det er snakk om imap.gmail.com
<Berge> Søtter ikke den CAPABILITY?
<SlimG> Ah, fikk det til nå, tregt nett her
<SlimG> fwiw støtter imap.gmail.com (ssl) kun PLAIN
<Berge> Ja, det vil jeg tro.
<SlimG> Gleder meg til å få testet IMAP+ protokollen i evolution som visstnok har IDLE støtte
<si-m1> trenger vel ikke hashet når det likevel går gjennom ssl vel?
<Berge> * OK Gimap ready for requests from 158.38.10.37 p11if3157950bkw.35
<Berge> A1 CAPABILITY
<Berge> * CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UNSELECT IDLE NAMESPACE QUOTA ID XLIST CHILDREN X-GM-EXT-1 XYZZY SASL-IR AUTH=XOAUTH
<Berge> A1 OK Thats all she wrote! p11if3157950bkw.35
<Berge> si-m1: Neida.
<si-m1> thats all she wrote
<si-m1> heh
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> SlimG: What, har ikke Evolution IDLE-støtte?
<Berge> Så… moderne?
<SlimG> Den har det nå, men ikke sist jeg sjekket i fjor en gang
<SlimG> Og du må selv huske å velge imap+ i stedet for imap, antagelig forholdsvis nytt tillegg til evolution
<SlimG> triste greier, men den har det iallefall _nå_ dah
<sigurdga> trodde jeg hadde brukt idle lenge i evo, men kanskje bare ca et år...
<SlimG> http://chenthill.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/evolution-with-improved-imap-support-imapx/
<Trond--> hvilket program for ubuntu kan brukes til å recorde stream?
<Kagee> hva slags stream? flash film, f.eks youtube, eller wma elns?
<Trond--> Husker ikke hvilket program jeg brukte i WinXP, men den kapret all stream som startet.
<Berge> mplayer.
<Trond--> Er den kjekkere enn Totem?
<Berge> Det kommer an på kjekkhetskriteriene dine.
<SlimG> mplayer kan vel utføre det meste av multimedia avspillings akrobatikk
<Berge> men ja.
<Kagee> memo to self: sett opp openssl og åpne brannmur på nyinstallert ubuntumaskin før man drar hjemmefra
<geirha> Du får ringe hjem og få noen til å gjøre det for deg.
<Kagee> låst hybel :S
<geirha> "Mamma, kan du installere ssh og åpne brannmuren på maskina mi? plzz"
<geirha> Tenk så rart det hadde vært om mødre kunne sånt.
<si-m1> det kan dem nok snart
<si-m1> noen av dem i alle fall
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> snart/allerede
<xt> må jo ha ISDN-dialup fallback
<Kagee> gsm!
<si-m1> personsøker
<Sakarias> fant igjen personsøkeren min for noen år siden... virket ikke lenger gitt :P
<Kagee> ice har vel det nettverket nå ?
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> de bruker frekvensene til nmt 450
<Sakarias> og kjører cdma på det
<Trond--> ååå! herlig! smplayer har 4 forskjellige jumps, kan jo bruke mousescroll også!
<Trond--> skjønte ikke helt ikonene i programvaresenteret, men måtte installere to ting.
<Trond--> det var jo synd den ikke kjørte mkv rent
<Trond--> til tider minte meg om vlc problemet
<Trond--> må testes med xvid også
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du scroller med musa i både vlc og totem?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener spoler.
<Trond--> det var flyten i play jeg refererte til der
<Trond--> scrolling i totem påvirker volumet
<Trond--> tror jeg
<Trond--> hukommelsen svikter som vanlig
<Trond--> nok et ord jeg kan tipse www.nob-ordbok.uio.no om
<Kagee> ord?
<Trond--> er totem og (s)mplayer skrevet for unix-liknende systemer som eksluderer windows?
<Kagee> smplayer er et gui til mplayer, det vet jeg ikke om
<Kagee> Totem er en del av Gnome-prosjektet, så den er like "ekskluderende" som windows media plyer er mot ALT som ikke er nyeste, helt oppdaterte windows
<Trond--> sikkert derfor vlc er blitt dritt nå
<Kagee> what?
<Kagee> Trond--: hva er det du mener?=
<Trond--> alle de gangene jeg snakker om choppiness så du ikke de screenshotsa?
<Trond--> gnu/linux er som en urørt jomfru
<Kagee> nei
<Trond--> ingen sykdommer
<Kagee> har ikke slike problemer med vlc
<SlimG> VLC Mediaplayer er ikke så pen å se til, men den gjør som regel avspillingsjobben upåklagelig
<Kagee> vet noen hvordan totem oppfører seg med youtube-spillelister?=
<Kagee> ja vel
<Kagee> totem + youtubesøk = nogo ?
<SlimG> hvorfor youtube via totem?
<Kagee> få det litt støærre, uten fullskjerm
<Trond--> (s)mplayer er min nye favoritt mediespiller
<lnostdal> vlc lekker hos deg også?
<lnostdal> må si det første som slo meg m.t.p. mplayer var høyere framerate ellernoe
<lnostdal> ..altså fremfor både vlc og totem
<Trond--> det skjønte jeg ikke mye av
<lnostdal> det jeg sier er at vlc har en bug som kanskje ikke gjør seg gjeldende hos alle; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/743323
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc memory leak" [High,Confirmed]
<lnostdal> ..derfor bestemte jeg meg for å teste mplayer :)
<lnostdal> ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_leak )
<Trond--> Hvis et program har en bug er det komplisert og langtekkelig å finne frem til feilen?
<Trond--> De har jo hatt det choppy-problemet lenge
<Sakarias> kommer helt ann på bugen
<Trond--> enda et ord jeg kan tipse http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no derfor skal jeg hovedsaklig bruke http://no.thefreedictionary.com fra nå av og se hvordan den er. den kunne jeg i tillegg legge til i søkemotoren.
<Trond--> denne buggen virker som de har problemer med. de har releaset en del versjoner siden jeg først fikk den.
<brik> hvilket ord?
<Trond--> hukommelse og langtekkelig
<Trond--> er intel core 2 laget fra x86?
<Sakarias> intel lager nesten bare x86
<Trond--> er ikke det en cpu struktur helt tilbake til 70-tallet?
<Kagee> det er vel heller et instruksjonssett
<Trond--> som ikke kan forbedres da tydeligvis. da er det kanskje godt nok eller perfekt?
<Kagee> an forbedres på mange måter. det er kommet flere utvidelser
<Sakarias> verden har kommet langt siden 8086 :P
<Trond--> så det er ingen likheter da?
<Sakarias> likheter er det nok, men 8086 16-bit, dagens cpuer er 64-bit
<Sakarias> er som å samenligne en bil fra 70-tallet og en bil i fra i dag...
<Sakarias> er jo likheter, begge har hjul, dekk, dører, ratt, vinduer osv osv
<Trond--> da har de alle grunn elementene altså med x86
<Trond--> kanskje ingen ny teknologi vil komme og ta over
<Sakarias> arm er mye i vinden fortiden
<Sakarias> ibm pusher en del power
<si-m1> til dere ja, HE HE
<Sakarias> hehe, med våre X-antall powerbokser, så hadde power-delen hos ibm gått konk for lengst
<si-m1> husker i gamledager da power betydde PSU
<Sakarias> gamledager? type før 80-90 tallet ?
<si-m1> er det så gammalt`?
<si-m1> før noen brukte powerserien til ibm til ting
<Sakarias> utviklingen av power begynte i 1974
<si-m1> jau, men det spiller ikke så stor rolle
<si-m1> det er når folk begynner å bruke den
<si-m1> at de stjeler navnet
<Sakarias> 1990 begynte de å bruke power navnet
<si-m1> hadde aldri hørt om det før i 2007 elns
<si-m1> hehe
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> rundt 1991 apple begynte å bruke powerpc generasjonen av power
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> men da het det powerpc
<si-m1> ikke power
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> ah, derfor de var så harde på marketing.. pga apple slutta å bruke dem
<Sakarias> 2005 apple annonserte at de gikk over til x86
<si-m1> POWER5 2004, POWER6 2007
<Sakarias> bor litt power-teknologi i sony boksene våre nede
<si-m1> lite gap der
<si-m1> hmm.. nei, er alltid 3 år ja
<si-m1> faktisk
<Sakarias> tar tid å utvikle og teste en cpu
<si-m1> tar så lang tid de vil
<si-m1> spørs hvor mye de putter inn i hver serie
<Sakarias> mhm, de doblet ytelsen i power6 i forhold til power5 og beholdt samme strømforbruktet
<si-m1> notsopower5
<Sakarias> personlig, bryr meg lite om power
<si-m1> hver gang jeg leser power så leser jeg det med stemmen til JA
<Sakarias> hehe, yes
<Sakarias> men han vil aller helst ha system z
<Sakarias> men det koster
<Sakarias> blant annet måtte vi ha forsterket gulvene våre
<si-m1> jepp, var på z-foredrag
<si-m1> evt. z-salgssamling
<Sakarias> en "zEnterprise 196" er nok hans våte drøm :P
<si-m1> hadde z-musmatte en god stund også
<Sakarias> hehe, lenovoen hans har system z klistremerke på seg
<si-m1> skjønner meg ikke på disse lenovofolka
<si-m1> rikker seg ikke vekk fra thinkpad-merket
<si-m1> tror de var bra en gang, men skulle da tro det hadde kommet noen nye på markedet som klarer å lage laptop
<si-m1> http://img.gfx.no/854/854394/C.JPG.jpg
<si-m1> ser ikke hva de har gjort med tastaturet desverre
<si-m1> hadde tatt seg ut om det var @ på '-tasten
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> thinkpad var et sterkt varemerke, før lenovo ødladet
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> men det begynner å bli noen år siden nå
<Sakarias> 3-4 år siden
<Sakarias> X61s'n min var siste med IBM logo på
<si-m1> må da være lenger enn det
<si-m1> mente de slutta i 2000 jeg
<si-m1> eller ble bare kjøpt opp da kanskje
<Sakarias> lenovo har laget PCene til IBM i mange mange år
<si-m1> ah, var sånn det var ja
<Sakarias> thinkpad'n min er lenovo produsert, men etter IBM sin "standard"
<Trond--> hvordan ser (10^2)^0 regnestykket ut?
<Trond--> utførelsen
<Kagee> Trond--: 10^2 er ikke null, derfor er svaret på regnestykket 1
<Kagee> a^0 er 1, så sant a ikke er 0
<Trond--> http://oakroadsystems.com/math/expolaws.htm#Zero Evaluating 00 is a topic for your calculus course. Wtf
<Trond--> Gjør jeg det på kalkulatoren, 0^0/0^0 får jeg 1
<Trond--> jeg har en råden ubuntu kalkis
<Trond--> 0 er jo ikke definert
<Kagee> ...
<Kagee> 0^p er ikke definert
<Kagee> err
<Kagee> 0^0 er ikke definert
<Kagee> 0 er jo definert som ... null
<Trond--> 0 er ingenting
<Kagee> ...
<Trond--> pew >-< pew
<Kagee> dette er kraftig off topic igjen. se om du finner deg en natte-rettet irc-kanal
<Trond--> fordi du hisser deg opp nå?
<Sakarias> Kagee: matte, ikke natte :P
<Kagee> nei, fordi jeg ikke henger på #ubuntu-no for å diskutere matematikk
<Trond--> ubuntu kalkulator bug muligens. men hvem som nylig skrev mye off-topic skal jeg ikke legge meg så mye i
<Trond--> det er bare når jeg skriver vanskelige ting at det blir lagt merke til
<Sakarias> diskusjon.no, så finner du likestilte
<brik> Trond--: det er kanskje lurt å observere kanalen ei stund, finne ut hva som er akseptert og ikke :)
<Trond--> i går spurte jeg om folk her visste om noen sosiale kanaler. så fikk jeg til svar at denne kanalen var sosial. jeg svarte jo selvfølgelig ikke på dobbeltstandarden etter xt har rettet kanalens regler mot meg noen ganger.
<brik> du må nok se på andre nettverk om du leter etter sosiale kanaler
<brik> freenode hadde en "off topic"-kanal, og det ser ut til at den er stengt
<Trond--> ja, har vært innom noen, men de kanalene jeg foretrekker finnes på dette nettverket, og der snakkes når kanalene har ligget brakt en stund. ##politics er jo verst. der er de så offtopic samtidig som de angriper alt og alle for ting som ikke betyr noe en gang.
<brik> haha, ja har hørt rykter om det :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-07
<jo-erlend> av det jeg liker minst i Ubuntu 11.04, så rangerer Banshee svært høyt.
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/2N6pI.jpg hjeeeelp! :-(
<Trond--> det eneste jeg har nå er innboks
<Trond--> mangler sendt og søppelboksen
<Trond--> får ikke sjekka eller sendt mail
<xt> Trond--: ser ut til å vere feil på server, ikkje klient
<Trond--> men dette er thunderbird
<xt> det regner i dag.
<Trond--> her også
<Trond--> hvorfor mangler jeg kataloger ?
<Trond--> hvordan sjekker jeg server log?
<xt> du hoster server sjølv?
<Trond--> nei, men jeg skal ikke mangle kataloger
<xt> Du må nesten ta kontakt med leverandøren din, dette har neppe noko med ubuntu å gjere
<xt> du kan jo evt. prøve ein anna klient
<Trond--> jeg fiksa ubuntu boot i dag, og kjørte en livecd, når jeg endelig fikk fiksa ubuntu til å starte så fikk jeg dette mail problemet.
<xt> les siste to linjer
<Berge> xt: Det regner jo ikke, strengt tatt
<xt> Berge: feil. Det regner alltid.
<Berge> xt: Ikke hos oss optimister (-:
<Trond--> xt, jeg fikk logga inn, men nå ser jeg jo at alle meldinger er lagra på servern dems, og der mangler det i sent-boksen og søppelboksen. er mailene borte for godt?
<Trond--> trodde de emailene var lagra på harddisken min :(
<Berge> Trond--: Du bruker IMAP?
<Berge> Trond--: I så fall ligger de på tjeneren. Det ligger en kopi på maskinen din, men den er for mellomlager å regne. Om en melding forsvinner fra tjeneren, forsvinner den også fra maskinen din.
<Berge> (SÃ¥nn ca., i alle fall.)
<Trond--> lol jeg starta thunderbird og nå er alle mappene tilbake og jeg kan sjekke mail igjen
<Berge> lolzors, lzm
<Berge> Trond--: Leste du noengang det xt skrev?
 * Mogget rister på hode og finner en annen kanal å glo på :P
<xt> Berge, kva er reglane for å sperre folk ute? Trond-- er jo uhelbredelig, tilsynelatande.
<Berge> xt: Litt usikker. Vi kan jo alltids formulere noen.
<Berge> xt: For øvrig: Ksplice burde vinne en pris for brukerstøtten sin.
<Berge> xt: De bruker RT, svarer raskt, har oppegående, tekniske folk på førstelinje og er fleksible og hjelpsomme selv om man har rare oppsett. Og det er uten å være kunde, bare for å få i gang en trial
<Trond--> Mappene ligger ikke der  de lå sist gang i Thunderbird..
<Trond--> glem det. fiksa det også jeg -)
<Berge> Nei, det gjorde du ikke.
<Berge> Det fikset seg selv, og du aner ikke hvordan.
<Trond--> xt,  hvorfor kaller du meg uhelbredelig?
<xt> Berge, det finst stadig inget alternativ. Du må kjøpe tenesta?
<Trond--> Berge, knegg
<Berge> xt: Den er gratis for en del distribusjoner.
<Berge> xt: Og Ksplice-teknologien er jo fri. Det er uptrack de selger; altså at de bygger binærdiffer for gitte distribusjoner når det kommer nye kjerner og distribuerer dem til deg på en saklig måte.
<Berge> Du kan alltids bygge diffene dine selv.
<xt> m
<Berge> Koster ikke al verdens per boks, dog.
<xt> Trond--, det virker ikkje som du tar inn over deg det som blir sagt, frå meg og andre. Sjølv etter gjentatte oppmodingar. Det får meg til å konkludere med tilsynelatande uhelbredelig.
<Berge> 40 USD/Ã¥r.
<Berge> Det går fort i nedetidshåndtering uansett (-:
<xt> Har så lite maskiner som er såpass driftskritiske at det er aktuelt uansett, men eg ser jo verdien veldig godt :)
<xt> Vore lite god drifting på meg i år :(
<Berge> Omstart er jo så gnur. Da kommer fsck, initskriptene noen glemte å kjøre update-rc.d for og alt annet som feiler (-:
<xt> Not going to argue against that :)
<Trond--> xt, av og til kan man fikse ting selv om det ikke kan virke som det, slik som i dag, og nå virker det igjen. Har ikke noe med uhelbredelig å gjøre, det er ikke fint sagt.
<xt> igjen, du forstår tilsynelatande ikkje kva eg seier.
<Mogget> Berge, xt: Har en kjenning som rebooter maskinen i cron hver eneste dag 0_o
<xt> Mogget, jobbar han i NAV? :)
<Berge> hihihi
<Mogget> Er en filserver som sliter med minneoppsettet på jobb og de får ikke tid av jobben til å jobbe med det
<Trond--> xt, du skrev "Du må nesten ta kontakt med leverandøren din, dette har neppe noko med ubuntu å gjere" det har ingenting med å misforstå det du sier. det står direkte hva du mener jeg burde gjøre
<Mogget> xt: det er faktisk kommunalt.
<xt> Mogget :)
<Berge> Trond--: Og hva gjorde du?
<Trond--> Berge, fikk en ide av deg til å besøke websida til internettleverandøren min og logge inn der
<Berge> Trond--: Av meg? Ikke av xt?
<Berge> Og videre, hva gjorde du der?
<Trond--> Thunderbird ble oppdatert av det besøket
<Berge> Det tviler jeg sterkt på. Og om du faktisk var interessert i hjelp til å forstå problemet ditt, måtte du ha fortalt dette.
<Trond--> Fortalt hva?
<Berge> Hva du gjorde for å løse problemet.
<Berge> Men nvm.
<Trond--> Jeg skrev jo det lenger oppe
<Mogget> nei det gjorde du ikke. du gikk inn på en side og monga rundt inntil noe bare skjedde.
<Trond--> Ja, det er sånn av og til.
<Trond--> Lite som skal til.
<Trond--> -)
<xt> *mumle masse*
<xt> Du skremte vekk Mogget :(
<Trond--> Hva sa han?
<kjes> Han "sa" ingenting.. Hagleskuddet derimot, det hørte jeg helt hit
 * xt òg
<gnosis> Skytteren hadde ikke forventet at det var noe/noen her, herav løsskuddet.
<Berge> Hm, treffer ikke http://www.debian.org/security/2011/dsa-2255 Ubuntu?
<comradekingu> "er/var er" tilsiktet?
<Berge> Hæ?
<stianhj> Kan jeg "restarte" lydkortet uten å restarte maskinen?
<stianhj> noe modprobe greier?
<Berge> Antagelig ikke.
<Berge> Du kan alltids prøve å ta ut driverne, men det er en haug moduler.
<Berge> lsmod | grep snd_
<Berge> Men det som er mer interessant, er hva det egentlige problemet er.
<stianhj> Det er et godt spørsmål.. har ikke giddet å se så nøye på det. Fra tid til annen så får jeg ikke lyd fra systemet.. det kan skje midt i en session, men har aldri skjedd mens jeg har hørt på noe.
<Berge> Interessant at førstevalget ditt er å ta ut og inn lyddriverne.
<stianhj> Så jeg spilte noe youtube video tidligere, og nå kommer det null lyd fra Spotify..
<Berge> Hva sier dmesg og syslog når det skjer?
<Berge> Hva sier volumgreien i Pulseaudio?
<Berge> Og, vel, du bruker Spotify og Flash.
<Berge> Det er ufritt, og ingen av dem er tidenes programvare.
<stianhj> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav funker heller ikke
<Berge> Hva sier aplay, da?
<stianhj> har sjekket i alsamixer at alt er på og sånn
<stianhj> den sier den spiller av, bruker like lang tid som den skal på å spille av, og stopper
<stianhj> kommer bare ingen lyd
<Berge> 13:48:45 < Berge> Hva sier dmesg og syslog når det skjer?
<stianhj> jeg har ikke sett etter.. har bare rebootet før
<brik> stianhj: hjelper det å lukke browseren?
<stianhj> men ja, kanskje litt feil angriping av problemstilling ang ta ut inn drivere..
<stianhj> kan prøve
<Berge> stianhj: Eh, jeg forsøker å hjelpe deg å feilsøke her.
<stianhj> problemet er at jeg vet ikke når det skjedde.. så dmesg sier meg ikke så mye
<brik> når det skjer her hjelper det vanligvis å restarte programmet som har "tatt over" lyden, men tror ikke det har skjedd etter 11.04
<xt> men det seier kanskje oss mykje, stianhj :)
<stianhj> jeg er på 10.04 LTS btw
<xt> og ja, brik sin teori er bra
<xt> ligger sikkert ørti kræsja flash-plugins i bakgrunnen :)
<stianhj> brb.. tlf.. jobb..
<hjd> stianhj: jeg kan ikke hjelpe med selve problemet, men logge ut og inn igjen kan være en bedre workaround enn å reboote hele tiden hvis det ikke hjelper å starte programmene på nytt.
<stianhj> xt: har flashblock i chrome, så eneste flash som skal ha blitt kjørt er den ene youtube videoen jeg så for et par timer siden
<stianhj> hjd: har en windows vm åpen med vpn mot en server jeg jobber på, og logg ut/reboot er litt stress.. så derfor jeg lurte på om jeg kunne ta ut/inn igjen lyddriverne
<hjd> ah skjønner, bare tenkte innlogging kanskje var mindre stress enn reboot.
<jo-erlend> Microsoft får inn støtte i Windows 8 for å la en video spille i bakgrunnen -- mens andre programmer kjører. "Real multitasking", som de kaller det.
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MnEndww2YQ
<si-m1> slik man hadde i BeOS i 2000
<Berge> …og HaikuOS i dag!
<si-m1> yep, men mer impressive med 2000
<si-m1> kunne jo spille opptil flere filmer samtidig + ymse mp3
<si-m1> uten hakking!
<si-m1> kreisi
<Berge> Jah
<si-m1> litt synd cisco grusa oset
<si-m1> eller hm, var det cisco
<Berge> HaikuOS!
<Berge> Det var Be.
<hjd> mulig jeg misforstår, men jeg har da ikke hatt problemer med å kjøre video i bakgrunnen mens jeg gjør andre ting?
<si-m1> haiku er jo reimplementasjon
<Berge> hjd: Ingen fare, det er helt normalt å ikke forstå hva jo-erlend finner fascinerende med et eller annet (-:
<si-m1> riktignok et par core devs fra beos
<si-m1> hihi
<hjd> jeg tenkte mer på at ms mente windows 8 skulle få støtte for det. Kan ikke huske å ha hatt problemer med det i eldre windowsversjoner... Med mindre de tenker på tyngre programmer som spill og sånt som jeg ikke vet hvordan funker (mest fordi jeg ikke spiller og ser film samtidig)
<hjd> hvordan går det med haiku nå? jeg prøvde en alpha-versjon i en virtuell maskin for lenge siden.
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> husker de hadde slik %-ferdig-bars på div subsystemer en gang
<si-m1> screensavers var på 100%
<si-m1> kernel var vel på 15% elns
<si-m1> viktigst å starte med screensavers
<si-m1> BeFS var rimelig bra og.. var vel en av utviklerne til det opprinnelige BeFS som jobbet med det
<hjd> si-m1: litt enklere å legge til screensavers enn å skrive en kernel er det ikke det da?
<si-m1> jepp.. men du har lite behov for screensavers uten en kjerne
<si-m1> men jada, er jo forskjellige folk som bidrar med forskjellige ting
<xt> this reminds me of a project..
<si-m1> så bare litt teit ut på statssiden
<hjd> joda, det ser jo litt snodig ut.
<si-m1> ubuntu?! :D
<hjd> blir vel en kombinasjon av at folk bidrar til hva de vil og low hanging fruit
<hjd> reactos ?
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg reagerte vel på videoen jeg refererte til. Han fokuserer på så veldig merkelige ting. "Du kan få tilgang til filene dine" og sånt.
<hjd> hahaha... tilgang til filene mine. Endelig! Det har jeg ventet på i årevis. Det har vært så kjedelig å bruke maskiner uten filer hittil :p
<xt> jo-erlend: minner om deg. Det om å fokusere på så veldig merkelige ting.
<xt> :)
<jo-erlend> xt, har du noengang sett noen av presentasjonene mine?
<xt> Nei, no spøker eg på generelt grunnlag.
<hjd> så en kort promovideo for win8 for en stund siden, og jeg synes den skjermen de hadde virket rar. Det var ikke noen standardstørrelse på programmene som lå der, noen var rektangler, noen kvadrater og jeg vet ikke om det er noe man kan justere eller om programmene legger det opp selv.
<jo-erlend> Windows finner ut selv om du har plass eller ikke. Hvis du har plass, så får du en 150px (eller noe sånt) rad på siden.
<jo-erlend> og de programmene bruker ekte html5 med activex, sier han.
<hjd> Litt relatert (gjelder forøvrig unity også), skjønner jeg ikke helt hva menyer har gjort galt siden de må erstattes av en evig lang liste med alle programmer...
<hjd> men hvordan avgjør de at program x skal ta opp dobbelt så stor plass som program y som ligger like ved siden av?
<jo-erlend> de har funnet det ut.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke at du kan velge det selv.
<jo-erlend> dvs, det så ikke sånn ut på presentasjonen hans.
<stianhj> sudo alsa force-reload fikset lyden min
<jo-erlend> hjd, jeg hater menyer. Jeg vet hva jeg skal. Datamaskinen behøver ikke å presentere valgmuligheter for meg. Bare gi meg det  jeg vil ha.
<Berge> Tankelesende datamaskin!
<Berge> Jeg vet ofte ikke hva jeg vil ha, egentlig.
<Berge> SÃ¥ jeg blar gjennom muligheter i stedet.
<xt> menyer er for folk utan tastatur
<Berge> !
<jo-erlend> Berge, hører Spotify hjemme under Internett eller Multimedia?
<Berge> jo-erlend: I /dev/null
<jo-erlend> :)
<xt> DISPLAY=:0.1 wine .wine/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/Spotify/spotify.exe
<xt> sånn starter ein spotify.
<Berge> Hvor er :0.1?
<xt> litt til høgre for andletet.
<Berge> ah
<hjd> jo-erlend: det er greit hvis du vet hva du skal, men uten menyer blir det vanskeligere å oppdage hvilke andre ting som er mulig.
<xt> i lag med mirken.
<Berge> I lag med vim.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er derfor Unity fremdeles har menyer som du kan bruke når du trenger dem,
<jo-erlend> de bare fremheves ikke. Det synes jeg er en god ting.
<jo-erlend> når jeg går inn på macdonalds og ber om en bigmac med sjokolademilkshake, så spør dama alltid om jeg skal ha meny. Det irriterer meg. :)
<Berge> Jeg løser dette elegant ved å ikke gå på Mac Donalds.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så ofte jeg gjør det heller. :)
<hjd> men hvis du går inn på en resturant der du ikke vet hva de har, hva gjør du da?
<jo-erlend> hjd, da spør jeg etter en meny.
<jo-erlend> hjd, men... Altså. Jeg pleier normalt sett å gå dit hvor de har maten jeg vil ha.
<brik> har unity meny?
<brik> hvorda
<hjd> poenget mitt er at unity viser et par programmer som standard, men så fort man vil gjøre noe utover nettleser og libreoffice, mener jeg det var greier å ha programmer-menyen for å se hva man kunne gjøre.
<jo-erlend> flere steder. Du kan høyreklikke på programoversikten i launcheren, eller se under flere programmer i dash. Til høyre kan du velge kategorier.
<jo-erlend> hjd, du har jo fremdeles det samme.
<jo-erlend> dvs;ikke helt det samme. Du får en egen lense for oppføringene, men det fungerer bra.
<jo-erlend> linse.
<brik> oh, litt mer arbeid enn å se gjennom menyene i gnome, men ok
<jo-erlend> tja... Jeg er ikke helt sikker på det. Men vanligvis har du jo ikke lyst til å lete gjennom menyer. Det gjør du bare når du ikke vet hva du ser etter.
<hjd> hvor er linser?
<brik> og det hender seg, hvis jeg ikke husker/vet navnet
<jo-erlend> brik, det skal jo egentlig ikke være nødvendig å huske navnet heller.
<jo-erlend> hjd, du har to på launcheren. "Programmer" og "Filer og mapper". Høyreklikker du på Programmer, så får du opp en kategorioversikt.
<brik> nåja
<jo-erlend> den samme får du i dash hvis du trykker på ubuntuknappen og velger "flere programmer".
<jo-erlend> brik, det er nødvendig foreløpig. Men det er ikke meningen at det skal være det. :)
<brik> ah
<hjd> ok, så det er linsene. (jeg har hørt det før, men aldri funnet ut hva det var). Punkt to, høyreklikke programmer er tips jeg har lest her før, men jeg er usikker på hvor klart det kommer frem at den kan høyreklikkes
<hjd> den i dash hadde jeg ikke sett, men den virket jo nesten grei.
<brik> å, det visste jeg ikke @ høyreklikke programmer :D
<jo-erlend> super+a åpner linsen for programmmer.
<hjd> apropos unity: er det mulig å legge til programmer som IKKE er installert og få de til å åpne seg? Jeg har haket av "behold i programvelger", men det skjer ingenting når jeg trykker på dem.
<jo-erlend> hjd, hva mener du?
<Berge> Hvordan tenkte du at OSet skulle kjøre programmer som ikke er installert?
<hjd> Så jeg var uklar, jeg mente altså programmer som er på PCen, bare ikke installert fra en pakke. Ikke ting som ikker er installert i det hele tatt (det skjønner jeg ikke går :p)
<jo-erlend> apropos... Det irriterer meg at dash ikke spør om det skal installere programmer for meg når jeg ber om et som ikke er installert. Det blir fint å få.
<jo-erlend> hjd, hmm. Har du et eksempel? Jeg har ikke hatt noe problem med det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg synes det er slitsomt at Ubuntu maser om det.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, vet du hvorfor nøkkelord ikke virker med http://no.thefreedictionary.com ?
<hjd> feks tar.gz-er fra http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/ (opera snapshots). Jeg pakker ut, kjører programmet, logoen vises i launcheren, men jeg kan ikke kjøre det derfra etterpå.
<jo-erlend> Berge, å?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, aner ikke.
<hjd> åpner den ikke software center på siden til det programmet hvis det ikke er installert da?
<jo-erlend> hjd, ikke hvis du bare skriver "thunderbird" når det ikke er installert, for eksempel.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja. Og den gjør skallet treigere.
<Berge> Og lyver.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hmm?
<Berge> Skallet bruket tid på å søke gjennom pakkelisten.
<hjd> da må den søke i alle pakker, ikke bare de som er installert
<Berge> Og den kan fint påstå at jeg må installere et program når faktum heller er at jeg ikke har det i PATHen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, uh. Neppe.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eh, jo?
<Berge> Jeg merker jo at bash er treigere med det på.
<si-m1> unset command_not_found_handle
<si-m1> så slipper du å vente
<jo-erlend> Berge, det bruker ikke zeitgeist.
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke hva zeitgeist er, tror jeg.
<Berge> Men so?
<Berge> si-m1: Ja, jeg vet jo det (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, mm... Noen datakilder er raskere enn andre?
<jo-erlend> Berge, http://zeitgeist-project.com
<Berge> jo-erlend: Den bruker dbm-filer.
<hjd> i tillegg til opera snapshot, får jeg heller ikke lagt til et program jeg har kompilert selv på launcheren...
<Berge> Men hvordan er det relevant?
<jo-erlend> Berge, du sier at oppslag gjør systemet tregere?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, jeg sier at oppslag gjør at bash returnerer treigere på command-not-found.
<Berge> Siden den altså må søke gjennom en haug databaser.
<Berge> Merkbart treigere, og det er det som betyr noe.
<Berge> Det betyr iofs. også noe at den har null nytteverdi.
<jo-erlend> ah. Du trodde at jeg mente å skrive thunderbird i bash? Jeg mente i dash :)
<jo-erlend> (akkurat det der kan forresten være litt forvirrende)
<Berge> what?
<Berge> Jeg snakker om command-not-found, som er standard i Ubuntus bash.
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg trykker super og skriver thunderbird.
<Berge> Jeg bruker da ikke bash som skall (-:
<Berge> (Ok, jeg bruker ikke bash heller, men root gjør.)
<jo-erlend> ettersom vi snakket om Unity, regnet jeg med at det var det du mente med "skallet".
<jo-erlend> command-not-found bruker tid ja.
<Berge> Vi snakket om at du snakket om dash.
<Berge> SÃ¥ jeg antok at vi snakket om, eh, terminalskall og ikke unity.
<Berge> Spesielt siden jeg forklarte godt hva jeg mente.
<si-m1> Berge: du ja, men er andre her også :D
<jo-erlend> Berge, bortsett fra at jeg snakket om Unity dash.
<Berge> si-m1: Men du tolket det åpenbart som jeg gjorde?
<Berge> NÃ¥ vet ikke jeg hva Unity dash er (-:
<si-m1> jepp
<xt> zsh!
<xt> hæ?
<Berge> xt: Klart.
<xt> nokon ringte?
<si-m1> mener da dash er et skall som ligner veldig på bash
<Berge> Haha, har de faktisk klart å kalle noe GNOME-styr for det samme som et ordinært skall?
<xt> dash er den som er meint å skulle erstatte sh.
<si-m1> hah
<Berge> si-m1: Nja, det er et POSIX-skall.
<Berge> Som er meget raskere enn bash på en del ting.
<Berge> Og helt ubrukelig som standard skall for mennesker.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ikke bare det... Dash er standard shell i Ubuntu. Navnet er rett og slett feil.
<Berge> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/a-gnome-menu-style-unity-dash/
<Berge> hoho
<Berge> jo-erlend: bash er vel standard skall i Ubuntu?
<Berge> Men /bin/sh er symlinket til /bin/dash
<jo-erlend> for brukere så.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> Som er noe annet.
<si-m1> mente ubuntu brukte dash som standardskall en gang
<si-m1> Berge: ligner veldig på mye av syntax
<si-m1> så jeg står ved den
<si-m1> heh
<si-m1> dash that is
<Berge> Ubuntu byttet /bin/sh fra /bin/bash til /bin/dash, som av alle ting økte oppstartshastighet ganske bra (og brakk en haug skript som antok bash og ikke POSIX-sh).
<Berge> Og så ble det fikset.
<Berge> Og nå bruker «alle» dash som /bin/sh (f.eks. Debian).
<Berge> Og alt dette er urelatert til standard skall for brukere.
<si-m1> ah stemmer
<Berge> Det er mulig root har dash som skall.
<si-m1> tror den hadde det en gang$ ls -l /bin/sh
<si-m1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2011-05-04 12:46 /bin/sh -> dash
<si-m1> var slik det var ja
<hjd> noen som har prøvd oneiric-alphaen, feks i virtualbox?
<Trond--> Kan man snakke om Conky her?
<Sakarias> hvis du snakker om den "vise info på desktopen"-appen, ja
<krosenvold> Jeg ser at numerisk owner-id og group-id er en unsigned 32 bit integer. Finnes det mulgihet for at det kan være ennå større verdier, eller er det "sementert" i kjernen ?
<Berge> 32 bit er det nye.
<Berge> SÃ¥ nei.
<Berge> Dvs, ja.
<Berge> Om du har flere enn 4G brukere, har du ganske sære behov (-:
<krosenvold> Berge: Det vil altså si at det har blitt 32 bit nylig ?
<krosenvold> Jeg har bare en interessant bug med noe kode som forsøker å putten en numerisk uid inn i en signed 32 bit integer.
<krosenvold> Og så kan det set ut som NFS har begynnt å gi meg negative tall for uid/gid av en eller annen grunn
<krosenvold> Men parseInt funksjonen nekter å parse 4294967294 som en signed int
<krosenvold> Av forståelige årsaker
<Berge> Nylig, som i løpet av de siste ti årene.
<krosenvold> lol
<krosenvold> Ja det er jo nytt
<Berge> Men det er ganske nylig i Unix (-:
<Berge> Det var ikke-trivielt å få NFS til å støtte dette.
<Berge> Og andre Unixer.
<krosenvold> Men av en eller annen grunn ser det ut til at det har forverret seg betydelig etter at jeg fikk 1104
<Berge> At hva har forverret seg?
<krosenvold> Jeg har kjørt denne koden "i det ville" på linux i åresvis, men plutselig slutter det å virke
<Berge> NFSv4?
<krosenvold> PLutselig så ser jeg issues i issue trackere
<krosenvold> Som indikerer at nå er det trøbbel, og alle er fra i år
<krosenvold> Hvordan finner jeg ut hvilken versjon jeg har ?
<xt> cat /proc/mounts, kanskje
<krosenvold> nfs4
<Berge> NFSv4 er heldigvis strikt på ting.
<Berge> Hurra for det.
<xt> Pøh
<xt> Hurra for meg.
<Trond--> hva er det jeg bør formatere harddisken til før jeg installerer ubuntu?
<Kagee> Trond--: ext4
<Trond--> Ok. Jeg fikk kanskje ikke muligheten siden det var WinXP på harddisken fra før av, men neste gang skal jeg gjøre det med den nye PC'en.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, installasjonsprogrammet sørger for det der.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke noe problem å installere Ubuntu og samtidig beholde XP. Du bare sier hvor stor del XP skal ha og hvor stor del Ubuntu skal ha, så order installasjonsprogrammet resten.
<Trond--> det jeg sier. ubuntu er topp.
<Trond--> skal ikke ha windows på min neste maskin vel og merke
<jo-erlend> nye maskiner pleier jo å ha ganske stor plass, så om du setter av 30GB til Windows, er jo ikke det vanligvis noe problem heller. Jeg har likevel sluttet med det.
<Trond--> Hvordan tweaker jeg Firefox til å besøke http://www.pensum.no ?
<jo-erlend> hva?
<Trond--> Du bruker en nettleser som ikke er kompatibel med nettstedet Pensum.no
<Trond--> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:2.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/4.0.1
<jo-erlend> oisann, for noe svineri :) men du kan bruke user-agent switcher-tillegget for å late som om du bruker IE, for eksempel.
<Trond--> nå fikk jeg annen feilmelding
<jo-erlend> ...?
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/q0m1p.png
<jo-erlend> det der er en ASP-greie. Feil på serversiden, ser det ut til. Prøv å lukke fanen og åpne den på nytt.
<Trond--> http://www.utdanning.net Enda en fysj og fei
<Trond--> http://www.pugg.no Ja, finner pensum bøker som er lagt inn for salg fra 2007 \o/
<Trond--> nok off-topic
<Trond--> bokkilden.no lot meg registrere med navn og postadresse som allerede var der for så å velge den profilen uten å måtte skrive noe passord eller sende til email. skummelt.
<jo-erlend> å?
<jo-erlend> det er veldig trygt å handle på nett. Du har to uker total angrerett uten å måtte oppgi noen årsak overhodet. Får du ikke informasjon om det, er det tre måneder. Med andre ord: hvis noen bestiller noe i ditt navn på den måten, så får du en hentelapp i posten. Da kan du bare sende en mail om at du ikke har bestilt, så får du ingen problemer.
<jo-erlend> epost og passord er uansett ingen beskyttelse for deg. Hvor vanskelig tror du det er å sette opp en falsk epostadresse som passord blir sendt til hvis noen har lyst til å plage deg med falske bestillinger?
<Trond--> http://mml.gyldendal.no/flytweb/default.ashx?folder=12101 Merkelig side, men den viste meg pensumbøkene hvertfall, og Bokkilden har dem.
<Trond--> Ja, jeg vil hvertfall ikke at hvem som helst skal se min ordre historikk -)
<jo-erlend> poker. :=
<Trond--> Gyldendal også, med akkurat samme priser.
<Trond--> SÃ¥nn bestilt. NÃ¥ er det ingen vei tilbake. NÃ¥ skal det leses.
<brik> noen som har lagt merke til at batteriindikatoren ikke fungerer helt som den skal? nå påstår den batteriet er i (det er ikke det.)
<Trond--> Jeg kunne tenke meg at epost ikonet ikke trengte å være på menybaren
<Trond--> "Sett opp epost..." Står det når jeg trykker
<brik> er også chat der da
<Trond--> det er alt som står når jeg trykker der
<Trond--> siden baren er ganske vid hadde det vært gjilt med sys info: cpu, ram, ul/dl, osv.
<brik> har du avinstallert empathy da?
<Trond--> ja, jeg bruker ikke sånt.
<brik> aha
<brik> forsvinner den om du avinstallerer evolution og? :P
<Trond--> nei
<Trond--> skjer ingenting om jeg trykker heller
<brik> da så
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er ikke et epost-ikon. Det er et meldingsikon.
<Trond--> det er helt likt
<jo-erlend> nei. Det brukes for IM med Empathy, Pidgin eller liknende, for telefonsamtaler, for ... meldinger av forskjellige slag. Inkludert epost.
<jo-erlend> det brukes også hvis noen deler en fil eller mappe med deg på u1.
<Trond--> nei? jo ikonet er helt likt.
<Trond--> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv Hvordan får jeg sett noe her med Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> å du snakket bare om ikonet? Da er jeg enig.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, bytt til silverlight, for eksempel. Det er det enkleste.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer bedre i praksis også.
<jo-erlend> da må du naturligvis installere moonlight. Du må vel da forresten bruke nightly builds, for siste utgivelse er ikke kompatibel med Firefox4 tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> bah... Jeg hadde tre ess. Han andre hadde fire konger. Røk ut på fjerde hånda :)
<Trond--> fra websida eller programvaresenter ?
<jo-erlend> moonlight? Du får spørsmål om det hvis du prøver å åpne en side som krever moonligh
<Trond--> nei jeg måtte google
<brik> jeg får "Du må installere silverlight... " med en link :)
<Trond--> ja, men ikke noe linux der.
<Trond--> windows skyr sånt
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<brik> Trond--: den linker til http://go-mono.com/moonlight/ ;)
<jo-erlend> hvis du klikker på Install Silverlight, så blir du sendt til riktig sted.
<Trond--> Jeg trykte på Manuell installering to ganger og da fikk jeg http://windows.microsoft.com/nb-NO/windows/downloads/windows-media-player og https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-08
<Kagee> må man gjøre noe spesielt for å få apache til å svare via en ipv6-tunnell?
<Berge> Apache bryr seg ikke om det er en tunnel eller ikke.
<Berge> Men må ha restart for å lytte på nye porter.
<Berge> (Og så må du selvsagt ha konfigurert den for å lytte på v6-adressen på noe vis.)
<Malin_> Er det egentlig mulig å lage et virus (blir vel mer trojaner kanskje?) til ubuntu?
<Berge> Ja.
<Malin_> ja, som jeg tenkte
<Malin_> men hva slags ugang kan det egnetlig gjøre? Tenker om man lager noe som man ikke kjøres som sudo
<Malin_> f.eks. skjule et script i en pdf-fil, etc?
<Berge> F.eks.
<Berge> Utnytte sikkerhetshull i setuid-programmer eller demoner som kjører som root.
<Berge> Eller ikke være root og kjøre som en vanlig bruker.
<Berge> Mange muligheter.
<Malin_> ja
<si-m1> trenger jo strengt tatt ikke root heller, kommer an på hva du ønsker å gjøre
<Malin_> hadde jo vært interessant å laget noe som proof of concept eller hva det kalles
<si-m1> nest beste tingen til root er jo tilgang til hovedbrukeren
<si-m1> av maskinen
<Malin_> om jeg f.eks. ønsker å kopiere alle filene i noens  /home-mappe? og sende de til meg, etc
<Berge> Det ville være en kjedelig trojan.
<Malin_> hehe sant nok
<Malin_> kan jeg få noe til å ligge skjult i en pdf, men som starter å kjøre av seg selv i det man åpner opp pdf-fila f.eks?
<Berge> Da må du finne en sårbarhet i en PDF-leser først.
<Malin_> ah
<Berge> En 0-day, faktisk.
<Malin_> 0-day?
<Kagee> Har noen satt opp, og fått en 6in4-tunnl fra hurricane lectric til å fungere på 11.04? Jeg får det ikke til
<Berge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-day_attack
<Berge> Kagee: Du mener ikke 6in4.
<Berge> Og det er ikke relevant at det er 11.04.
<Berge> Osv.
<Kagee> Berge: nei vel
<Berge> Kagee: Jeg kan en del om det, men still nå spørsmål om det du lurer på (-:
<Berge> så kan vi se.
<Malin_> Berge, ah
<Kagee> "Hvordan får jeg satt det opp" Jeg har på følelsen at ip-eksempelet til HE ikke vil fungerer pga NM ?
<Berge> Det vil fungere fint, men n-m kan finne på å slå det av.
<Berge> Men hvorfor vil du gjøre dette på en maskin med n-m?
<Malin_> men er det da egentlig lurt å kjøre antivrusprogtrammet til Ubuntu, eller er den for å oppdage virus, trojanere, etc, for windows ?
<Berge> Denne type tunneler er ikke egnet for maskiner som bytter nett ofte.
<Kagee> Berge: vel ... jeg bytter ikke nett "ofte"
<Berge> Kagee: Hvorfor har du da n-m?
<Berge> Eller: Hvilken type maskin er dette? En stasjonær?
<Kagee> som de som bruker windows sier : "det fulgte med"
<Berge> Ikke med Ubuntu Server, f.eks.
<Kagee> Ja, en stasjonær, tilkoblet studby på HiG
<Berge> Som har ganske fast IPv4?
<Kagee> ja
<Berge> Dette minner meg på at jeg skal slå fishy igjen.
<Kagee> javel, ja?
<Berge> Men ja (-:
<Kagee> Bacheloroppgaven som skulle utforske og teste ipv6 her fikk B
<Kagee> karakteren kom i dag :)
<Berge> Din?
<Kagee> Nei, jeg fikk A :)
<Berge> Gratulerer (-:
<Berge> Vi andre har hatt IPv6 i produksjon siden 2003, selvsagt.
<Berge> Men ja.
<Sakarias> skolelyset, Kagee :)
<Malin_> Kagee gratulerer :)
<Kagee> Berge: men ja. Back to diskusjonen om hvorfor jeg har NM ?
<Berge> Kagee: Jeg finne avinstallert n-m og brukt ifupdown.
<Malin_> jeg venter på mattekarakteren min jeg, og får jeg den snart og har stått (noe jeg tror jeg har) så regner jeg med jeg også skal klare å komme meg inn på informatikk
<Berge> Kagee: Men vi kan alltid gi deng i det foreløpig og heller få tunnelen til å virke.
<Kagee> Berge: ja vel, ja.
<Berge> Og satse på at n-m ikke gjør noe teit i mellomtiden (-:
<Kagee> La oss prøve.
<Berge> Men HE lister vel kommandoene?
<Berge> Du vil ha dem for iproute2
<Berge> Det du skal, er å lage en GRE-tunnel over IPv4, med IPv6 i.
<Kagee> de har for "Linux-net-tools" og "Linux-route2"
<Berge> Linux-route2 er deg.
<Berge> iirc
<Kagee> net-tools bruker ifconfig, route2 bruker ip
<Berge> Nettopp.
<Kagee> hang on, jeg tror jeg må reboote før jeg fortsetter
<Berge> Hvorfor det?
<si-m1> gå rett til start, men motta ikke 2000 kr
<Berge> (-:
<Kagee> men da...
<Kagee> den klarte ikke å montere /home
<si-m1> aldri hyggelig å være hjemløs
<Berge> Kagee: Gi lyd når du lurer på IPv6-ting. (-:
<Kagee> "The disk drive for /home is not ready yet@or not present"
<Kagee> men.. /home ligger på samme fysiske disk som /
<Kagee> hvor logges mount-faliures?
<Berge> syslog eller ikke.
<Berge> Litt avhengig
<Berge> Gjerne litt dmesg også.
<Kagee> ok, hva var kommandoen for å finne UUID for partisjoner?
<Berge> blkid
<Kagee> av ukjent grunn har den listet opp home og swap med /dev/sdhx
<Berge> Hvilket ikke stemmer?
<Kagee> absolutt ikke
<Berge> Hvor skal de være, da?
<Kagee> sdh (iallefall denne booten) en disk med 1 stor ntfs-partisjon
<Berge> Har du UUIDer i fstab?
<Kagee> ja, for /
<Berge> Men ikke /home?
<Berge> Hvorfor lurer du da på hva som er galt? (-:
<Kagee> huff, er det mulig å kopiere ....
<Kagee> * bruke >> /etc/fstab*
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> blkid >> /etc/fstab
<Berge> Og så bruke $EDITOR til å kopiere rundt inni.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn om du ikke har mus.
<Kagee> jeg har aldri hatt behov for å kopiere med tastaturet i vim
<Kagee> help?
<si-m1> y = yank
<si-m1> p = paste
<si-m1> V = visual mark
<si-m1> (line)
<si-m1> V, piltaster, y, ..... p
<Berge> v
<Berge> Men ja.
<Berge> V er for hele linjer.
<Kagee> there we go. we have X
<xt>  Kagee │ jeg har aldri hatt behov for å kopiere med tastaturet i vim
<xt> sounds like a lie!
<Kagee> possibly truee
<Kagee> Berge: måtte reboote fordi noen av ipv6-konfigurasjonene jeg hadde satt opp ikke ville bli borte
<Berge> Kagee: Det tviler jeg på. (-:
<Trond--> finnes det enkel måte å få ubuntu til å boote slik at jeg kan slette winxp ?
<Kagee> Berge: *gi lyd*
<Berge> Kagee: Men ok.
<Berge> Kagee: Så, hva lurer du på? Du har ennå ikke stilt noe spørsmål, egentlig.
<Kagee> Berge: mener du at ip-kommanboene vil fungere og ikke krasje med nm?
<Berge> Kagee: Ja.
<Berge> Dvs, så lenge n-m ikke gjør no eteit.
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/vSBP7U3P
<Berge> Den siste var rar.
<Berge> Linje seks.
<Berge> Og jeg antar at x, y og z er adresser.
<Berge> Kan du poste de faktiske kommandoene du bruker?
<Berge> Og, ja, hva som er galt.
<Berge> Jeg burker følgende: http://dpaste.com/551886/
<Berge> Men jeg gjør antagelig noe du ikke helt trenger.
<Berge> (Ruter et helt /64.)
<Kagee> http://pastebin.com/fyRHMZ6F
<Berge> Du trenger ikke «ip -f inet6 addr»
<Berge> Men skavise. Du får pinget 216.66.80.90?
<Kagee> ja.
<Berge> har du rar brannvegg?
<Kagee> ufw
<Trond--> hva slags katalog er host? der finner jeg gamle windows installs samt en katalog som heter ubuntu, og den tar 9,8GB.
<Kagee> ipv6=yes
<Berge> Kagee: Eh, slå den av.
<Berge> Den stopper helt sikkert GRE-pakkene.
<Berge> Hva skal du nå med brannvegg etter? (-:
<Berge> Nettverkfeilsøking 101: Slå av brannmurer. (-:
<Kagee> fortsatt ingenting mot ipv6.googe.com
<Kagee> men ufw disabled
<Kagee> *med
<Berge> Hva sier iptables -L -n -v
<Berge> (Og ip6tables -L -n -v)
<Kagee> jeg skulle prøvå å installere pastebinit .. og, hihi
<Kagee> 0% [Kobler til no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:700:300:1800::b)]
<xt> snakker om nettverksfeilsøking, kollega av meg som akkurat hadde 30 minutt i telefon med dude i singapore som koplar om adsl-linjer, og kollega endrer router-instillingar herfrå
<xt> greit å trykke rett då
<Berge> xt: hoho
<xt> kjedelig å kjøre til singapor for å fikse
<xt> (Alt gjekk bra:))
<Berge> xt: Vi støvlet en kjerneruter på Samfundet fra Hamar i påsken. Den kom ikke opp etter tre-fire minutter.
<Berge> Vi ble… skeptiske.
<xt> begynner fort å kaldsvette då :)
<Kagee> Berge: er det ifdown og ifup for å deaktivere he-ipv6 midlertidig ?
<Berge> SÃ¥ kom den opp etter 15 minutter. Den ville litt uventet oppdatere noe firmware.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Kagee: Nei. Men jeg venter på iptables-output.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> dpaste.com har ikke v6-støtte!
<Kagee> Berge: det er mye, derfor jeg forsøkte å legge inn pastebinit.. men, hang on
<Berge> Kagee: Om det er mye, gjør du noe feil.
<Berge> Da har du branveggræl i veien.
<Berge> Slo du ikke det av?
<Berge> Du kan ta ned ipv6-interfacet med ip l s down dev he-ipv6
<Berge> ev. ip t d he-ipv6
<Kagee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621677/ (6) http://paste.ubuntu.com/621678/ (4)
<Berge> Dette kaller du å slå av ufw? (-:
<Kagee> vel, ja
<Kagee> «Brannmuren stoppet og slått av ved system oppstart»
<xt> ufw, aka ubrukelig ufw
<xt> ufw, aka ubrukelig-fw
<Berge> Korrekt.
<Berge> Kagee: aptitude purge ufw
<Kagee> :-S
<Berge> iptables -F INPUT
<Berge> iptables -F OUTPUT
<Berge> ip6tables -F OUTPUT
<Berge> ip6tables -F INPUT
<xt> iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT først :)
<Berge> SÃ¥nn ca.
<Berge> xt: De er i ACCEPT!
<xt> k
<xt> gadd ikkje åpne :
<xt> )
<Berge> Din latsabb.
<si-m1> hehe.. klassisk med flush og policy drop
<Kagee> xt: så, hva gjorde jeg nå ?
<si-m1> remotely
<Berge> si-m1: jess (-:
<Kagee> Berge: *
<xt> si-m1: so very
<Berge> Kagee: hæ?
<si-m1> nesten like klassisk som redhat med initskript som kjører killall sshd
<Berge> hoho
<Kagee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621680/ og http://paste.ubuntu.com/621681/
<si-m1> eller var det suse
<si-m1> har vel rettet på det for noen år siden uansett :D
<Berge> Gee, så mange chains.
<Berge> Kagee: Jge lurer på om jeg bare skal be deg om å støvle d-:
<Berge> SÃ¥nn om du fjernet ufw
 * Kagee støvler
<Kagee> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<Kagee>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<Kagee> for input, output, forward
<Berge> Bra. Tror jeg. Du burde helst hatt noen pakker gjennom, men la gå.
<Berge> Fyr opp tunnelen igjen.
<Kagee> ip l s down dev he-ipv6 => ip l s up dev he-ipv6 ?
<Berge> Om du støvlet må du sette opp hele tunnelen igjen.
<Berge> Ingenting av dette er permanent.
<Kagee> right
<Kagee> men jeg skulle droppe den siste linja...
<Berge> Ja, den trenger du ikke.
<Kagee> nå får jeg pinget irc6.oftc.net
<Kagee> eller .. nei
<Kagee> den pinger jo ipv4-adressen...
<Berge> Bruk ping6
<Kagee> dang. må begynne å bli sliten
<Berge> (-:
<Kagee> nope. får opp ip'en (irc6.oftc.net, 2600:3c03::f03c:91ff:fe96:35cd) men får ikke noe i retur
<Berge> Hva sier ip a s hos dge?
<Kagee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621699/
<Berge> For ordens skyld, du får fortsatt pinget 216.66.80.90?
<Kagee> men ping, ja. (går ut ifra du ikke mente ping6)
<Berge> Jeg mente ping, ja.
<Berge> 216.66.80.90 er en IPv4-adresse.
<Berge> Ok, da kan det ser ut til at gre-pakkene dine stopper et sted.
<Kagee> *med, og ja, får pinget
<Kagee> hmmmmmmmm
<Kagee> er det utgående eller inngående pakker ?
<Berge> Det vet vi ikke ennå.
<Kagee> ok
<Berge> Men det kan vi finne ut med tcpdupm
<Kagee> la oss gjøre det (how?)
<Berge> Kjør tcpdump -n -i eth0 proto gre
<Kagee> eth0 er ikke koblet til
<Kagee> eth1 er
<Berge> Ah, ja.
<Berge> hm, proto gre gjorde kanskje ikke nytten.
<Berge> Jaja, tcpdump -vvn -i eth0 host 216.66.80.90 funker sikkert.
<Kagee> eth1 ?
<Berge> ja
<Berge> (Jeg tester med en boks med eth0 her.)
<Kagee> den lytter. that's it
<Berge> What's what?
<Berge> Du må poste det den sier (-:
<Kagee> den har ikke sagt noe
<Kagee> jo, der
<Kagee> http://dpaste.com/551913/
<Berge> Jeg kan prøve å pinge deg.
<Kagee> og der kom det en til
<Berge> Men kun 128.39.42.183 > 216.66.80.90, ingenting 216.66.80.90 > 193.93.221.148?
<Kagee> ja
<Berge> Da ser det ut til at Noe på nettet ditt stopper GRE-pakker.
<Berge> Vi kan teste en annen vei.
<Berge> Skavise
<Kagee> bare
<Kagee> en liten kommentar
<Kagee> det er jo en brannmur til - de fleste (alle?) porter hit inn til studby/hig er jo sperret for tilkoblinger utenifra
<Berge> Uhm
<Berge> Og dette sier du _nå_?
<Kagee> -__-
<Kagee> kan ha noe med dårlig forståelse av hvordan en tunell fungerer å gjøre
<Kagee> jeg så for meg at jeg koblet meg opp mot HE, og all data ble sendt over den tilkoblignen, vp...n? eller lignende
<Berge> Ja. Hvordan tenkte du trafikken tilbake skulle komme gjennom?
<Kagee> .. gjennom den samme .... veien?
 * Kagee føler han bør ta noen nettverkskurs til høsten
<Berge> Veien som har en brannmur som sperrer inngående trafikk i seg? (-:
<Berge> Nå skal det sies at GRE er IP, ikke TCP, så det har et annet protokollnummer og ikke porter slik du tenker på dem.
<Kagee> samme veien som tilkoblingen min gikk ut, egentlig, via den allerede åpnede tilkoblingen
<Berge> Men om de tar seg bryet med å sperre inngående TCP- og UDP-porter, gjør de det sikkert med GRE også.
<Berge> Vel, GRE funker ikke slik.
<Berge> Tenk UDP.
<Kagee> aha
<Berge> Du bare fyrer av pakker til en adresse og håper at de kommer frem.
<Kagee> Ja. Såpass kan jeg. Lærte meg det under bacheloroppgaven
<Berge> Og håper at adressen har tenkt å hive pakker tilbake på deg.
<Kagee> Jeg kan sikkert få fishy til å bekrefte at/om de sperrer GRE
<Berge> Jeg har alt spurt (-:
<Kagee> da så
<Berge> men det virker altså veldig slik.
<Kagee> det forklarer også hvorfor det som fungerte så bra på linoden min, ikke fungerte her hjemme
<Berge> Dette kunne du jo også fortalt d-:
<Berge> Men ja.
<Berge> Uanstet fikk du i alle fall fjernet din egne, vasete brannvegg!
<Berge> Det er jo bra.
<Kagee> hva? jeg skulle forklart at de samme kommandoene fungerte et annet sted?
<Kagee> .....
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Det skulle du.
<Kagee> Jeg skal huske det til neste gang.
<Berge> Da hadde jeg tenkt at aha, dette er sikkert relatert til nettet du er på nå, og ikke din utførelse av kommandoene.
<Kagee> -___-
<Kagee> sorry... :(
<Berge> HE tilbyr ikke andre typer tunneler?
<Berge> Tydeligvis ikke.
<Kagee> jeg kunne sjekket, men ipv6-tunellen som er oppe kødder til surfingen min.
<Berge> Ta den ned? (-:
<Kagee> Jeg tviler på at jeg vil ha en BGP-tunell
<Kagee> Through this interface you can request a static, IPv6 BGP tunnel that will receive full transit routes from AS6939 and be able to announce your RIR allocated IPv6 space.
<Kagee> Berge: tydeligvis ikke.
<Berge> BGPen deres går også over GRE.
<Berge> Og jeg tror kanskje ikke du vil bruke BGP før du kan litt mer om dette (-:
<Kagee> Det tror ikke jeg heller
<Kagee> fått bekreftelse fra fishy?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Kagee: Kommer visst v6 på studbynettet innen kun kort tid!
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxQgGdaQxBM Rcsuperhero -P
<Berge> Kagee: For øvrig var det ikke aksesslister på det nettet, så da kan man feilsøke videre.
<Kagee> aksesslister?
<Berge> Tenk brannmur.
<Berge> Bare for rutere.
<Kagee> Berge: fishy har en ... uvanlig definisjon på "kort tid"
<Kagee> Berge: ok, men han sa det _ikke_ var problemet?
<Berge> Kagee: Stemmer.
<Kagee> hmm
<Berge> Jeg har ikke tid til å feilsøke det ytterligere nå.
<Kagee> Ja vel. Nå er jeg på jobb, så det blir ingen feilsøkning nå.
<Berge> Men du bør sette opp en GRE-tunnel til et annet sted utenfor HiG og se om du får gjennom pakker der.
<Kagee> Hmm, ok
<Kagee> http://onvox.net/linux/how-to-create-ipv4-gre-tunnels-in-ubuntu
<Kagee> jeg fant denne
<Kagee> må må jeg gjøre på serversiden ?
<Trond--> bruker python og kalkulatoren samme kildekode?
<si-m1> hvilken kalkulator?
<Kagee> Trond--: jeg aner ikke hvilken kalkulator du snakker om, men jeg vil si "nei"
<Trond--> det er bare en kalkulator
<Kagee> den har et navn
<Trond--> gcalctool på engelsk
<Kagee> se der ja
<Trond--> Kalkulator oversatt til norsk
<Trond--> du pusher det litt vel langt nå Kagee
<Kagee> hva??
<Kagee> pusher hva?
<jo-erlend> heh...
<lnostdal> hey, hm, noen som kjenner til Zimbra? :) ..   jeg har noen her som er lei unødig dyre MS-lisenser og vil migrere til noe annet
<lnostdal> (..fra Exchange, og det er viktig at addresse bok og mail kan flyttes over..  kalender ble ikke nevnt da men..)
<lnostdal> adressebok*
<xt> lnostdal: får vel ca samme features, men må framleis kjøpe lisensar for mobilbruk
<xt> koster nok mindre, dog.
<lnostdal> ok, så OSS-versjonen støtter m.a.o. ikke tilgang fra mobil?
<xt> dei har vel webmail, og full støtte for outlook og activesync på mobil
<xt> men activesync på mobil koster spenn
<xt> slik eg har forstått det.
<lnostdal> ok
<xt> har ikkje brukt sjølv.
<xt> bare testa såvidt
<Sakarias> stemmer det
<jo-erlend> det finnes jo også andre alternativer. Jeg vet ikke mye om dem, men. Kolab skal vel være en erstatning?
<lnostdal> litt teit at zimbra ikke har pr. bruker pris, men starter ved 25 brukere
<si-m1> zimbra er nice
<si-m1> kan kjøre mobilsync over imap
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> for free
<xt> si-m1: imap er epost
<xt> epost er ikkje gruppevare.
<xt> PUNKTUM! :)
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> yep, men epost er viktigst
<si-m1> kan vel finne noe free som synker kalender også
<si-m1> hele zimbra er jo bare en samling opensourceprosjekter
<si-m1> how hard could it be
<xt> si-m1: hører du ikkje jobber i bizen
<xt> :p
<pitrh> http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-first-ipv6-spam.html
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, har du kikket på Kolab?
<jo-erlend> de slapp en ny versjon for en liten stund siden.
<si-m1> hirrhirr
<si-m1> xt: vi har microsoft online services for bizen
<si-m1> latterlig krappy
<xt> ugh
<si-m1> må ringe support for å få satt opp en forward
<si-m1> slikt støtter ikke webadmingrensesnittet deres
<Kagee> som okster penger?
<si-m1> neida
<si-m1> men de støtter det egentlig ikke
<si-m1> så må klage litt for å få det
<Sakarias> derfor dere ruler egen epostbox ?
<si-m1> yes, gidder ikke flytte over på det skrotet
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-09
<krosenvold> Jeg har en bunch av separate brukere jeg anvender til ymse "clean room" formål. Er det noen måte å gjøre det slik at disse ikke dukker på den initielle "velg bruker" boksen i gui-påloggingen ?
<krosenvold> Jeg bruker stort sett su -l /ssh for disse
<geirha> Gi dem en lavere uid
<geirha> Jeg tror den lister alle brukere med uid >= 1000 eller >= 500
<krosenvold> Er det triviellt å forandre denne etter at brukeren faktisk er opprettet ?
<geirha> Nei
<geirha> Det enkleste er vel å fjerne brukeren, opprette på ny med ny uid, deretter kjøre chown på alle filene
<krosenvold> Takk
<geirha> Lurer på om ikke adduser og users and groups-programmet automatisk endrer eierskap på /home/foo hvis den eksisterer når du oppretter bruker foo.
<krosenvold> By default advarer den bare, ser jeg
<geirha> Ah, newusers(8) kan gjøre det enkelt.
<hjd> krosenvold: du kan forsåvidt bytte til at listen med brukere ikke vises. Da må du riktignok skrive inn brukernavnet du vil benytte selv, så det er vel mer workaround enn løsning på problemet ditt.
<Trond--> Når jeg markerer tekst, hvor det enn måtte være, og markerer tekst igjen et annet sted, og går så tilbake der jeg markerte tekst først så er ikke teksten lenger markert. Jeg er vant til å jobbe slik i fra Windows. Går det ann å gjøre noe med dette i Ubuntu?
<hjd> funker fint her. Har du et eksempel?
<geirha> Det er opp til hver enkelt program hvordan de vil håndtere at den markerte teksten fjernes fra hovedutklippstavla.
<Trond--> Ja, jeg har ed pdf dokument oppe. Jeg markerte tekst der. Gikk tilbake hit og markerte tekst. Gikk tilbake til pdf-dokumentet og markeringen var borte.
<hjd> ah. markeringen forsvinner faktisk fra evince.
<Trond--> jeg ble tipsa om å holde nede ctrl-knappen, men det er bedre å bare kunne bruke musa.
<geirha> Tja, da kan du vel enten finne en pdf-leser som fungerer slik du vil, og/eller rapportere et ønske for evince-pakken.
<Trond--> aha, du har rett. det er document viewer som er driten her
<brik> er det noen logg jeg kan sjekke for feilmeldinger? av og til når jeg prøver å åpne noe fra unity, logger ubuntu meg ut
<hjd> brik: loggvisning har oversikt over forskjellige logger, men du må nesten spørre noen andre hvis du vil vite hvilken logg som er aktuell
<Trond--> Hva er det som skjer i terminalen når jeg kom borti "'"-tegnet? Consolen viser ">"-tegnet. Jeg trykka på "'" igjen og kom tilbake
<Trond--> Vindus-ID i Compiz funker ikke. De har forskjellig ID for hver gang jeg åpner.
<Trond--> Dialog er jo linket til to forskjellige vinduer så der får jeg ikke to forskjellige vindu størrelser.
<brik> hjd: ok, takker
<hjd> brik: bare hyggelig. Tror loggvisning henter ut alt, men automatiske logger blir lagret under /var/log
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det lar deg dele en tekststreng over flere linjer.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, vindus-ID funker ikke? Det du beskriver er hvordan det er ment å være. Det finnes andre kjennetegn du kan bruke. Klasse og type, for eksempel.
<Trond--> jeg prøvde alt. ingenting virket. det påvirket to forskjellige vinduer i fra samme programmet.
<Trond--> jeg finner ikke programmet lenger
<Trond--> Arkivhåndtering på norsk
<Trond--> men på engelsk..
<Trond--> norsk stinker. ødelegger bare for meg -(
<kjes> OS på norsk er bare teit uansett... får jo aldri noe nyttig feilmelding man kan søke på
<Trond--> jeg renamet en text fil til rar så kom det opp
<Trond--> men dte heter jo Arkivhåndtering der også
<Trond--> når jeg trykker lagre i gedit så vil jeg at det vinduet ikke skal påvirke vinduet som kommer når jeg unrarer
<Trond--> Hvordan får jeg SMplayer til å åpne lydfiler på http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary ?'
<jo-erlend> Trond--, arkivhåndtering ligger i tilbehør.
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> vent litt.
<jo-erlend> har de droppet å lage starter for den?
<jo-erlend> ser jammen sånn ut ja. Den heter file-roller.
<jo-erlend> alt+f2, så kan du bare skrive inn file-roller. Eller du kan lage en oppstarter for den hvis du vil.
<jo-erlend> det er jo sjelden at man vil bruke den på den måten, ettersom du vanligvis jobber med filer i Nautilus. Men du kan hvis du vil :)
<hjd> hm, ser ut som Fedora satser på btrfs til neste versjon (https://bugs.launchpad.net/widelands/+bug/734182) Noen som vet om Ubuntu har revurdert det? Vet det var noe diskusjon på begynnelsen av maverick-sykelen, men så ble det stille.
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 734182 in widelands "introduce tree stumps" [Wishlist,New]
<hjd> sorry, feil link http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/06/09/1338230/Fedora-16-To-Use-Btrfs-Filesystem-By-Default?utm_source=rss1.0&utm_medium=feed
<Trond--> finnes det log/historie over en fil jeg så på i dag i smplayer?
<Trond--> jeg husker ikke filnavnet
<jo-erlend> Trond--, åpnet du filen fra smplayer, eller ved å dobbelklikke i Nautilus eller noe sånt?
<Trond--> dobbeltklikket fila
<jo-erlend> Trond--, trykk super+f.
<jo-erlend> finner du den der?
<Trond--> nei, men den stemmer jo ikke heller på hverken historie eller nedlastinger.
<jo-erlend> hva betyr det?
<Trond--> hva betyr hva?
<jo-erlend> "den stemmer ikke på"?
<Trond--> det som vises
<jo-erlend> hmm. Bruker du Firefox som nettleser?
<Trond--> ja
<jo-erlend> det er ikke alle programmer som støtter Zeitgeist enda. Hvis du for eksempel åpner en video fra VLC, så vises det ikke i historikken. Åpner du samme filen med VLC, men fra Nautilus, så gjør den det.
<jo-erlend> og hvis du flytter filer, så forsvinner de ut av historikken. (Det vil si, de skjules fordi de ikke lenger er tilgjengelige)
<Trond--> k
<Trond--> da stemmer noe av det bedre
<Trond--> viser filer i nedlasting som ikke er nedlastet
<jo-erlend> ?
<Trond--> som jeg har laga selv
<jo-erlend> det høres veldig rart ut.
<Trond--> desktop ikonet vises der f.eks.
<Trond--> "Skrivebord" rettere sagt
<jo-erlend> hva får du opp hvis du velger noen av de?
<Trond--> under nedlasting?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> Nedlastinger, står det vel?
<Trond--> jeg kan åpne ting der
<Trond--> men får som vanlig http://i.imgur.com/VYYRE.png
<Trond--> screendump programmet er ikke en del av TAB. prøver jeg å ta screenshot av active window så stenges programmet og ingen bilde ble tatt. jeg må selv lage en firkant hver gang.
<jo-erlend> hva er det du sier for noe, Trond--?
<jo-erlend> hva er "TAB"? Hva er "active window"? Hva er "firkant"?
<Trond--> når jeg alt-tabber, hva kaller du det?
<jo-erlend> bla mellom vinduer, eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> er det det du mente med TAB?
<Trond--> når jeg blar mellom vinduer så er ikke screendump en del av programmene
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke alle vinduer som vises i den oversikten.
<Trond--> i screendump velger jeg ta screenshot av active window, men da lukker programmet bare seg, og ingen bilde ble tatt.
<jo-erlend> når du sier "active window", så mener du bare det vinduet som har fokus, eller?
<Trond--> fokus ja
<jo-erlend> eller... "et aktivt vindu".
<jo-erlend> Trond--, bruker du det programmet som følger med i Ubuntu for å ta skjermdump? Altså, ved å trykke på printscreen?
<Trond--> trodde dette følgte med
<Trond--> Ta skjermdump, heter det på norsk
<jo-erlend> åh. Det der har jeg ikke sett før engang, tror jeg. :)
<Trond--> -P
<jo-erlend> men hvis du trykker på printscreen, hva skjer da?
<Trond--> da tar den screenshot av hele skjermen
<jo-erlend> du skulle ha fått opp en dialogbos.
<jo-erlend> boks.
<Trond--> ja, jeg gjorde det.
<jo-erlend> den samme dialogboksen skal du få opp hvis du tar et skjermbilde i "Ta skjermbilde".
<jo-erlend> "ta skjermdump", mener jeg.
<geirha> skjermskudd
<Trond--> den samme dukker opp når programmet kjøres også ja
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ... Du sa ikke det isted?
<Trond-->  hva da?
<jo-erlend> du sa at programmet lukket seg uten å ta et bilde. Du sa ikke at du fikk spørsmål om hvor du ville lagre bildet.
<Trond--> Ja, når det gjaldt å ta bilde av aktivt vindu.
<Trond--> Print Scrn vil ta bilde av hele skjermen.
<jo-erlend> alt+printscreen tar bilde av det aktive vinduet.
<Berge> Og så er beskjæring et vanskelig verktøy?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ikke er, ser det ut til.
<Berge> s/er/her/
<jo-erlend> Berge, merkelig. Det har da vært sånn i Ubuntu siden Warty? Det er fortsatt sånn her.
<Trond--> det virka
<Berge> Det koster meg ganske lite å fyre opp Gimp og beskjære, dog.
<Trond--> hva  er shortcuten for tredje alternativ ?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, tredje alternativ?
<Trond--> omskjæring
<Trond--> beskjæring*
<Berge> …
<jo-erlend> oisann :)
<Berge> Trond--: Hva er det du prater om?
<Berge> Det er ingen hurtigtast for ta-bilde-av-skjermen-åpne-Gimp-velge-beskjæringsverktøy-velge-et-magisk-valgt-bilde.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det ser ikke ut som at det finnes noen snarvei for det.
<Trond--> -(
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du kan forresten se snarveier i super+"tastatursna"
<Berge> jo-erlend: For det jeg nettopp sa? (-:
<Trond--> da får jeg bare opp unity-launcheren
<jo-erlend> Berge, for "Velg område for skjermdump" i "Ta skjermdump".
<jo-erlend> Trond--, skriv inn "tastatursna".
<jo-erlend> eller "tast" og bruk musa :)
<jo-erlend> piltaster fungerer også til å navigere med :)
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg mente ikke at du skulle holde super nede mens du skrev det. :)
<jo-erlend> trykk super og skriv det etterpå.
<Trond--> finner ikke keyboard snarveier om Skjermdump der
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Trond--> Lyd, Skrivebord, Tilgjengelighet, Vindushåndtering
<jo-erlend> skrivebord.
<jo-erlend> let litt før du spør.
<jo-erlend> i dette tilfellet visste du jo om de snarveiene. Jeg nevnte den oversikten så du skulle slippe å spørre om andre tastatursnarveier, ettersom du finner de fleste der.
<Trond--> der var de ja
<Trond--> finnes det noe norsk elektronikk kanal på irc ?
<jo-erlend> ingen jeg vet om.
 * jo-erlend stikker og henter N900-vidunderet sitt.
<jo-erlend> Nokia hadde lyst til at jeg skulle ta en ny N8 istedenfor en reparert N900...
<jo-erlend> er N8 ok eller?
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde et inntrykk av at det er mer leketelefon. Jeg vil ha N900-en min! :|
<jo-erlend> apropos... Er det noen som har litt peiling på både Qt og GTK her? Jeg skulle gjerne hørt litt argumentasjon for Qt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har bare såvidt kikket på det, men jeg syntes at det virket rotete og komplisert i forhold til GTK. Men det må jo finnes en grunn til at folk liker det?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: woot? de ville ikke reparere?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg foretrekker raskt qt fremfor gtk
<Kagee> det er krafitg lettere for crossplatfor-work iallefall
<Kagee> «Packaging GTk and its dependencies on Windows is a full-time project in itself. Qt is much more easily distributed since it has no dependencies that do not come with Windows.»
<Kagee> Qt is in C++, and GTK+ is in C
<Kagee> qt er "mere" enn gtk
<brik> har ikke vært borti gtk, men synes Qt er veldig greit, godt dokumentert i hvertfall for c++
<brik> nokia har sluttet å produsere n900 og reservedeler for n900, så de prøver å prakke på folk n8 istedet
<brik> fint at de gir deg et valg ihvertfall, var en som ikke fikk sin reparert i det hele tatt, måtte ta i mot N8
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> *være forsiktig med n900'en sin*
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg vet ikke. De leverte meg en N8 og han bak disken prøvde å gjøre meg entusiastisk.
<Kagee> -_-
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det at GTK er vanskelig i Windows, gjelder ikke Python i hvertfall. Hvis det er hovedargumentet, så vinner GTK glatt.
<Kagee> det er jo ikke akkurat samme telefonen, er det? :-P
<Kagee> jo-erlend: qt er "større"
<jo-erlend> større?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg sa at jeg skulle komme tilbake i morgen.
<jo-erlend> brik, jeg har brukt litt tid nå og jeg vil ikke godta en N8. Det er en leketelefon og direkte uegnet for min bruk. Jeg skal ha N900, eller noe tilsvarende fra en annen leverandør.
<jo-erlend> tipper at de gir meg en N900.
<brik> :)
<Mogget> jo-erlend: jeg husker jeg måtte levere ut telefoner som skulle være ekvivalente som ikke var det når jeg jobbet på elkjøp.
<Mogget> ikke ta på den telefonen. ikke ta den med hjem eller noe, men krev den telefonen du skal ha og ting går bra.
<Mogget> men jeg husker butikken klarte å vri seg unna mange ganger når kunde hadde tatt med seg telefonen hjem fordi på papiret så er det en "godkjennelse" siden kunde sjeldent kan dokumentere den muntlige avtalen
<brik> det er kanskje begrenset med ekvivalente telefoner når de kun har en telefon med maemo
<jo-erlend> Mogget, jeg tok den ikke med meg.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: kjempe :D. Da er det bare å stelle deg på bakbena inntil du får igjen kjøpsum eller n900 :D
<jo-erlend> brik, såvidt jeg husker fra skolen, plikter du å kunne erstatte deler i ti år. Jeg har også garanti. Dette skal ikke være noe problem.
<brik> ja man må sikkert være litt kranglefant for å få det man har rett på
<jo-erlend> nja... Jeg har opplevd Nokia som veldig velvillige. De har ikke sagt imot noenting, godtok uten argumenter at USB-utgangen på N900 har lett for å bli skadet og tok den imot uten noe spørsmål.
<brik> (sånn generelt mener jeg)
<jo-erlend> det irriterte meg litt at de sendte meg melding om at "apparatet mitt" var klart for avhenging uten å si noe om at jeg hadde fått et nytt. Han bak disken bare ga meg en pakke med bobleplast og ba meg skrive under. Jeg ba ham åpne pakken og det var da jeg fant ut at det var en N8.
<jo-erlend> brik, xt mener at jeg har lett for å bli entusiastisk. Jeg har det når jeg har grunn til det, men jeg blir tilsvarende like engasjert når jeg ikke får det jeg skal ha. Jeg tar ikke fem øre for å lage vesentlig hurlumhei. :)
<brik> HP var veldig sleip når bærbaren gikk sund under garantien, prøvde å få meg til og godta ei maskin med mye lavere specs - ordnet seg til slutt da :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke så interessert i spesifikasjonene, egentlig. N8 ser veldig bra ut, sånn sett. Men den har ikke tastatur og kjører ikke Linux. Dessuten bruker den Qt istedenfor GTK.
<Mogget> Jeg liker Qt, men har aldri sett hvordan det fungerer på en telefon.
<Mogget> å kode i Qt er i allefall ikke vanskelig :D
<brik> joda, N8 ser bra ut hvis man ignorerer symbian
<Mogget> ugh. glemte helt symbian delen.
<Mogget> jeg har en nokia 5800 her enstands med symbian på.
<Mogget> jeg gikk lei ganske kjapt.
<SlimG> Noen som har vært borti lignende problemer med Ubuntu 10.04 LTS der grub-pc sitt postinstall script tryner? -> http://pastebin.com/sFBcMJyX
<SlimG> Ubuntu 10.04 Server AMD64 på Xen
<kjes> hah! endelig har jeg Unity
<SlimG> Føler det er mye sutring rundt Unity, godt å se flere som faktisk trakter etter Unity :)
<Kagee> det funka dårlig på tre skjermer :-S
<kjes> SlimG: Jeg så det for første gang for 15 minutter siden ;-)
<kjes> SlimG: Og jeg har alt skrudd av VMet.. :-D Var egentlig bare for å se om oppdateringen av Parallels gjorde at det virka, og det gjorde det
<jo-erlend>  jeg trykket jaggu på en feil knapp på dette minitastaturet og en hel side med tekst i writer forsvant....
<jo-erlend> har LO virkelig bare én undo?
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde liksom beskrevet imperativ programmering på én side, så enkelt at bestemuttern kunne ha skjønt det. Finnes gamle autosaves noe sted?
<jo-erlend> nesten så jeg ikke tør å bruke tastaturet mer i det programmet... Og det er en svakhet for et skriveprogram.
<kjes> hvilket tastatur? og hvilket program?
<jo-erlend> acer 1810tz, tror jeg den heter.
<jo-erlend> LO writer.
<SlimG> Aff, ser ut som grub-pc.postinst bruker /dev/disk/by-id, hvilket ikke er tilgjengelig på denne VPS burken, får titte etter om dette er fikset i nyere grub-pc pakker
<kjes> SlimG: i Xen så må jo den være tilgjengelig o_O
<jo-erlend> page up/down er nesten oppå hverandre, så jeg trykker ofte feil. Nå klarte jeg tydeligvis å trykke page up og space etter hverandre og så noe etter det. I hvertfall er en hel side borte og ingen undo.
<kjes> jo-erlend: auch
<kjes> jo-erlend: hørtes jo mer ut som brukket program enn teit keyboard men
<jo-erlend> kjes, vel... Jeg _prøvde_ jo å trykke pil opp. Jeg klarte bare ikke å treffe den uten å trykke page up.
<jo-erlend> men LO må da for faen ha flere enn én undo? Nesten så jeg har lyst til å gå tilbake til html.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan jo sette opp vcs for LO også, men det trodde jeg var bygget inn.. Jeg mener, skal ikke dette liksom være noe avanserte greier for folk som skriver mye?
<kjes> én undo hørtes imponerende crappy ut
<jo-erlend> ja, det kan ikke være riktig.
<jo-erlend> jeg får meg ikke til å tro på det.
<jo-erlend> det virker jo totalt sinnsykt at ett feil tastetrykk kan utslette to timers arbeid... I et program som er ment for folk som mener business.
<kjes> Ja, det høres ganske OSS ut
<Berge> Like sinnsykt som at folk ikke lagrer arbeidet sitt på to timer.
<Berge> Men nå er ikke OOo prisvinnende programvare (-:
<kjes> Berge: fnis jeg prøvde å ikke si det
<Berge> (Eller, det er det kanskje, men det burde ikke være det.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg hadde da lagret. Jeg lagrer hver annet minutt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: SÃ¥ du ranter bare?
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei. Jeg stolte på at LO hadde en form for vcs innebygget, så jeg hadde ikke brydd meg om å kjøre noe bzr på det.
<Berge> Du antok den hadde VCS, faktisk.
<Berge> Men du lagret jo?
<jo-erlend> Berge, selvsagt. Dette er programvare for profesjonelle?
<Berge> dvs, du lagret etter at du hadde fjernet alt?
<jo-erlend> Berge, åpenbart.
<Berge> Prisvinnende, det òg (-:
<Berge> Har noen skriveprogrammer VCS slått på ut av boksen?
<Berge> (Word har ikke.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg har vanligvis alltid brukt gedit eller notepad og sånt. Jeg har pleid å skrive sånne dokumenter i html. Jeg tenkte at jeg skulle være kul.
<jo-erlend> ... da jeg byttet til OO.o/LO altså.
<Berge> Hjalp det? (=
<kjes> jo-erlend: Tydelig at du trenger en mac og os x lion ;-)
<jo-erlend> ja, det var fint da jeg skrev. Men jeg er sjokkert over at det er mulig å slette noe permanent på den måten.
<jo-erlend> kjes, fordi jeg hater å ha flere instanser av et program av gangen? Neppe.
<Berge> kjes: …og en Time Capsule!
<jo-erlend> den dagen det blir vedtatt at det skal være umulig å åpne to kalkulatorer i Ubuntu samtidig, så bytter jeg på øyeblikket.
<SlimG> Prøver lykken med Berge :) : grub-pc pakken tryner pga den leter etter /dev/disk/by-id, noe som ikke ser ut til å eksitere på ubuntu 10.04 server amd64 @ xen, jeg ser nyere grub-pc fortsatt referer til /dev/disk/by-id (fremfor by-uuid), aner du hvorfor jeg ikke får opp /dev/disk/by-id?
<jo-erlend> det der som Apple driver med nå, virker totalt sinnsykt... Ikke rart at de taper i kampen på alle plattformer de kjemper om,
<SlimG> Jeg har by-label, by-path og by-uuid
<kjes> jo-erlend: Det var jo et fantastisk herlig krav til et OS.. men ok
<jo-erlend> kjes, Apple gjør det i sin neste iterasjon?
<kjes> idunnp
<kjes> strengt tatt ikke vært noe jeg har tenkt over
<kjes> ever
<jo-erlend> det er i hvertfall sånn jeg forsto presentasjonen fra jobs og han andre fyren.
<jo-erlend> det er derfor de fjerner indikatorene som viser at du har flere vinduer åpne, etc. Du trenger ikke å vite om et vindu er åpent, fordi vinduet blir åpent hvis du vil ha det. Derfor trenger du heller ikke å vite hvor mange vinduer som er åpne, for du kan bare ha ett. Hele presentasjonen virket som en aprilsnarr.
<kjes> Da tror jeg du har misstforstått noe. Jeg fikk ikke inntryk av at man ikke kjøre så mye av hva enn man vil selv
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Høres ut som en funksjon for vanlige dødlige brukere, regner med de beholder en shibboleet for udødelige IT-folk
<jo-erlend> SlimG, jada. Vi kan kjøre ion på Ubuntu også.
<kjes> Viktig å huske at de som skriver det her, bruker det selv om.. De kommer nok ikke til å kastrere seg selv
<jo-erlend> kjes, er du sikker på akkurat det? Mange som skriver Ubuntu har byttet til Apple.
<jo-erlend> hehe.... Hver gang jeg åpner Ubuntu One-mappen, så er det færre filer der.
<kjes> Ubuntu har byttet til Apple?
<jo-erlend> jeg vil absolutt _ikke_ anbefale noen å bruke Ubuntu One foreløpig. Klienten er så dårlig at det er helt sprøtt.
<jo-erlend> kjes, veldig mange. sabdfl har aldri lagt skjul på det, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> her i kanalen finnes det også mange.
<jo-erlend> men hvordan fungerer egentlig tidsmaskinen i OS X.. Er det på filsystemnivå, eller er det som bzr i Ubuntu?
<kjes> Jeg skjønner fortsatt ikke hva "Ubuntu har byttet til Apple" betyr, men... folk hos Canonical bruker mac? ubuntu-brukere bruker nå osx? hva?
<jo-erlend> kjes, jeg har aldri skrevet det.
<Kagee>  [00:46] jo-erlend: kjes, er du sikker på akkurat det? Mange som skriver Ubuntu har byttet til Apple.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<kjes> ah, skriver ja
<kjes> sorry, så ikke den :-)
<jo-erlend> så hvorfor skulle ikke folk som skriver OS X ha byttet til Ubuntu?
<kjes> Ja, skjønner godt at folk bytter til mac jeg :-) Linux er beste OS jeg har brukt... på server
<kjes> jo-erlend: Apple sin intern-it-policy kan jeg ikke godt nok til å svare på det spørsmålet :-)
<jo-erlend> med Unity har jeg aldri følt noe mindre lyst til å prøve ut andre operativsystemer.
<jo-erlend> Zeitgeist er selvsagt også en del av det.
<jo-erlend> en ekstremt viktig del, når jeg tenker over det.
<jo-erlend> jeg gleder meg skikkelig til vi får inn gnome shell så jeg får sett ordentlig på det. Det virker også nokså kult, synes jeg.
<kjes> jo-erlend: har du prøvd å bruke os x over noe særlig tid før? jeg byttet fra ubuntu i 2008, og er veldig fornøyd med valget :-)
<jo-erlend> Zeitgeist virker forresten som en nokså perfekt løsning. Dokumentasjonen virket så enkel i forhold til hva Zeitgeist gjør, at jeg trodde den var mangelfull. Men det er bare designet på en så enkel måte.. Jeg er skikkelig imponert.
<jo-erlend> kjes, aldri. Apple er så utrolig elendige på drivere. Windows 95 hadde jo mye større utvalg. For ikke å snakke om Linux.
<kjes> huh... ok.. jeg har aldri hatt noe HW jeg ikke har kunnet bruke men
<jo-erlend> må du ikke gjennom et skikkelig bikkjeslagsmål for å få det til å funke på en maskin som ikke selges av Apple?
<jo-erlend> jeg lurte på å prøve Darwin en gang, bare for moroskyld, men... Det var så mange andre ting som var så mye mer morsomme.
<jo-erlend> det er uansett helt utenkelig for meg å bytte til lukket programvare når fri programvare fungerer så godt som det gjør.
<Sakarias> Du bruker fri programvare i dag... som apple passer på... cups f.eks
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-10
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingenting imot de som jobber i Apple. Det er Apples forretningsstrategier jeg forakter og de er det ikke programmererne som står for.
<jo-erlend> jeg jobbet en stund med kalendertjeneren deres, som er en av de tingene de har bidratt med for oss, selvom den kanskje ikke har blitt noen suksess.
<jo-erlend> cups er forøvrig et svært dårlig eksempel å bruke for akkurat meg. :)
<kjes> jo-erlend: Nei, jeg har aldri måttet det
<jo-erlend> kjes, jeg klarte ikke engang å finne ut hvordan jeg kunne få lov til å installere det i vbox.
<jo-erlend> .... og jeg prøvde.
<jo-erlend> for å si det på en annen måte: hvis de nekter folk å installere programvaren sin på andre pcer enn sine egne, så antar jeg at det er fordi at de ikke mater å lage drivere til dem.
<jo-erlend> s/sine/deres/
<Sakarias> apple er et hardware firma som også lager software... selvsagt så lager de bare OS til sin hardware
<Sakarias> samme som nokia bare lager software til sin hardware
<Sakarias> skjønner dem veldig godt
<jo-erlend> ja, litt på samme måte som Mozilla bare lager programvare for Google Nexus One?
<Sakarias> nei, mozilla er et rent programvarehus
<jo-erlend> ah. Hva med IBM da?
<jo-erlend> IBM må vel være et selskap som fokuserer på maskinvare?
<Sakarias> z/OS prøv å kjør det på noe annet enn ibm sin system z
<Berge> Og programvare.
<Sakarias> eller aix på enn dell maskin
<Sakarias> -n
<Berge> Eller AIX.
<jo-erlend> Berge, selger ikke Apple også både maskinvare og programvare?
<kjes> jo-erlend: Jaja, sånn kan det gå. Nå må det jobbes :-)
<jo-erlend> hvis Apple fokuserte på maskinvare og lagde fri programvare, så hadde jeg kjøpt en Apple PC.
<Sakarias> kjes: lykke til... og ikke skap for mye jobb til meg 0800 da :P
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jo?
<Berge> Forskjellen er at IBM lager ordentlig maskinvare.
<jo-erlend> Nokia har jo forøvrig gjort nokså mye nyttig for Ubuntu, Linaro og Linux generelt, selvom de fokuserer på sine egne telefoner.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er litt merkelig at jeg må forklare fordelene ved BoF i denne kanalen.
<Sakarias> Bastard operator From?
<jo-erlend> spesielt nå som selv VG skrev at Android har over 80% av mobilmarkedet.
<Sakarias> hvilket marked? norge, europa, amerika, verden?
<kjes> Sakarias: Skal vurdere det ;-)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, Norge.
<Berge> Jeg lurer fortsatt på hva BoF er.
<Sakarias> Berge: du er ikke alene om det
<Berge> Wikipedia har en haug irrelevante forslag.
<jo-erlend> Berge, neida, det gjør du ikke. Du har bare funnet et eller annet som du vil pirke på. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: huh?
<Berge> Jeg aner virkelig ikke hva du mener.
<Berge> Du kan jo mene BOFH, som Sakarias foreslo.
<Sakarias> kjes: hadde vært fint om du lot være... nok allerede som ligger igjen fra i går
<jo-erlend> vi flyger i flokk.
<Berge> Og nei, jeg pirker ikke. IBM lager ordentlig maskinvare og ubrukelig programvare, Apple lager begge deler ubrukelig.
<jo-erlend> flyver, heter det vel.
<Berge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birds_of_a_Feather_(computing) ?
<Berge> Nytt for meg.
<Berge> Jeg ser ikke helt hvordan det forholder seg til… eh, det du egentlig mener. Som jeg heller ikke vet hva er. (-:
<jo-erlend> tja. Sakarias mener at bedrifter ikke skal samarbeide om programvare hvis de selger maskinvare. Jeg mener at bedrifter som ønsker en del av samme kake bør samarbeide om programvare for å gjøre maskinvaren mer attraktiv.
<Berge> Nei, Sakarias sier ikke at de ikke skal.
<jo-erlend> Berge, var BoF nytt for deg?
<Berge> Han er deskriptiv, ikke normativ.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja.
<Berge> Jeg har vel kanskje hørt om det før en gang, men jeg koblet det overhodet ikke med akronymet.
<jo-erlend> vi har jo brukt det uttrykket i årevis.
<Berge> Hvem vi?
<jo-erlend> tja... Ubuntu? I wikier, på irc-kanaler, mailinglister, etc?
<Berge> Dog ikke jeg, tydeligvis.
<jo-erlend> nei, men jeg ble litt overrasket.
<Berge> Jeg forstår dette.
<Berge> Hvilke fordeler med BoF var det du følte du måtte forklare, egentlig?
<jo-erlend> tja.. Det at det ikke er noen selvfølge at det lønner seg for en maskinvareprodusent å isolere seg selv, men kanskje heller promotere fleksibel programvare på en måte som gjør maskinvaren mer aktuell?
<Berge> Det er en selvfølge at en kommersiell maskinvareprodusent forsøker å bruke enhver mulighet for å få vrenge kunder over på sine produkter og holde dem der.
<Berge> «Se, OS X er så fint, men du får det bare på Mac, kjøp en Mac!»
<jo-erlend> Huawei gjør ikke det.
<Berge> Men så er ikke Huawei i programvarebransjen.
<jo-erlend> å?
<Berge> eller, de gjør jo alt mulig.
<Berge> Men hvordan tenker du?
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at når selv regnskapsavdelingen snakker om fri programvare, så er det et tema.
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke hva du sikter til re Huawei.
<Berge> Jeg forbinder dem med radioer.
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg forbinder dem med nettverk, mobiltelefoner, tavler og familie. :)
<Berge> ok. De lager telekomutstyr d-:
<jo-erlend> ja. De var jo først ute i Norge med tavler, sånn som Ipad, som de av en eller annen mystisk grunn blir sammenliknet med.
<Berge> Padder?
<Berge> Altså, det de er store på er telematikkutstyr til teleoperatører.
<jo-erlend> ja, de var ute et års tid før alle andre i Norge, tror jeg.
<Berge> Altså alskens radioer.
<Berge> De lager noe mobiltelefoner og dill også, men det er ca. ingenting av omsetningen (-:
<Berge> Men det er nå så. Jeg ser ikke helt hvor du vil.
<Berge> Padder har eksistert ganske lenge.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke riktig. Jeg har også lest boka til Bill Gates, men det er andre ting vi har hatt før.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke lest boken til Bill Gates (-:
<Berge> Ingen av dem, iofs.
<Berge> Og Apple har laget smarttelefoner før og greier.
<Berge> Men ja.
<Berge> Poenget mitt opprinnelig var at det gir mening for Apple reint kommersielt å låse programvare og maskinvare, for da er du på kjøret om du har én av dem, og at IBM lager fin maskinvare og ikke-fin programvare.
<jo-erlend> nei, det gir ikke mening
<Berge> så hvorfor gjør Apple det? (-:
<jo-erlend> det er et godt spørsmål. Hvorfor gjorde Nokia det de var på høyden?
<Berge> De slapp vel ikke programvaren sin?
<jo-erlend> eller Atari?
<Berge> Eller noen andre?
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Berge> Hvorfor skal kundene få fordel av Nokias eller Ataris programvare på konkurrentenes maskinvare?
<jo-erlend> fordi kapitalisme er basert på det grunnleggende prinsippet.
<Berge> det er nettopp det.
<Berge> Øk profittraten, uansett hva som må gjøres for det.
<jo-erlend> kapitalisme er basert på det grunnleggende prinsippet at man må samarbeide med sine konkurrenter.
<Berge> neida.
<jo-erlend> hva het boka?
<Berge> Tvert om.
<Berge> Eh, Kapitalen?
<Berge> Skal vi faktisk ha en diskusjon om marxistisk økonomisk analyse? (-:
<jo-erlend> svært gjerne, ved et tidspunkt, men nå snakket jeg om Adam Smith.
<Berge> Det er ikke godt å vite hva du snakker om for tdien.
<Berge> tiden, sågar
<Berge> Men ja, jeg finner heller en bok og en seng (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg liker både Smith og Marx, selvom Proudhon er den som traff nærmest blinken etter mitt skjønn. :)
<jo-erlend> og det er på en måte Smith jeg sikter til når jeg snakker om kapitalismens grunnleggende idéer.
<jo-erlend> det ligger sågar i ordet "konkurranse", hvis du ser nøyere på det. Meningen er ikke at vi skal lage forskjellige stier. Meningen er at vi skal fremheve hverandre og forsøke å bli bedre. Det er kapitalisme. Det er anarkisme. Det er til og med kommunisme.
<jo-erlend> enten er Apple smartere enn alle de som har bygget filosofiene som alle samfunn er basert på, eller så er de en døgnflue som kommer til å tape, som Nokia og Microsoft har vist tydelige tegn til å gjøre, ved nettopp å begå den feilen.
<jo-erlend> det er i hvertfall alt annet enn fornuftig å anta at det er lurt å isolere seg selv hvis målet er å skape et sosialt fenomen. Men nå er det senga her også. Natta. :)
<maneatingduck> Sliter litt med treig hastighet på en forholdsvis ny SATA-disk (1TB), både lese- og skrivehastighet ligger på rundt 10MB/Sec. Disken er ellers i fin stand. Det er ikke noe problem med fs, ting som å flytte partisjoner i gparted går like treigt. Disken burde takle hastigheter på minst 60MB/Sec, som den klarer fint fra Win7-partisjonen
<maneatingduck> Noen forslag om hvor jeg starter feilsjekkingen? DMA er vel irrelevant for SATA?
<maneatingduck> Disken var rask under Ubuntu 10.10, nå kjører jeg Mint 11, men såvidt jeg forstår får de vel det meste av systemet downstream fra Ubuntu.
<Berge> maneatingduck: Hvordan måler du hastighet?
<Berge> Hvilken hastighet gjør du om du gjør dd if=/dev/disken | pv > /dev/null
<Berge> ?
<Berge> (Du må installere pv.)
<Berge> Og, vel, Mint gjør så mye ræl og usedvanlig teite ting at jeg tror jeg skal la være å hjelpe folk som bruker det.
<maneatingduck> Kjenner pv :) Har ikke kjørt noen benchmark, men rsync rapporterer ca 10MB/Sec, kopiering i Nautilus sier omtrent det samme
<maneatingduck> Ok, den er god. Noen andre?
<Berge> Hva mener du med at den er god?
<Berge> (Jeg spurte hva den sa.)
<Berge> Neste spørsmål er hvilket filsystem det er snakk om.
<Berge> Og neste test er egentlig: dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024 count=1000000 | pv > /mnt/disken/tomfil
<xt> rsync er veldig dårlig til å teste performance med
<maneatingduck> Hmmm. Der gikk linja mi ned, gitt. Glad i Get. Må nok kikke på dette når jeg kommer hjem
<maneatingduck> Berge: Det gjelder alle filsystemene på disken, har tre partisjoner med ext4, zfs, og ntfs
<maneatingduck> Berge: Men det gjelder også rå aksess som f.eks. gparted driver med. Dette var litt plagsomt da jeg skulle flytte en partisjon på 550GB :)
<Berge> xt: Ikke om du har store filer!
<Berge> maneatingduck: Ok, gjør den siste testen mot alle filsystemene.
<xt> Eg snakka generelt, Berge. Eg veit då like godt som deg kva som er unntaka :)
<Berge> Hvorfor flytter man partisjoner?
<Berge> xt: hiih
<Berge> xt: Jeg vet, jeg vet.
<Berge> maneatingduck: Og du er nødt til å svare på spørsmål på en ordentlig måte om jeg skal kunne hjelpe deg med å feilsøke.
<maneatingduck> Berge: Kjører en ordentlig benchmark seinere, takk for hjelp så langt
<Berge> maneatingduck: SÃ¥ du var ikke interessert i hjelp, kun ranting?
<Berge> d-:
<maneatingduck> Mente ikke å være sleivete, men du sa ganske tidlig at du ikke ville hjelpe folk med Mint :)
<Berge> Nei, jeg sa jeg trodde jeg skulle (-:
<Berge> Men altså, jeg lurer også på hvorfor du har slike problemer.
<Berge> Det er vel så lærerikt for andre enn som fo rdeg.
<maneatingduck> Men heimen forsvant fra nettet, så jeg får ikke testet det herfra. Tror imidlertid ikke at det har noe med fs å gjøre, men det finner jeg ut av
<Berge> Og når du spør om hjelper er det usympatisk å avvise den.
<maneatingduck> Kikker på det i kveld og rapporterer tilbake
<maneatingduck> Det var ikke meningen å avvise den? Jeg oppfattet det siste du skrev som om at du ikke ønsket å hjelpe folk med Mint. Jeg er takknemlig for hjelp, det er jo derfor jeg spør :)
<Berge> Du ble eksplisitt spurt om output fra gitte kommandoer, flere ganger, og ignorerte det.
<maneatingduck> Ja, da satt jeg og lurte på hvorfor jeg ble kastet ut fra ssh, prøvde å koble opp igjen, og fant ut at hele Get-linja til hjemmet mitt har falt ned, som jeg nevnte ganske kjapt. Neste gang jeg spør sitter jeg fysisk ved maskinen
<xt> story of Berge's life
<Berge> xt: Kanskje jeg må poste til MLIA.
<maneatingduck> Ja, ja, beklager beklager. Prøvde å få NGT hjemme, men de kunne ikke levere, så da sitter jeg igjen med GET (hvorvidt de faktisk leverer er et definisjonsspørsmål, siden linja faller ned i ett kjør)
<Berge> maneatingduck: Det er altså helt greit å få nettproblemer.
<maneatingduck> Og det var altså derfor jeg ikke kunne svare på spørsmålene dine i denne omgang. Jeg har notert ned dd-sakene, prøver dem seinere. Takk igjen så langt!
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, er det ny disk?
<jo-erlend> noen harddisker bruker 4096 byte sectorer, men sier at de bruker 512B så Windows XP ikke skal bli forvirra. Det gjør disken veldig treg i Linux.
<jo-erlend> verdt å sjekke.
<Trond--> nisse Firefox 4.01
<Trond--> noen som vet hva stjernebookmark heter på firefox språket slik at jeg kan spør i kanalen hvordan jeg skrur det av?
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Disken er vel ca. et år gammel (WD Caviar 1TB), skal sjekke sector-størrelse når jeg kommer hjem. Er det i så fall noen workaround?
<brik> Trond--: star bookmark? :P
<Berge> maneatingduck: http://lwn.net/Articles/377895/
<Berge> Det er så flott at XP ikke virker om man gjør ting rett.
<maneatingduck> Synes det er også er imponerende at installasjonsprogrammet til Windows 7 fremdeles gjerne skriver ugyldig mbr slik at man ikke får startet noe som helst :)
<Berge> Den starter i alle fall Window sd-:
<maneatingduck> Ikke nødvendigvis, sist gang jeg opplevde det var da jeg satte i en ny og skinnende ssd på jobb. Installerte windows på den, men den prøvde å boot fra en datapartisjon på den gamle disken i stedet. Installerte ubuntu i tillegg, alt vel.
<hjd> Q&A session senere idag http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/q-and-a-with-jamie-strandboge-ubuntu-security-team-manager/ Har ikke hørt om dem før, er det noe de har begynt med nylig?
<Trond--> hva fasan det er jo bare  meldt regn i over en uke fremover
<xt> høyrer du er frå austlandet
<Trond--> trykker jeg lagre i gedit så går den tilbake til w+h jeg har satt den til i compiz
<Trond--> det vil jeg ikke
<Trond--> av og til resizer jeg litt mens jeg jobber
<Trond--> hvordan kommer jeg inn på en katalog med mellomrom ?
<Trond--> cd Dette er en katalog
<xt> "" rundt katalognamnet, eller \ framfor kvart mellomrom i katalognamnet
<hjd> tab-complete er din venn: trykk tab en gang for mer av navnet, trykk to ganger for alle mulige forslag
<Trond--> smplayer bruker lengre tid på å loade en stream fil enn vlc, vlc starta nesten med en gang å spille.
<Trond--> ubuntu-classroom har starta
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-11
<z7> hej
<Trond--> av og til multitasker ikke ubuntu skikkelig. fra firefox til gedit f.eks. så ble firefox vinduet hengende igjen men det stod teksredigering i meny linja
<Trond--> det var ikke riktig. jeg multitasket ikke, jeg klikket minimer.
<Malin_> noen som veit om noe css-script, js-script, etc, som kan endre bredden på en nettside? mye er 4:3 og da får man hvite tomme felter på hver side, som jeg heller kan bruke til å vise nettside på
<Kagee> Malin_: det avhenger helt av hvordan de har designet nettsiden om det går ann å endre bredden. Men Opera har jo dragonfly eller lignende der du kan redigere koden direkte. Du må også ha et css-ark for hver side du børe gjøre bred...
<Malin_> Kagee, det er jo sant
<Kagee> Det var en litt kronglete setning, men du skjønner sikkert hva jeg emner.
<Kagee> Mener, even.
<Malin_> finnes jo en sak i css som gjør det mulig å få den til å fylle ut i breddene i stedet for å definere en bestemt bredde, såvidt jeg kjenner til
<Kagee> ja, men avhenging av hvordan html-koden er bygd opp, så må den kodesnutten settes på forskjellige deler av sida
<Malin_> Kagee, ja, det ble litt invikla å finne ut. Fikk justert alt til venstre dog på dagbladet, men jeg vil ikke ha det justert til venstre, jeg vil ha det strekt ut slik at jeg får benyttet hele skjermen :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, må nesten se et konkret eksempel.
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, synes 960 er ok.
<jo-erlend> jeg endte forresten opp med N8. Jeg orket ikke å krangle med dem. Det blir bare noe annet enn Nokia neste gag.
<jo-erlend> gang.
<Kagee> -______-
 * Kagee er skuffet
<Kagee> det er jo en _helt_ annen telefon
<Kagee> 2 N8'er, så hadde jeg vært fornøyd :)
<jo-erlend> ja...
<jo-erlend> nydelig kamera på den da.
<Kagee> det var det eneste de jeg diskuterte problemet med i går var enige om
<Malin_> jo-erlend, om du går til www.db.no Har du dato hvte striper på hver side uten tekst/bilder?
<jo-erlend> hva er det du sier?
<Kagee> "da to"
<jo-erlend> åh.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, skal du endre db.no?
<jo-erlend> jeg kjører for øyeblikket med veldig lav oppløsning, så det er ikke noen margin.
<jo-erlend> jeg liker forresten ikke å lese linjer som er en halvmeter lange, så jeg vil helst ikke at nettsider skal justere seg etter bredden på den måten.
<Stockholm_Angel> do you have an offtopic channel?
<Trond--> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade hmmm
<Kagee> Har noen noen formening om hvilken "type" debian-pakke som vil fungere best i ubuntu?
<Kagee> (lenny,squeeze,wheezy,sid)
<Berge> Kommer an på pakken.
<Berge> Men, nei.
<Berge> Det er lenge siden Ubuntu og Debian kunne bruke pakker om hverandre.
<Kagee> :-/
<Kagee> nå fikk jeg lyst til å installere debian på serveren *__*
<Berge> Selvsagt vil du det.
<Berge> Debian er din venn.
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> mandriva er din venn
<si-m1> bare synd byttet til så teit navn
<Mogget> Ubuntu er supernice på desktop, men jeg sluttet å bruke det på server for en stund siden.
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det var ikke så veldig teit med tanke på følgene det ville ha fått hvis de ikke gjorde det.
<si-m1> tja, vet jo aldri hva følgene ville blitt
<si-m1> var vel helt urelatert de som hevdet trademark
<jo-erlend> kan nok regne det som relativt sikkert at de ville ha fått så juling at de aldri ville ha kunnet reise seg igjen.
<jo-erlend> jo, men likhetene var også så slående at de ville ha vunnet.
<si-m1> likeht med hva?
<si-m1> husker ikke hvem det var
<si-m1> lenger
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrake_Linux#Name_changes
<si-m1> lindows kan jeg skjønne
<jo-erlend> det var jo ekstremt.
<si-m1> ah, de tapte faktisk
<si-m1> ah, oppkjøp ja
<si-m1> det foklarer ting
<Berge> Finnes Mandriva fortsatt?
<si-m1> jepp
<jo-erlend> jada.
<Berge> Bruker noen andre enn franskmenn den?
<jo-erlend> :)
<si-m1> 2011 kommer snart
<Berge> Eller, bruker noen den?
<Berge> si-m1: Halvår, sånn ca.
<Sakarias> si-m1 var stor fan av mandriva
<si-m1> jeg brukte den ganske lenge
<Berge> Jeg legger merke til preteritumsbruken.
<si-m1> frem til jeg begynte å jobbe
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte Mandrake en tid, men det er fryktelig lenge siden.
<Sakarias> rett etter gentoo fasen din, si-m1?
<Berge> Jeg har også brukt Mandrake (-:
<si-m1> et sted som brukte ubuntu
<Berge> Men så gikk verden fremover.
<si-m1> byttet bare pga jobb
<si-m1> mandriva var jo kung
<si-m1> om det er det ennå vet jeg ikke
<si-m1> måtte lære meg ubuntu siden jobben brukte det
<jo-erlend> jeg vil tro at de sliter med konkurransen fra Ubuntu og kanskje ikke minst, Mint.
<si-m1> hmm mint ja.. det er vel rimelig pop fortiden
<si-m1> og den der sære greia som har tatt over for gentoo
<si-m1> den do-everything-yourself-distroen
<jo-erlend> er det noen som har tatt over for gentoo?
<Sakarias> si-m1: #! du tenker på?
<si-m1> i popularitet ja
<Berge> jo-erlend: Arch!
<si-m1> arch ja
<jo-erlend> ah.
<si-m1> det er det nye hotte
<Berge> For folk som brukte Gentoo.
<Berge> Eller noe.
<si-m1> inded
<jo-erlend> den har jeg aldri prøvd engang. jonnor bruker den, tror jeg?
<si-m1> brukte gentoo frem til jeg måtte kjøre make world og alt brakk
<si-m1> på tiden det var pop
<Sakarias> tipper forskjellige distroer nå som folk gir opp unity
<Berge> si-m1: Følger bare mainstream, eh? (-:
<si-m1> indeed
<si-m1> må jo bruke det som er enkelt
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det er jo helt sprøtt at folk bytter distro pga et shell. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: tja
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva en distro har som standardvalg sier noe om retningen dens.
<si-m1> brukte slackware en god stund og
<si-m1> med checkinstall
<Berge> Og utviklingen.
<si-m1> good times
<Berge> Slackware var for Gentoofolk før Gentoo.
<si-m1> slackware ver skremmende oppdatert
<Berge> Og før distroer, egentlig.
<si-m1> når de slapp ny versjon
<si-m1> tipper noen av pakkene var fra dagen før
<Berge> De? Han.
<Sakarias> tror slackware var den distroen jeg brakk mest
<jo-erlend> det forsterkede fokuset på LTS har vært for usynlig for mange.
<si-m1> hehe, yes
<Berge> Denne Volderding.
<Sakarias> Patrick Volkerding
<si-m1> var ganske ok når jeg oppdaget checkinstall og fikk installert ting som "pakker"
<Sakarias> si-m1: yes, checkinstall var konge
<Sakarias> "The current stable version is 13.37, released on April 27, 2011."
<Sakarias> :)
<si-m1> hihi
<Berge> Og gjennom alt dette har Debian vært fine greier d-:
<si-m1> hehe.. detbian stable
<si-m1> mellom 2000 og 2006
<si-m1> same fakin versjon
<si-m1> eller hva det var
<si-m1> husker det var en gigantisk periode
<si-m1> var vel woody elns ?
<si-m1> som tok år og dag
<Sakarias> folk sluttet å bruke stable etter et par år :P
<Sakarias> fikk lyst til å leke med slackware igjen
<si-m1> var en versjon med stable som varte i flere år i alle fall
<Berge> Sarge tok litt tid, ja d-:
<Berge> Tre år.
<si-m1> sarge het den ja
<si-m1> woody er vel alle stable ja
<Sakarias> heh, websidene har ikke forandret seg
<Berge> Nei, man ventet i tre år på sarge.
<jo-erlend> er det ingen overlapping mellom stabile debians?
<si-m1> ah slik ja
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei.
<si-m1> bare sid som alltid er devel
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men stable-1 sikkerhetsvedlikeholdes et godt år eller så.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ah. Det var det jeg mente.
<Berge> si-m1: Man snakker om Debian rolling for tiden.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Kalles oldstable.
<si-m1> aha
<jo-erlend> Berge, du mener et år etter at stable er lansert?
<Berge> Dette minner meg på at jeg må oppgradere en boks til squeeze snart.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja.
<Berge> lenny støttes til april 2012.
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-12
<Malin_> jo-erlend, det jeg mente i sted kan forklares kort. Dagbladet ser ut til å være designet for å kjøre på 4:3-skjermer. Jeg har 16:9-skjerm, og da får jeg tomme fleter på høyre og venstre side. Spørsmålet er da. Kan man lage et css-script, javascript, etc, som overstyrer nettsiden og gjør siden tilpasset 16:9? Jeg har installert en utvidelse til Opera som gjør blant annet nettopp det med facebook
<Berge> Malin_: Ikke for det generelle tilfellet.
<Berge> Med Greasemonkey kan du injisere kode (HTML, CSS, Javascript) i Firefox på hvilken som helst side.
<Berge> Men det finnes en lang rekke måter å sette vidden på en webside, og du skal jobbe litt for å finne én metode som overstyrer alle med få falske positiver.
<Sakarias> høres ut som masse jobb for liten effekt
<jo-erlend> Malin_, 960px er et veldig vanlig bredde. Er det ikke det Dagbladet også bruker?
<Malin_> Berge, okey
<Malin_> jo-erlend, usikker. Jeg har ikke klart å finne det ut. Jeg vil utnytte bredden, men ser jo at det kan være vanskelig å finne noe som vil overstyre alle sider
<Trond--> hva kan jeg gjøre for å få spilt .mid filer ?
<Trond--> ah faens vg nå skrev de en mma artikkel
<jo-erlend> hva er en "mma artikkel"?
<jo-erlend> er det noen som finner en lenke på den siden? http://go-mono.com/moonlight/nightlies.aspx
<jo-erlend> åh. Glem det. Jeg måtte bare klikke på den allerede merkede radioboksen. :)
<jo-erlend> en ting jeg synes er litt rart med Nokia, er at de lager så veldig gode kameratelefoner, men aldri tilbyr noe støtte for det. Et lite trebensstativ hadde jo vært helt genialt.
<jo-erlend> hva er det de kaller det når begge skjermene viser det samme? Mirror screens?
<Berge> For eksempel. Eller clone.
<jo-erlend> jeg har en laptop som bruker 1366x768 som primæroppløsning. Så har jeg en ekstern skjerm som foretrekker 1920x1080, men som også støtter 1366x768. Når jeg lar dem vise hvert sitt bilde, så får de riktig oppløsninger, men når jeg speiler dem, så får jeg bare valg mellom 1024x768, 800x600 og 640x480. Noen idéer?
<Berge> Ja, skjermkortet ditt støtter ikke annet, tipper jeg.
<Berge> Intel?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Altså. Begge skjermene fungerer fint på denne laptopen, med riktige oppløsninger, så lenge jeg ikke velger å speile bildet.
<Berge> Ja, sånn er gamle-laptopen min også.
<jo-erlend> hmm.. Hva kommer det av?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener.. Hva er forskjellen?
<Berge> Vet ikke.
<Berge> Det kan godt være driveren som er teit på den maskinvaren.
<jo-erlend> det høres jo veldig rart ut at skjermkortet bare skulle støtte 4:3 når skjermen er 16:9.
<Berge> Det er oppløsning, ikke aspekt, som er greien.
<Berge> Men du bruker randr?
<jo-erlend> nei.. Jeg hadde inntrykk av at det hadde gått ut på dato?
<Berge> Det er det nye, så nei. (-:
<jo-erlend> åh. :)
<Berge> Men ati- og nvidia-driverne støtter ikke randr.
<jo-erlend> Berge, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625096/
<Berge> Så VGAen din støtter ikke 1366x768.
<Berge> Jeg tipper driveren finner den høyeste oppløsningen begge støtter.
<Berge> Som ser ut til å være 1024x768
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Men jeg har brukt 1366x768 på den før, det er jeg temmelig sikker på. Om jeg bruker VGA eller HDMI påvirker ikke sånt?
<Berge> Jo.
<Berge> Dvs, det kan gjøre det.
<Berge> Det er forskjellige chips som genererer signal for VGA og HDMI, naturlig nok, og de har sine begrensninger.
<Berge> (VGA er jo analogt.)
<jo-erlend> ok. HDMI viste det samme.
<jo-erlend> er det noen måte jeg kan tvinge den til å bruke en annen oppløsning? Før kunne man legge til modelines i xorg.conf, men det funker ikke lenger, eller?
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke. Du har ennå ikke sagt hvilket skjermkort det er, f.eks. (-:
<jo-erlend> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jo-erlend> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Berge> Er det GMA-greier?
<Berge> De kan jeg i alle fall ingenting om (-:
<jo-erlend> xrandr --newmode og --addmode ser ut til å kunne brukes til noe?
<Berge> Ja, blant annet ta livet av CRTer (-:
<Berge> Men ja, det er mulig du kan lure den til å vite om noen nye modes.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke tallene i eksempelet:               xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<jo-erlend> er det flere oppløsninger?
<jo-erlend> altså, 1072x771 er et alternativ?
<Berge> Det er v- og h-sync-verdier.
<Berge> Tenk modelines.
<jo-erlend> takker... Jeg har ikke gjort det der på årevis. :)
<jo-erlend> æsj. Den taklet ikke det.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nå skjedde det noe snålt sånn at jeg fikk gnome-panel nederst, sammen med unity.
<Malin_> nederst, sammen med unity?
<Malin_> linken i topic virker forøvrig ikke
<Berge> WFm.
<Malin_> ah.. var en parentes i slutten som ble medn år man trykket
<Malin_> var ikke lange nettmøtet det der. Jeg tror jeg var opptatt da det var i alle fall
<Malin_> jeg har ideer på hva som kan gjøre ubuntu mer atraktivt, samtidig så er det ikke helt rett frem. Veit at en del folk nok vil savne en god im-klient for msn. Mange bruker msn og empathy er nok ikke helt hva de ser for seg
<brik_> mhm
<brik_> empathy burde iallefall ha filoverføring for msn
<Sakarias> skjønner folk har forskjellige krav... en god msn klient er ikke på lista over ting som er viktig for at jeg skal velge å bruke et OS :P
<Berge> Sakarias: AOL (-.
<Malin_> brik_, f.eks.
<brik_> nei det er sikkert ikke på lista til de fleste her inne, men hva bruker folk flest, browser, msn, musikk/video?
<Malin_> Sakarias, nei, men om en tenker på vanlige mennesker, så er det no det
<Malin_> Poenget er jo hva folk flest vil ha. De jeg kjenner som går mer i kategorien gjennomsnittsdatabrukeren, har ofte kalget på dårlige im-klienter
<Berge> Bruker noen MSn for tiden?
<Berge> Jeg trodde det gikk i Facebook Chat og slikt.
<Malin_> jeg bruker msn litt enda ja
<Malin_> men ja, de fleste bruker jo facebookchat nå, men mange bruker begge deler også
<Berge> Men du kan jo installere deg en annen klient.
<Berge> amsn støtter filoverføring.
<Malin_> det stemmer
<Malin_> veit det er eller har vært problemer med f.eks. webcam i amsn i det siste. Det er jo pga ms selv det og protokoller og tull
<Malin_> veit noen syntes amsn har fungert greit, men så syntes de kanskje den ikke ser så flott ut osv
<Sakarias> Malin_: vanlige mennesker=spill, masse spill.. store spillnavn som er trekkplasteret
<brik_> hm, er amsn bedre enn pidgin?
<Berge> Ble vi ikke ferdige med å diskutere dette i 2004? (-:
<Sakarias> jo :)
<Malin_> Sakarias, ikke nødvendigvis. Kommer an på brukeren. Det hadde selvsagt vært en fordel at en kunne spille spill like bra her som på andre plattformer. Noe man også kan, men da må man gå vekk fra DirectX og det der
<Sakarias> Berge: bruke facebook chat for første gang i går... aldri har en nettleser irritert meg så mye før!
<Berge> Sakarias: 2012 blir året for linux på skrivebordet!
<Malin_> :p
<Sakarias> Berge: been there, done that, using mac now :P
<Berge> Sakarias: !
<Berge> SÃ¥ ekstra lite virker?
<Sakarias> alt jeg bruker maskinene mine til virker
<Berge> Ja, Apple-brukere er sånn (-.
<Berge> du kan jo ikke bruke delene som ikke virker. (De virker jo ikke.)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Malin_> facebook-chatten fungerer fint i f.eks. pidgin og empathy også. Da slipper en det grusomme grensesnittet inne i nettleseren
<Berge> Jeg mener, et OS som ikke lar deg gjøre DNS-spørringer om du ikke er logget inn.
<Malin_> MS leverer jo en MSN-klient til mac. Fungerer den like bra som den som de lager for windows?
<Berge> Ingen anelse, og hvem bryr seg? (-:
<Malin_> Ville Mac hatt like mange brukere om de ikke hadde noe msn-klient fra ms?
<Sakarias> Berge: hvordan gjør man dns-spørringer når man ikke er innlogget? skript eller noe slikt?
<Berge> Malin_: Ja.
<Berge> Sakarias: cron, f.eks.
<Malin_> Berge, oki
<Sakarias> Malin_: er mer eller mindre ingen som bruker MSN klienten fra MS på mac
<Malin_> Ja, jeg veit at ingen her inne bryr seg om msn. Jeg liker ikke msn selv heller, men er altså ikke mine egne ønsker eller noen her inne sine ønsker det er snakk om heller
<Berge> Folk bruker… Adium!
<Malin_> Sakarias, okey
<Sakarias> yes!
<Berge> Sakarias: Se, jeg kan masse om Mac.
<Malin_> og hvordan fungerer Adium i forhold til wlm?
<Malin_> mente
<Malin_> i forhold til empathy
<Berge> Absolutt ingen anelse.
<Sakarias> Malin_: Adium bruker libpurple... som er det Pidgin også bruker
<brik_> it's shiny.
<Malin_> Sakarias, ah
<brik_> fungerer skype bedre på mac enn linux?
<Berge> Fungerer det dårlig på Linux?
<brik_> litt buggy om man vil ha video
<brik_> (hender seg bildet fryser ol)
<Sakarias> brik_: kommer heelt ann på om skype-gudene er med deg eller ikke når du starter skype-samtalen
<brik_> hjelper det å ofre geiter til skype-gudene?
<Sakarias> geiter, jomfruer, par flasker sprit... så er du igang :P
<jo-erlend> Malin_, vanlige mennesker? Hvor da? Jeg kjenner ingen som bruker MSN lenger. Det er vel fremdeles populært noen steder i verden, mens det andre steder er i ferd med å bli helt glemt.
<jo-erlend> <Berge> Sakarias: 2012 blir året for linux på skrivebordet! <-- Neppe. Men den syklusen blir veldig spennende.
<Berge> Hvilken syklus?
<jo-erlend> P.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, det er vel på veg ut
<jo-erlend> Q blir spennende den også. Det blir vel kanskje da wayland kommer inn i bildet og sånt. Man har nok fått samlet opp endel ting å gjøre noe med innen den tid.
<Berge> Ikke mer spennende enn andre Ubuntu-utgaver, tenker jeg.
<Berge> Det blir vel det vanlige om at en haug ting brekker når folk forsøker å oppdatere.
<jo-erlend> MSN er noe jeg absolutt ikke anser for å være noen showstopper. Sånt som DRM i Silverlight, er langt viktigere.
<Berge> Og så går livet videre.
<jo-erlend> Berge, var det mye som brakk med Lucid?
<Berge> Sikkert. Jeg vet ikke, hos meg brekker stort sett ikke ting, og når de gjør, kan jeg fikse det.
<jo-erlend> hovedårsaken til at Natty er såpass ustabil, er nettopp for at P skal bli stabil fra første stund.
<Berge> Vel (-:
<Berge> Jeg vet nå ikke om Ubuntus så hyppige slipp er en spesielt god plan.
<jo-erlend> målet er at vi skal være ferdige med alle store overganger i O, så hele P-syklusen kan brukes til å stabilisere.
<jo-erlend> Berge, vi snakker annet hvert år nå.
<brik_> er ikke silverlight på vei ut og?
<Berge> jo-erlend: «Alle» oppgraderer til nyeste ikke-LTS.
<Sakarias> virker sånn i fra MS sitt ståsted
<Berge> Bortsett fra på tjenere, og der virker jo stort sett ting bedre.
<Berge> Og det kommer alltid nye, store overganger.
<jo-erlend> Berge, sånn burde det ikke være. Jeg har ikke noen trang til å gjøre det på desktopen min. Det er ikke sånn som det var før, at den ble håpløst gammel.
<Berge> Enten det er ny python, perl, glibc, gcc, X eller noe annet.
<Sakarias> var mye banning på jobben da folk trøkket inn 11.04
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, var oppgraderingen vanskelig?
<Berge> Sakarias: ja, hos oss også.
<Sakarias> tviler på at oppgraderingen var vanskelig... verre var det for dem å jobbe etter på da ting ikke virket
<Berge> Så jeg har latt være å oppgradere (-:
<Sakarias> unity var vist ikke noen slager for dem
<jo-erlend> nei, men Unity erstattes jo på under ett minutt, så det bør ikke være så mye å banne over, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> ikke bakgrunnsbilde heller.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er litt å bannes med når du har administrering av en haug bokser sentralt.
<Berge> Hvordan bytter du fra unity programmatisk?
<jo-erlend> en ting som er litt dumt med Unity, er at folk ikke får med seg de vesentlige forbedringene det medfører for tastaturbrukere over gnome-panel.
<Berge> Hva gjør du med alle som har egen .xsession for å bruke twdm, awesome og alskens greier?
<Berge> Jeg tipper unity ikke har noen tastaturforbedringer for meg over vanlig GNOME (-:
<Sakarias> "det tar deg bare 6-7 timer å bytte motoren i bilen din, slutt å klag over den ikke virker" :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, du sammenlikner altså 6-7 timer med ett minutt?
<Berge> Hva er det som er hipt med unity og tastatur?
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg liker det at jeg kan bytte mellom vinduer like raskt som jeg bytter mellom faner i Firefox og at jeg alltid vet nøyaktig hvor de er. Sånn var det ikke i standard gnome.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: samenligner noe som skal virke, med noe som skal virke
<Berge> sånn… alt-tab?
<jo-erlend> Berge, sånn super+1 for nautilus, super+2 for firefox, etc. Å bla mellom vinduer er ordentlig irriterende. Dessuten er alt+esc mye bedre på det.
<brik_> winkey + nummer?
<jo-erlend> brik_, mhm. Hold super nede, så ser du.
<Berge> Hvorfor er det irriterende å bla mellom vinduer?
<Berge> Jeg ser jo hvilket vindu den har tenkt å bytte til.
<brik_> fordi det tar tid
<Berge> gjør det?
<jo-erlend> Berge, fordi det er mer arbeid, tar lenger tid og skaper unødvendig støy.
<Berge> Ok, mulig - hvordan gjør unity det? Du kan fortelle at super-1 er program a, super-2 er program b?
<jo-erlend> Berge, på nøyaktig samme måte som du gjør det med faner i Firefox, bare at du bruker super istedenfor alt.
<Berge> Jeg bruker ikke Firefox, og jeg bruker C-t for å bytte mellom faner i Chromium.
<Berge> Jeg ha da langt flere faner enn talltaster på tastaturet uansett.
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg bruker alt+num for å bytte mellom faner i Firefox også klikker jeg og drar for å sette rekkefølge på dem.
<jo-erlend> men Unity åpner også et program hvis det ikke kjører. Så super+1 åpner Nautilus enten det kjører eller ikke. Super+11 viser meg alle åpne Nautilus,vinduer på alle arbeidsområder og super+shift+1 åpner en ny Nautilus.
<Berge> Kanskje man kan lure metacity til å ha super-1, super-2 til å gå til det tilsvarende vindu, sortert fra venstre i en taskbar?
<Berge> Det er ikke så voldsomt ofte jeg starter nettleseren min, altså (-:
<Berge> Og Alt-F2 er raskt nok for meg.
<jo-erlend> Unity bruker jo også alt+f2 :)
<Berge> jada
<Berge> Men det er grenser for hvor mange tastekombinasjoner jeg vil at WMen min skal spise.
<jo-erlend> men integrasjonen med Zeitgeist er jo også en av de tingene jeg _virkelig_ elsker.
<Sakarias> tror jeg ikke bytter mellom programmer så ofte som dere... tror ikke det å spare 1/10 av et sekund pr programbytte gir meg så veldig mye tid spart
<Berge> Sakarias: Jeg bytter heller ikke så ofte mellom programmer, altså.
<Berge> Og jeg har ikke så voldsomt mange programmer på én virtual desktop at jeg mister oversikten.
<Sakarias> bytter mer tabber i terminalen min, enn programmer
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvorfor snakker du om én desktop? Det er irrelevant.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Fordi jeg har flere?
<jo-erlend> selvsagt. Men hva har det med saken å gjøre?
<Berge> Sakarias: Jeg bruker uxterm, så jeg har mange vinduer.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eh, at jeg liker vindusbehandlingen som den er?
<Berge> Og at det altså er grenser for hvor spesialiserte hurtigtaster jeg trenger for å bytte mellom programmer.
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke noen ulempe at det både blir raskere og mer behagelig?
<Berge> Den er ikke treig og ubehagelig.
<jo-erlend> nei, det har jeg ikke sagt heller.
<brik_> dette er jo utmerket, alt + nummer for å bytte i irssi og chrome, win + nummer for programmer
<jo-erlend> brik_, herlig. Også kommer du rett til riktig arbeidsområde når du bestemmer vindu :)
<Berge> Esc nummer for å bytte i irssi (-:
<Berge> Så virker det i terminaler som ikke gjør rar escape-simulering med meta også.
<jo-erlend> brik_, jeg prøver å overbevise folk om at vi bør bruke alt+nummer i super+w, super+Numnum og super+s også. Det hadde gjort det enda heftigere. :)
<brik_> hehe
<jo-erlend> brik_, hvis du trykker super+nummer og nummer en gang til, så får du oversikt over alle vinduene av det programmet. super+11 for eksempel for å åpne alle nautilusvinduer som standard.
<jo-erlend> det er nokså deilig når du for eksempel har mange terminaler på forskjellige arbeidsområder.
<brik_> ah
<jo-erlend> det er forresten fint når du har flere skjermer også.
<jo-erlend> men det at det skjønner hvilke filer jeg skal åpne før jeg gjør det... Herlig.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg liker også den funksjonen , der jeg trykker på ikonet to ganger og får opp alle vinduene til et program. Empathy har det med å åpne seg i flere vinduer noe jeg ikke liker, men fin funksjon i forhold til nautilus f.eks.
<Malin_> eller libreoffice også ser jeg for meg
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål og vent på svar.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg falt ut. SÃ¥ du de siste meldingene mine?
<Sakarias> ble ikke sagt noe her etter 17:01:29
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> den skiller riktig mellom LO writer og calc. Men ja, hvis du har flere instanser av writer kjørende, for eksempel, så er det ok. Jeg anser ikke det for å være det beste eksempelet for min del, men.
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> Malin_, Empathy åpner bare ett vindu for kontakter og ett for meldinger, hvis du ønsker det.
<Stockholm_Angel> my sincere condolances for the flooding i hope no one is hurt
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg så de siste meldingene dine :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, jeg har den slik at den skal sette opp meldingene i ett vindu, men til tross for det, skjer det stadig at noen nye samtaler likevel kommer i et egent vindu
<jo-erlend> er det noen som har fått anyremote til å fungere med mobiltelefoner uten å bruke den webbaserte?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hva er anyremote da?
<Malin_> er det et program som finnes på f.eks. N900?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det finnes til stort sett alt. Og det skal fungere, jeg bare skjønner ikke hvordan.
<jo-erlend> fjernkontroll vha html er enkelt. Det er ikke det jeg vil.
<Malin_> ah, ja, jeg skulle gjerne hatt noe sånt også. Da kunne jeg kanskje styrt noe på serveren fra den, etc
<Kagee> en server styrer man vel best over ssh ?
<jo-erlend> du kan styre stort sett alt. Det er veldig fint å ha i møter og sånt. Da styrer man presentasjonene via mobilen.
<Malin_> ah, genialt :D
<kaysindre> Noen som har opplevd at interface eth0 forsvinner fra laptop?
<kaysindre> Har gjort en ifconfig -a
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ja, bortsett fra det at å bruke en nettleser og trådløst nettverk, bruker altfor mye strøm.
<Malin_> sant nok. Bør gå via infrarødt f.eks.?
<jo-erlend> ja, eller bluetooth.
<jo-erlend> men bare det å kjøre en tung nettleser bruker ressurser.
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> bluetooth er kanskje best sånnsett
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke at bluetooth påvirker noe på akkurat det området.
<Malin_> har testet irreco til n900 noe sånt fjernkontrollprogram for tv-er, etc, men har ikke fått det til å virke heller
<jo-erlend> det fikk jeg til. Det var ekstremt mye enklere.
<Malin_> oki. Ikke fått til jeg :(
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde litt moro med å skifte kanal på en sportspub så de viste Stabæk-kampen istedenfor Vålerenga-kampen.
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> nice
<Kagee> jeg bruker n900'en til å styre speilrefleksen min
<Malin_> ja, det og skal jo gå :)
<Malin_> er jo ganske nerdete å svitsje kanal på tven på en pub liksom :D
<Malin_> hihi
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hvordan får man stilt spørsmål på askubuntu.com?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, heh, jeg hadde fått juling hvis de hadde funnet det ut, så jeg holdt ikke på så lenge. :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hehe :)
<kaysindre> HVa ville dere gjort hvis dere plutselig ikke finner trådløst nettverk lenger?  Etter deilige lynnedslag og strømbrudd så har serveren ingen problem utenom at  den har pluteslig ikke eth0 lengre.
<kaysindre> Skirvelei. kabel nettverk skal det være
<Malin_> wow, nå skjer det noe på tv-en her med den remotesaken :D
<Malin_> wow, fikk tv-en på jeg :D
<jo-erlend> YAHOOOO!
<jo-erlend> jeg fikk det til :)
<Malin_> grattis
<lnostdal-laptop> hm, jeg kjører 11.04 i "classic" modus (altså uten unity) -- og har lagt merke til at laptopen sliter med å spille av film her?
<Malin_> jeg er interessert i å finne ut hvordan man gjør det jeg også
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, å?
<Malin_> lnostdal-laptop, hvilket filmformat?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvis du er rask, så kan jeg vise deg det mens jeg fremdeles husker :)
<lnostdal-laptop> Malin_, 1920 x 800, H.264 / AVC, 24 frames per second ..      maskinen har aldri hatt problemer med dette tidligere
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, hva betyr "sliter"?
<lnostdal-laptop> lagg
<lnostdal-laptop> bilde stopper opp .. hakker o.s.v.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey
<Malin_> fint med en guide ?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, først må du parre mobilen med laptopen.
<Malin_> lnostdaldu har ikke reinstallert eller noe slik at du mangler noe slikt som ubuntu-restriced extras osv?
<jo-erlend> høres ikke ut som at det er problemet. Men en dårlig driver kan kanskje ha en sånn effekt?
<Malin_> hm. nei
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, har du prøvd med vlc eller noe sånt isteden?
<lnostdal-laptop> Malin_, nope, den er installert den
<lnostdal-laptop> vlc lekker minne
<Malin_> lnostdal-laptop, okey, da er jeg ikke helt sikker i farten
<Malin_> lnostdal-laptop, det har jeg også opplevd med vlc, om den blir stående på pause eller noe over tid
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, det har jeg hørt. Men poenget er å bruke en annen spiller som ikke bruker samme backend.
<lnostdal-laptop> ja, jo-erlend .. totem og mplayer f.eks.; samme skjer
<jo-erlend> haha.. Jeg sitter og pauser videoen bare for moroskyld. Jeg tror jeg aldri har hatt så mye moro av en fjernkontroll før :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, kan det være et driverproblem?
<lnostdal-laptop> vel, jeg ser "artifacts" i blant .. spesielt når gnome-panel tegnes på nytt e.l.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg er klar til å høre hvordan man fikser en sånn fjernkontroll
<jo-erlend> Malin_, har du parret mobilen og laptopen?
<Malin_> via f.eks. ssh?
<jo-erlend> nei. Via bluetooth.
<Malin_> jeg har ikke bluetooth (eh, da er det jo kanskje ikke mulig, med mindre det går via wifi også? )
<jo-erlend> joda, det går via wlan, bluetooth, serial og irda.
<Malin_> oki, da må det være via wlan her, da min laptop hverken har irda eller bluetooth
<jo-erlend> du kan bruke nettleser også og styre det via webben hvis du vil. Men å sette opp anyremote client for annet enn bluetooth har jeg ikke gjort.
<kaysindre> Kan lyn og strømsvikt gjøre at ubuntu blir ødelagt til den grad at jeg ikke kan finne eth0?
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Det er en ganske vanlig feilsituasjon for lynnedslag som har gått telematikken at nettkortet bare forsvinner.
<Malin_> jeg fant anyremote på n900, men kun med gtk-interface
<kaysindre> Morsomt at trådløst fungerer fremdeles, får vel kjøpe en sådan http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140552554352&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT for å få kablet nettverk igjen.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, Maemo bruker gtk.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, gjør det? Trodde maemo brukte qt jeg, men hm. da så
<Malin_> så for meg at gtk ikke var touch-vennlig
<Malin_> I could be wrong :D
<jo-erlend> Berge, i programvare?
<Kagee> Jeg ønsker å finne alle filer, på alle partisjoner, som har filendelsen .gpx, og som inneholder ordet ACTIVE
<Berge> jo-erlend: hæ?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvis du føler at Maemo er touchvennlig, så er det det. :)
<jo-erlend> Berge, han spurte om "ubuntu blir ødelagt".
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, men jeg svarte på det han _egentlig_ lurte på.
<kaysindre> jepp. thanks
<Berge> Det er nettverksinterfjeset som har tatt kvelden.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja, for du mente at maskinvaren kan bli ødelagt?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja.
<Berge> Det skrev jeg jo.
<jo-erlend> heh.. Gjorde du? :)
<Berge> Vel, trodde du jeg mente at det var en programvarefeil som ble indusert av lyn som gjorde at nettkortet forsvant?
<Berge> Og ikke minst, at det er vanlig?
<jo-erlend> jeg trodde ikke det. Det var heller ikke jeg som spurte.
<Berge> 20:20:35 < jo-erlend> Berge, i programvare?
<Berge> Strengt tatt var det vel du.
<kaysindre> Hmm, glad at resten berget likevel da. Skal være litt mer føre var neste gang lynet herjer.
<Berge> kaysindre så jo ut til å bli happy (-:
<Berge> kaysindre: du kan vurdere å ha noe som beskytter nettet ditt før eller etter modemet.
<Berge> (Jeg antar at du har ADSL eller kabelnett.)
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, når fikk du det problemet? På hvilken måte er det borte? Har du startet maskinen _helt_ på nytt?
<Malin_> får en feilmelding når jeg installerer ganyremote den er: you system has broken packages or youy are trying to install conflicting packages. See the log for details
<Malin_> får da installert andre programmer
<Berge> jo-erlend: Om det forsvant i fart uten at kjernen trynte, blir jeg imponert.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det har hendt med meg mange ganger.
<jo-erlend> men da med trådløst.
<Berge> De er ikke så utsatt for lynnedslag, vet jeg.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke at lynnedslaget har noe med problemet hans å gjøre.
<kaysindre> Prøver meg med trådløst til ebay varen kommer.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg tror nok det.
<Berge> Men vi kan jo sjekke.
<Berge> kaysindre: Hva sier lspci og lsusb?
<Berge> kaysindre: Var maskinen på da det lynet og torndet?
<kaysindre> Jepp den var på
<Malin_> ser for meg at man kan vå veldig raskt internett via tordenvær, men sikkert bare i brøkdelen av et sekund eller noe
<kaysindre> Men nettverkkabel er koblet til en annen router som så er koblet til kabelmodem
<kaysindre> Routeren er helt i orden :/
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, du bør prøve å besvare spørsmålene våre. Det kan være noe annet. Tilfeldigheter forekommer.
<Berge> kaysindre: fortsatte den å være på?
<Berge> Er det en laptop?
<kaysindre> Ja skal ta de nødvendige kommandoer når jeg har fått innpå ubuntu igjen
<Berge> dvs, hvordan oppdaget du dette?
<kaysindre> Rett etter jeg startet den opp etter uværet
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, skrudde du maskinen av etter uværet, eller skrudde den seg av på egenhånd?
<jo-erlend> eventuelt: hadde du noen problemer med den før du skrudde den av?
<kaysindre> Det lynte, jeg gikk ned, den var da på påloggingskjerm(Strømmen gikk av og på)
<Berge> Strømmen i hele huset?
<kaysindre> jupp
<Berge> aha
<Berge> Du bor altså i Trondheimsområdet. (-:
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, det er ofte noen lysdioder der hvor du kobler inn nettverkskabelen. Har du sett om de lyser som de skal og eventuelt om de også gjøre det på routeren?
<kaysindre> Ingen respons fra router og det oransje lyset lyser konstant på der du kobler inn nettverkskabelen
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er litt merkelig at portene på modemet og routeren skal ha overlevd mens porten på PCen har tatt kvelden.
<Berge> Jeg har hørt om lignende tilfeller.
<Berge> En kollega opplevde nettopp det (dog med en svitsj og ikke en ruter) tidligere i vår.
<kaysindre> Nja slapp ganske lett unda her da :) HÃ¥per det ikke blir mer og mer feil etterhvert!
<jo-erlend> ut fra hva du har sagt, ville ikke jeg ha vært villig til å anta noe som helst.
<jo-erlend> jeg ville antakelig ha begynt med å teste porten på routeren mot en annen PC hvis det var enkelt mulig. Så ville jeg ha testet porten på PCen mot en annen router eller PC.
<Berge> kaysindre: du vil kanskje ha en http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=329006
<kaysindre> Testet alt.
<jo-erlend> ikke minst ville jeg ha sjekket hva ubuntu sier om grensesnittet. Det hender at man gjør noe galt med programvare for så å legge skylden på andre ting, som for eksempel et tordenvær. :)
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, fint hvis du sier hva du har gjort. Det gjør ting enklere.
<kaysindre> Sjekket at porten på router reagerer på en annen maskin. OK
<Berge> jo-erlend: Altså, han oppdager det jo om det slutter å funke.
<Berge> Om det virker, bra. (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, men det er ikke all konfigurasjon som trer i kraft før etter en reboot eller manuell omstart av nettverket, for eksempel.
<kaysindre> Som sagt skal prøve litt i terminal etter ubuntu installasjon.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Som gjør at eth0 forsvinner?
<Berge> kaysindre: Du kan jo se om BIOSen lister enheten.
<jo-erlend> den første gangen jeg hadde problemer med ATIs drivere, så opplevde jeg noe sånt. Strømmen kom og gikk mange ganger på kort tid, så PCen slo seg av og på. Da jeg startet den på nytt, så virket plutselig ikke skjerm/skjermkort lenger. Jeg tenkte ikke på at jeg hadde installert oppdateringer for et par-tre dager siden. Det jeg tenkte på, var strømbruddene.
<jo-erlend> fort gjort.
<jo-erlend> Berge, han har ikke bekreftet det enda.
<Berge> jo-erlend: det var det første han sa.
<jo-erlend> ja, men ikke hvordan.
<Berge> Nei, og jeg holder på teorien min (-:
<jo-erlend> han sa bare at han ikke kunne finne eth0. Er det nm-connection-editor det er snakk om, så behøver ikke det å bety at han ikke kan finne nettverkskortet i lspci, for eksempel.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Spørsmålet var stilt på en slik måte at jeg antok at kaysindre visste hva han sa.
<jo-erlend> skummelt å anta.
<Berge> Hey, vanligvis er det jeg som er elitisten!
<Berge> Dvs, xt òg.
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver ikke å være elitist. Jeg prøver bare å forhindre at én teori overskygger alle andre muligheter.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, her er logen fra installasjonen av anyremote http://pastebin.com/ci2z7yHt
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ... i Ubuntu?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det endrer uansett ikke svaret (-:
<Berge> Han spurte om det var mulig at forholdet var slik.
<Berge> Og det er det.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, på N900
<Malin_> med faster application manager
<jo-erlend> Berge, men jeg er sikker på at du også kan finne nokså mange andre forklaringer på at ifconfig ikke lenger viser eth0.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg venter spent.
<Berge> Jeg kan komme på én.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ok. Jeg har ikke peiling på hvordan du bruker den over annet enn bluetooth uansett. Men hvis du installerer ganyremote i Ubuntu, med anyremote2html, så kan du styre via web.
<jo-erlend> Berge, bare én?
<Berge> Ja, egentlig.
<Berge> Pluss tilfeldig-maskinvare-dør, selvsagt.
<Berge> Og den ene gjelder knapt, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> hvilken tenker du på?
<Berge> At udev endrer navnet på interfjes.
<Berge> Sånn basert på MAC-adresse.
<Berge> Men det skjer jo ikke om det ikke har vært andre endringer.
<Berge> Og det antar vi her.
<Berge> Så, hvilke andre tenker du på?
<jo-erlend> vi antar ikke. Du antar.
<Berge> Vel, hvilke andre tenker du på?
<Berge> «Noen kjørte modprobe -r e1000», liksom?
<jo-erlend> Berge, at han har klikket på deaktiver eth0?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Da fosvinner det ikke.
<Berge> Da går det ned.
<jo-erlend> det er sant.
<Berge> Flere forslag? (-:
<jo-erlend> hmm... :)
<jo-erlend> tja.. En kjerneoppgradering har kåla til noe med drivere?
<jo-erlend> ikke så veldig sannsynlig det heller, kanskje. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg ville ha sjekket sånt før jeg byttet hovedkort eller nettverkskort, i hvertfall.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey
<Mogget> man skulle tro at å formatere en harddisk gjennom BIOS skulle være kjappere enn formatere i OS
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg har ikke n900 lenger, så jeg får ikke fulgt. :)
<Mogget> men slik er det vist ikke :P
<Berge> Mogget: Nei, det er mye, mye treigere.
<Berge> Mogget: Den bruker ikke DMA.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, åh? Ikke?
<Mogget> Berge: jeg har ventet nå på at en 1.5 TB disk som jeg formaterte for noen måneder siden på ca 1.5 timer.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, USB-kontakten røk, så jeg sendte den inn til reparasjon til Nokia. Jeg fikk den aldri igjen. Fikk en N8 isteden.
<Mogget> jeg har nå ventet i 30 minutter og den sier 1%
<jo-erlend> Mogget, var det du som hadde problem med treg disk?
<Mogget> jo-erlend: nei
<Berge> Mogget: Hvorfor gjør du dette?
<Berge> Bruk heller shred med én runde om du vil fjerne alt.
<Malin_> formatere en disk skikkelig kan nok ta laang tid det.... :)
<Berge> (Om ikke, bare lag nytt filsystem, som tar et lite minutt.)
<Mogget> Berge: setter opp raid1 og er veldig usikker på dette da det er første gang jeg gjør det
<Mogget> så følger en hp howto
<Berge> Mogget: HP1
<Berge> Ikke gjør det.
<Berge> Bruk mdadm og md.
<Berge> Da blir du mye lykkeligere.
<Mogget> for å formatere eller for å ha raid?
<jo-erlend> for raid.
<Mogget> kjøre raid i software istede for på hardware når jeg har muligheten for dette?
<Mogget> muligheten for hardware raid istede altså
<Berge> Mogget: Ja.
<Berge> Maskinvare-RAID er nesten alltid ræl.
<Berge> Og Linux' md er veldig god.
<Berge> Om du har en veldig dyr RAID-kontroller kan det lønne seg med maskinvare-RAID.
<Berge> Men du får fortsatt en del smerte for å administrere det saklig.
<Berge> SÃ¥ bruk md.
<jo-erlend> du skal ha en temmelig god raidkontroller for at det skal lønne seg å gjøre det i maskinvare.
<Mogget> jeg har den billigste maskinen som hp lager :P
<Berge> Mogget: Fortsatt dyrere enn en ordinær diskkontroller, tipper jeg.
<Mogget> Berge: HP Proliant ML110 g5 :
<Mogget> den kosta med 1800 når jeg bodde i københavn
<Berge> SAS?
<Berge> Men ja, mdadm funker slik: Du RAIDer sammen partisjoner.
<Berge> Så om du vil ha ett RAIDet filsystem, lager du én partisjon på hver disk som går over hele disken, og merker den med partisjonskode fd.
<Mogget> ok, men hvordan blir det når jeg kliner lvm oppå dette igjen da? Jeg føler at dette blir mange lag med abstraksjoner
<Berge> Det går finfint. Det er vanlig.
<jo-erlend> takler grub å boote fra annet enn raid1 nå forresten?
<Berge> grub2 gjør visstnok, men jeg aner ikke hvordan.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, jeg gjør det på desktopen min. Det er kjempefint.
<Berge> Jeg stoler ikke på det før jeg får vite hvordan (-:
<Berge> Mogget: Om du trenger å støvle fra de samme diskene, lag et RAID1 uten LVM og sett /boot på det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, grub2 gjorde ikke det sist jeg prøvde. Det er noen måneder siden, så det kan ha ordnet seg siden det.
<Berge> GRUB2 kan om den får lastet RAID-modul fra… et eller annet sted som er et ext2-filsystem d-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<Mogget> Berge: planen var egentlig å sette raid1 på to stk. 1.5 tb disker, / /boot /etc og /usr på hver sine partisjoner som jeg ikke raider eller noe
<Berge> Mogget: Så, sett at du har partisjoner på sda, sdb og sdc: mdadm -C -n3 -l5 /dev/md0 /dev/sd[abc]1
<Berge> Mogget: det skjønte jeg ikke.
<Berge> Men om du vil ha RAID1: Lag to md-enheter, ett til /boot og resten til LVMet.
<Mogget> beklager sent svar. jeg sitter på et ustabilt nett nå ser det ut til.
<Berge> Ja, utenlandsforbindelsen til nordunet sliter.
<Berge> Sånn for å hofteskyte litt (-:
<Mogget> javell :P
<Mogget> går det ann å sette opp replikasjons servere for git? grunnen til reinstallering nå er phail på mine backuprutiner på git serveren min
<Berge> Ga du opp raID, nå? (-:
<Mogget> Nei nei, jeg driver å installerer OS osv nåp
<Mogget> men raid beskytter mot hardware fail, ikke fail fra meg osv. så tenkte jeg skulle sette opp replikering på mysql databasene
<Berge> Korrekt.
<jo-erlend> veldig lurt.
<Mogget> såså da kan jeg gjøre det på git repoene mine og dersom det er mulig
<Berge> lag heller backup d-:
<Berge> Replikering innfører masse kompleksitet og en zillion feilkilder.
<Mogget> ok, men git er jo ikke flate filer så jeg kan jo ikke bare kopiere filene direkte og lagre de utenfor heller?
<Berge> Var det en nektelse for mye?
<Mogget> den setningen er riktig
<Berge> Da er svaret «korrekt».
<Berge> nå vet jeg ganske lite om git.
<jo-erlend> trodde git var ganske likt bzr på den måten. Med bzr kan du det.
<Berge> Har git en demon i det hele tatt?
<Mogget> Jeg kan bare overfladisk om det, men ja har en ganske god ide om hvor mye plass jeg trenger i repo, så kan hhende jeg lager en partisjon og bare dumper hele partisjonen i en iso eller noe
<Berge> NÃ¥ datt jeg av.
<Mogget> Berge: nei,
<Berge> Joda, det gjorde jeg.
<linuxserver> test
<kaysindre> Ok ubuntu er oppe, hva bør jeg kjøre?
<Mogget> du kan sette opp web daemons osv til å ta seg av applikasjonsinnlogging, men du trenger bare ssh til selve repo
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, lspci og se om du finner nettverkskortet.
<Berge> kaysindre: lspci og lsusb
<Berge> kaysindre: Og demesg
<Berge> dmesg, sågar
<Berge> Mogget: Da kan du replikere flatfiler.
<Berge> Ikke at jeg vet hva applikasjonsinnlogging er.
<Mogget> Berge: apache som kommuniserer med en applikasjon med priv/pub filer. samme som ssh, bare at apache tar seg av innloggingen istede
<linuxserver> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)  Kun denne som er nettverksrelatert ps: jeg er kaysindre
<Berge> Mogget: Ok, det vet jeg ikke noe om i git-sammenheng.
<Berge> linuxserver: Det er trådløskortet.
<Berge> linuxserver: Men post alt det lspci, lsusb og dmesg sier.
<Berge> (I en pastebin, fortrinnsvis.)
<kaysindre> ok
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det er en fordel :)
<kaysindre> Ekstemt mye output på dmesg hvordan får jeg lagret alt?
<kaysindre> eller kopiert over på pastebin altså
<Mogget> spørsmål: Noen her som har prøvd btrfs og hvis ja, er det klart for server bruk?
<jo-erlend> kaysindre, dmesg > dmesg.output, for eksempel.
<Mogget> jeg skal velge mellom reiserfs og btrfs
<kaysindre> smart
<linuxserver> http://pastebin.com/RFbJxWxf
<kaysindre> *Hente kanne kaffe* Skal sette opp serveren på nytt i natt
<Malin_> liker :D
<kaysindre> Deler kun filer hjemme, automatisk torrent nedlasting, mediasenter og airvideoserver. Så det vil nok gå rimelig effektivt
<Kagee> http://icanhazip.com/ << den har jeg lett etter :)
<Mogget> Kagee: bekreft om jeg har misforstått eller ikke. Jeg har en server med intel processorer. Den maskinen booter en amd64 cd og installerer tilsynelatende uten feil
<Mogget> er dette feil eller har jeg misforstått noe nåA?
<Kagee> Many operating systems and products, especially those that introduced x86-64 support prior to Intel's entry into the market, use the term "AMD64" or "amd64" to refer to both AMD64 and Intel 64.
<Kagee> Debian, Ubuntu, and Gentoo refer to both AMD64 and Intel 64 under the architecture name "amd64".
<Kagee> [Wikipedia]
<Mogget> Kagee: da forsto jeg plutselig mye mere. hvor fant du den teksten btw?
<Kagee> Mogget: besvarte det problemet ditt? Bare hold deg langt unna itanium64, så går det bra
<Mogget> jeg har gått igjennom datablader o.l. for e2160 i hele kveld for å se om jeg forsto dette
<Mogget> det forklarte alt sammen for meg :_D
<Mogget> jeg prøvde siden jeg ikke kunne finne en x86_64 versjon av debian så jeg bare prøvde og det fungerte :P
<lnostdal-laptop> i desperasjon forsøkte jeg Gnome 3, men, http://i.imgur.com/8XNqc.jpg
<lnostdal-laptop> ..slik ser vinduene ut
<lnostdal-laptop> (prøvde uten og med lukkede drivere)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, oisann... Det der var ikke pent.
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-04
<SlimG_> Jeg har forsøkt å lage ext4 filsystem på en 9.9 TB dm-crypt partisjon under ubuntu server 12.04 installasjonen, den har stått siden fredag uten å komme videre
<SlimG_> Jeg titter nå i dmesg, og ser at "task mkfs.ext4:21897 blocked for more than 120 seconds"
<SlimG_> før den spytter ut noe hex og call trace
<SlimG_> Noen forslag?
<SlimG_> Det samme skjer for kworker tidligere i dmesg
<SlimG_> Det ser ut som ting går greit i 120 sekunder før første beskjed og call trace spretter opp i dmesg for kworker
<geirha> Prøvd google-søk med meldingene fra dmesg?
<SlimG_> Holder på enda med å kombinere stikkord fra dmesg i google-søk
<SlimG_> For meg ser det ut som problemet oppstår pga. dm-crypt ettersom den og kcrypt blir nevnt endel ganger i call trace
<SlimG_> Jeg forsøkte å kjøre "mkfs.ext4 -v /dev/mapper/c0d0p3_crypt", fremgangen går greit frem til "Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: _", da blir det stille
<geirha> Jeg ville prøvd med ext2 også, bare for å utelukke at det er noe med ext4
<geirha> *at det ikke er
<geirha> eller, nei, første var vel riktig
<SlimG_> Hmm.. jeg forsøker nå uten dm-crypt, og da får den laget ext4 filsystemet og kommer litt på vei i installasjonen, men så går "tar" på tryne med call trace, den snakker om "wait_on_buffer" "schedule" "io_schedule" "sleep_on_buffer" "wait_on_bit" "out_of_line_wait_on"bit", sier dette noe om hva problemet kan være?
<SlimG_> Det er en Proliant server med smartarray adapter, jeg skal forsøke med 11.10 nå tenkte jeg
<geirha> Kan høres ut som kjernen ikke helt takler harddisk-kontrolleren, men jeg har ikke vært borti lignende selv, så det er bare gjetning.
<SlimG_> Gjetning er mer enn jeg har for øyeblikket, så takk geirha
<xt> SlimG_: det kan vera problem med underliggande IO
<xt> sånne blocked-meldingar kan vera litt mystiske, men oftaste er det IO som er "stuck"
<xt> men kan jo vera stuck mange stader på vegen, filsystemet, devicemapperen, kontrolleren..
<SlimG_> 11.10 går på tryne óg med kombinasjonen dm-crypt og ext4 :P
 * SlimG_ prøver videre
<xt> SlimG_: òg.
<xt> om ein ikkje greier å bruke aksentar rett bør ein la vere :)
<malin> huayra: har du installert det spamfilteret på ubuntu.no ? Det kommer visst nemlig enda inn spam der
 * SlimG_ leser seg opp på diakritiske tegn
 * RoyK er over Norge et sted på vei til Svalbard
<malin> RoyK: har du flightnummeret? så kan jeg se etter deg på flightradar24
<RoyK> sk4414
<RoyK> malin: fant du det?
<SlimG_> Det ser ut til at du har havnet i Sverige RoyK :) -> http://www.flightradar24.com/SAS4414
<RoyK> ser man det :)
<huayra> malin, nei trenger tilgang til serveren
<SlimG_> huayra: det kan du få om jeg får offentlig nøkkel av deg
<huayra> SlimG, har du vært borte i http://drupal.org/project/mollom
<huayra> ?
<huayra> SSH?
<SlimG_> jupp
<huayra> bruk den på LP: https://launchpad.net/~huayra
<geirha> Er det trådløsnett på fly nå?
<huayra> ideen er å det å få satt det opp så vi slipper spammere (molom funker fint)
<huayra> s / molom / mollom
<superos> Eit anna probem er at det er 5-10 nye spambrukarar kvar dag.
<malin> huayra: oki, men da ser det ut som du kan få av SlimG_
<huayra> malin, er på serveren :)
<malin> RoyK: jeg sjekket ikke, skal ta en titt nå :)
<superos> 10 nye spammarar siste døgn er registrert i forumet.
<huayra> SlimG, har vi drush?
<malin> RoyK: ja, nå fant jeg det. ikke så lenge siden du passerte øst for værnes
<malin> nå er du nordøst for steinkjer
<malin> faktisk er du akkurat nå inne i sverige
<malin> huayra: nice :)
<malin> huayra: har du mulighet til å teste det andre temaet også?
<huayra> malin, en ting av gangen :)
<SlimG_> huayra: Vi har ikke noe ekstraordinært installert utenom drupal 6, det ligger noen få moduler innlagt for ubuntu
<malin> huayra: ja ;)
<SlimG_> jeg la inn noe antispam for en tid tilbake, men husker ikke hvilke tiltak det var, skal titte i loggen når jeg kommer hjem
<huayra> SlimG, ok. Brukes denne drupal til noe annet enn ubuntu.no?
<SlimG_> nei, kun ubuntu.no
<huayra> Er det ern og samme drupal (tenker på om modulen skal gå under /default eller /all)
<SlimG_> Jeg har brukt /all til nå
<SlimG_> server er installert og sshd installert, på tide å komme meg ut av dette bråkete vifterommet og tilbake til kontoret
<huayra> SlimG, gjør det. Jeg setter opp Mollom nå og sender deg en status epost
<SlimG_> Den er grei
<malin> like før RoyK kommer inn i norge igjen og passerer over narvik om en 10-15 minutter skulle jeg tro, litt øst for
<malin> eller tja, rett over faktisk
<RoyK> http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Svalbard/Ny-%C3%85lesund/ <-- sol, sommer og godt skiføre :D
<malin> ah, herlig da. sommer og sol og bare 2 grader :p
<malin> ah, det flyet går jo til longeyerbyen fra tromsø
<malin> long year
<malin> hm.. ikke tenkt over før
<malin> er det overskya?
<malin> der du er nå
<huayra> malin, hvilken addresse bruker vi får ubuntu.no relaterte saker?
<huayra> Trenger å registrere hos mollom
<malin> huayra: det veit jeg ikke
<malin> har jeg ikke fått noe info om
<huayra> mmm
<huayra> 1. vi må registrere en konto hos mollom
<huayra> 2. vi må kjøre update.php og se om modulen dukker opp (det gjør den ikke nå)
<malin> hm.. og hvordan går vi frem for å registrere konto hos mollom?
<malin> vi trenger en e-post-adresse?
<huayra> vi trenger en ubuntu-no epost som vi kan bruke og som er i hendene til kontaktpersonen+admingruppa
<malin> skjønner.
<malin> hvordan lager vi en slik e-post?
<huayra> en gmail konto burde gjøre sussen
<huayra> men dette må diskuteres med slimg, antar jeg
<huayra> uansett er det kun ham som får gjort steg 2
<malin> ja, vi tar det med slimG
<malin> oki, men da er det vel en oppgave for han
<malin> også får vi steppe til der det trengs
<RoyK> ser ut som om flightradar24 ikke følger flyet videre fra tromsø
<malin> ah, snålt
<malin> så du forsvant fra radaren i sted, så da var du vel i tromsø, men sært vi ikke får se opp til Svalbard
<RoyK> malin: det var sol i tromsø
<malin> herlig da :) her og er det sol, men også overskya
<malin> bare i trondheim det kan være overskya, sol og regn på en gang
<malin> men regner ikke nå da
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-05
<malin> stor oppdatering til 12.04. Er det versjon 12.04.1 ?!
<malin> ah, nei, ikke før i august det
<huayra> malin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<huayra> planen frem til 2014
<malin> huayra: oki, takk :)
<Ormie> No
<sharkjaw> tidligere har jeg kjørt en defalut install av ubuntu server så har jeg kjørt en apt-get dist-upgrade
<sharkjaw> fra før har jeg kjørt 'dpkg --get-selections > 0.install.pack' rett install på en annen box. Så installert alt jeg skal ha for så å kjøre en 'dpkg --get-selections | diff - 0.install.pack | grep \< | cut -c3- > package.txt'
<sharkjaw> altså en fil som bare inneholder det endringene som er gjort siden defalut install
<sharkjaw> så kjører jeg 'dpkg --set-selections < package.txt' på en annen nyinstallert box
<sharkjaw> Dette har under 10.04 server funka helt fint, men når jeg nå prøver det under 12.04 får jeg opp mange pakker som vil installeres som ikke står nevnt i package.txt, og de fleste heter no noe med ":i386" (altså pakker for et 32-bit system og ikke 64-bit slik jeg har
<sharkjaw> de fleste av de pakkene som faktsik står i package.txt blir eller ikke installert. Noen som har noe forslag til hva som skjer
<RoyK> sharkjaw: noe sånt som dette, burde gi deg ei ganske grei liste du kan fôre inn i apt-get install: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ { print $2 }'| grep -v linux-image
<RoyK> sikkert endel ting du må fjerne manuelt, men ikke noe du vil ta skade av ;)
<sharkjaw> RoyK: jeg gikk rundt problemet.
<RoyK> k
<geirha> ingen vits å bruke grep når du allerede bruker awk
<geirha> awk '/^ii/ && !/linux-image/ { print $2}'
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-06
<RoyK> geirha: bah :)
 * RoyK har ikke blitt skikkelig lærd/nerd på awk
<geirha> /topic #awk ;)
<xt> For eit åk!
<prooz> awk og sed er fine
<RoyK> joda, og perl ;)
<IvarB> bø
<geirha> i
<IvarB> trenger en app for å ta opp lyd, har fått ansvaret med å ta notater under et møte
<IvarB> forslag?
<geirha> kjøp en diktafon :P
<IvarB> møtet er i morgen, så... det har jeg ikke tid til ;)
<IvarB> dessuten så er de ganske dyre
<geirha> arecord kanskje
<geirha> Eventuelt en av disse  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audio/ApplicationIntroductions
<geirha> audacity er vel av den mer fancy typen
<IvarB> prøver audacity jeg :)
<RoyK> audacity funker :D
<RoyK> litt mindre sjanse for båndsalat også, sammenlikna med diktafonen
<geirha> tja, finnes vel diktafoner uten bånd nå til dags vel?
<Atluxity> anbefaler ekstern mikrofon
<RoyK> geirha: mhm - mobiltelefon ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-07
<RoyK>  
<FreiXenet> Heihei! ;)
<FreiXenet> Noen her som kan hjelpe meg med å få startet et program i ubuntu 11.10 hver gang jeg tar omstart/starter maskina?
<FreiXenet> kommandoen jeg prøver å få kjørt fungerer i terminal vindu, det fungerte før i ubuntu server 8.04 med å legge til en kommando i /etc/rc.local
<FreiXenet> kommando i terminal vindu er "sudo dtach -n /tmp/rtorrent.dtach rtorrent"
<FreiXenet> men i rc.local brukte jeg følgende "start-stop-daemon --start --chuid xbmc --name rtorrent --exec /usr/bin/dtach -- -n /tmp/rtorrent.dtach /usr/bin/rtorrent "
<FreiXenet> Prøver igjen i morgen, alle har vel lagt seg her hehe :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-08
<em> hej
<em> is anyone awake here?
<citoyen> em: am now
<xt> Chris Mason (btrfs-dude) slutta i Orcale og begynte i Fusion-IO
<xt> kanskje det blir bra for oss.
<malin> em: I don't know if everybody is awake
 * RoyK is
<RoyK> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kagee> Can noen anbefale et halvautomatisk verktøy for å beskjære noen hundre bilder?
<Kagee> Har masse bilder der jeg skulle ha fjernet en semi-hvit kant. Hadde vært fint om verktøyet kunne gitt meg et forslag, så kunne jeg sagt ja eller modifisert forslaget.
<malin> hm.. eneste jeg kommer på er gimp, men det er jo ikke noe halvautomatisk verktøy tror jeg
<si-m1> imagemagick kan sikkert gjøre det på et vis
<si-m1> evt. så kan du bruke et for å finne hvor hvit kant stopper og så croppe med imagemagick etterpå
<RoyK> Kagee: automtisert?
<Kagee> nei, halvautomatisk ?
<RoyK> man mogrify :)
<geirha> hvis den hvite kanten er like stor på alle bildene, vil det være enkelt med imagemagick
<Kagee> nei, den er variabel
<geirha> for f in ./*.jpg; do shotwell "$f"; done  og så bruke Ctrl+O for å få opp beskjæringsverktøyet, og ctrl+s ctrl+q for å gå til neste...?
<Kagee> hmmmmm
<Kagee> det høres brukbart ut
<RoyK> Kagee: http://superuser.com/questions/216177/command-line-to-automatically-crop-an-image
<RoyK> Kagee: så convert -trim
<dagerik> Musen min er blitt til en konstant dobbeltpil der en peker til venstre gi den andre til høyre uansett hva jeg hover over. Klikker jeg med musen skjer det ingenting. Hvordan fikse dette? (lxde)
<RoyK> restarte X+
<RoyK> ?
<geirha> Jeg skjønner ikke forklaringen
<dagerik> Jeg gjorde prosessen kort og logget ut og inn
<RoyK> hm... har en server (VM) her som funker som login-og-kjøre-irc-og-sånt-server, og malin her fikk plutselig avmontert det krypterte hjemmeområdet sitt. Det har skjedd før også, og retta det med å "killall -u malin" og hun logga inn gjen, men fant ikke noen måte å få retta det ellers. noen som har sett noe sånt før? jeg har ikke sett det skje med min bruker på samme server (også kryptert $HOME)
<malin> what?! prøvde du å drepe meg?! :p
<RoyK> :D
<malin> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-10
<Huffameg> god morgon! eg har allereie freista å fikse det med hjelp herfrå, men utan hell, så no er det på ein gong til: etter at eg oppdaterte til ubuntu precise (sjølvsagt altfor tidleg) så får eg ikkje i gang det trådlause nettverket. det har rett og slett berre blitt borte. eg har sett fleire plassar på nett at folk har problem med trådlause og precise, men ikkje at det rett og slett ikkje dukkar opp. eg hadde ikkje ei rein installering, men ei oppdate
<Huffameg> ring, og det ser ut til at det er det einaste som ikkje funkar. er det nokon som kan bistå?
<geirha> Huffameg: Vel, første som bør gjøres er å finne ut hvilket trådløskort du faktisk har
<Huffameg> geirha: ok.. eg må diverre leiast litt gjennom desse tinga, då. ;)
<geirha> lspci | grep -i -e ethernet -e network
<geirha> hm. eller sudo lshw -class network
<Huffameg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033428/
<geirha> ok, bcm4313
<geirha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94021/how-do-i-get-the-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-working-on-an-asus-1015px
<geirha> Første svaret ser lovende ut. Svarteliste driverne som ikke fungerer slik at driveren som fungerer blir lastet.
<Huffameg> ok. eg freistar
<Huffameg> geirha: hmm.. det kjem ikkje opp noko i alle fall
<Huffameg> og det er litt vanskeleg å sjå kva for nokre av dei andre svara som kjem under som er relevante for meg.
<geirha> Hm. Hva gjorde du da?
<geirha> La til blacklist-linjene i blacklist.conf og restarta?
<geirha> lsmod | grep -e 80211 -e wl
<geirha> la oss ta med modulene som nevnes i neste svar også: lsmod | grep -e 80211 -e wl -e bcma -e brcm
 * RoyK visste ikke om grep -e xx -e yy og har bare brukt grep -e 'xx|yy' etc
<Huffameg> geirha:
<Huffameg> mac80211              436455  1 b43
<Huffameg> cfg80211              178679  2 b43,mac80211
<Huffameg> mac80211              436455  1 b43
<Huffameg> cfg80211              178679  2 b43,mac80211
<Huffameg> bcma                   25651  1 b43
<geirha> hm. bcma nevnes under det andre svaret.
<geirha> La os prøve å fjerne de modulene, og så laste inn en spesifikk modul
<Huffameg> ok?
<geirha> sudo modprobe -r b43 mac80211 cfg80211 bcma
<geirha> sudo modprobe brcm80211
<Huffameg> FATAL: Module brcm80211 not found.
<geirha> ok, men den lsmod|grep-kommandoen fra tidligere gir nå ingen utdata?
<Huffameg> riktig
<geirha> Har du prøvd å installere proprietære drivere for trådløskortet forresten?
<geirha> Lister denne noen drivere for broadcom-kortet? sudo jockey-text --list
<RoyK> finnes det noen HCL eller noe for anbefalte laptopper for ubuntu?
<Huffameg> geirha: kmod:wl - Broadcom STA trådlausdrivar (Godseigd, Deaktivert, Ikkje i bruk) [auto-install]
<geirha> RoyK: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/oem/
<geirha> Godseigd, herlig
<Huffameg> hehe.. kva er det på engelsk?
<RoyK> geirha: betyr det at det er safe å kjøpe enhver modell av de merkene?
<geirha> Huffameg: På bokmål er det "Merkebeskyttet"
<Huffameg> hahaha
<RoyK> :D
<Huffameg> tippar nynorsk-omsetjarane er nokre svært joviale folk
<geirha> RoyK: Det vil jeg ikke tørre å påstå, men vil tro de har i alle fall noen modeller som fungerer veldig bra med Ubuntu.
<geirha> Huffameg: Jeg ville prøvd den Broadcom STA-driveren.
<Huffameg> geirha: ok?
<geirha> Men hvis du la til de blacklist-linjene i stad, så er det bl.a. den driveren den svartelister, så fjern de linjene igjen.
<geirha> Trenger ikke starte maskinen på nytt
<geirha> Når du har gjort det, kjør sudo jockey-text -e kmod:wl
<geirha> Eller gjør det via GUI; Systeminnstillinger -> Tilleggsdrivere
<geirha> jockey-text er kommandolinjeversjonen av Tillegsdrivere.
<geirha> og systeminnstillinger finner du under tannhjulet helt øverst til høyre
<Huffameg> Beklager, installering av driveren feilet.
<Huffameg> Se loggfil for detaljer: /var/log/jockey.log
<Huffameg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033497/
<geirha> Hum. Det er jo ingen indikasjon på hvorfor den feilet der :/
<Huffameg> hehe.. eg elskar når operativsystemet berre trekk på skuldra
<Huffameg> men eg gjorde ikkje om det eg la til i /etc/rc.local
<Huffameg> skal eg gjere det?
<geirha> en modprobe-kommando? ja likså greit å fjerne den, men den skal ikke ha hatt noen innvirkning her
<geirha> den lsmod|grep-kommandoen fra tidligere, lister den noe nå?
<Huffameg> lib80211_crypt_tkip    17275  0
<Huffameg> wl                   2646601  0
<Huffameg> lib80211               14040  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<Huffameg> oi.. vent..
<Huffameg> no dukkar trådlaust opp som alternativ her
<Huffameg> sjølv installeringa feila..
<Huffameg> hm..
<Huffameg> no forstår eg ikkje
<Huffameg> skittbanditt.. no funkar det
<Huffameg> :D
<Huffameg> takk for hjelpa! :)
<geirha> "Ubuntu works in mysterious ways"
<geirha> rare greier, men sjekk at det "overlever" en omstart da.
<Huffameg> ok.
<Huffameg> geirha: nei, det gjorde det ikkje..
<Huffameg> hehe
<Huffameg> men vi er jo openbert inne på noko
<Huffameg> det siste eg gjorde var å fjerne ein modprobe-kommando.. skal eg leggje den til att?
<geirha> nei, jeg tror vi må svarteliste noe. La oss se hvilke moduler den lastet inn
<geirha> lsmod | grep -e 80211 -e wl -e bcma -e brcm
<geirha> Kanskje det var det som feilet; at den ikke klarte å svarteliste av en eller annen grunn.
<Huffameg> wl                   2646601  0
<Huffameg> lib80211               14040  1 wl
<Huffameg> mac80211              436455  1 b43
<Huffameg> cfg80211              178679  2 b43,mac80211
<Huffameg> bcma                   25651  1 b43
<geirha> Aha, ser ut til at b43 har kontrollen
<Huffameg> jævla b43
<Huffameg> korleis svartelistar eg den?
<geirha> sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf <<< "blacklist b43"
<geirha> vet ikke om mac80211, cfg80211 og bcma også må svartelistes eller ei, men jeg tror b43 skal holde
<geirha> Hvis det ikke holder er det bare å legge til flere slike blacklist-linjer. En for hver modul.
<Huffameg> det skjer ikkje noko når eg køyrer kommandoen
<Huffameg> eller.. den arbeider med ein prossess, men det skjer ikkje noko
<geirha> På slutten av http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033497/  står det at den prøver å svarteliste b43
<Huffameg> eg kan leggje det inn der eg svartelista ting i stad?
<geirha> den sudo tee-kommandoen legger til ei linje i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf
<geirha> du kan godt redigere den med gedit eller lignende i stedet
<Huffameg> men eg la det til i blacklist.conf i stad, ikkje blasklist-local.conf
<Huffameg> er det ein skilnad?
<geirha> Nei, begge bør fungere
<Huffameg> hm.. det skjer ikkje noko..
<Huffameg> men.. kanskje eg skal starte om?
<geirha> Det er mest for å skille ut ting en selv har endret på. blacklist.conf følger med systemet. blacklist-local.conf er en fil du kan lage selv, som har samme effekt som blacklist.conf
<Huffameg> ok
<geirha> Ja, det vil ikke ha en umiddelbar effekt. Den vil lese disse filene under oppstart for å finne ut hvilke moduler som skal lastes inn og hvilke som ikke skal lastes inn.
<Huffameg> ok.. rebootthen..
<Huffameg> geirha: ikkje noko trådlaust enno
<geirha> lsmod | grep -e 80211 -e wl -e bcma -e brcm -e b43
<Huffameg> wl                   2646601  0
<Huffameg> lib80211               14040  1 wl
<Huffameg> mac80211              436455  0
<Huffameg> cfg80211              178679  1 mac80211
<Huffameg> bcma                   25651  0
<geirha> ok, den fortsatte å laste de andre modulene der :/
<geirha> legg til blacklist-linjer for de siste tre der
<Huffameg> geirha: altså:
<Huffameg> blacklist b43
<Huffameg> blacklist mac80211
<Huffameg> blacklist cfg80211
<Huffameg> blacklist bcma
<Huffameg> ?
<geirha> ja
<geirha> lurer på hvorfor jockey ikke klarte å legge til de linjene selv...
<Huffameg> ok.. då er det omstart igjen
<Huffameg> geirha: ikkje noko hell no heller..
<Huffameg> men kan det vere fordi eg fjerna modprobe-kommandoen?
<geirha> Nei, vi vet jo at wl-modulen fungerer. modprobe kommandoen lastet en annen modul.
<Huffameg> ok.
<geirha> hvilke moduler er lastet inn nå?
<Huffameg> wl                   2646601  0
<Huffameg> lib80211               14040  1 wl
<Huffameg> mac80211              436455  0
<Huffameg> cfg80211              178679  1 mac80211
<Huffameg> bcma                   25651  0
<geirha> hum. Vi svartelistet jo de
<Huffameg> hmmm
<geirha> grep -rw -e bcma -e mac80211 -e cfg80211 /etc 2>/dev/null
<Huffameg> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf~:blacklist mac80211
<Huffameg> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf~:blacklist cfg80211
<Huffameg> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf:blacklist bcma
<Huffameg> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf:blacklist mac80211
<Huffameg> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf:blacklist cfg80211
<Huffameg> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf:blacklist bcma
<geirha> Hm. Ingenting som spesifikt laster dem inn
<Huffameg> men vi fekk dei jo bort i stad
<geirha> ja vi kan fjerne dem manuelt med   sudo modprobe -r bcma mac80211 cfg80211
<geirha> Men de burde jo ikke ha blitt lastet inn i første omgang, ettersom vi har svartelistet dem
<Huffameg> kva gjer eg no?
<geirha> da det fungerte var enda en modul lastet inn; lib80211_crypt_tkip
<Huffameg> mmh?
<geirha> La oss se om det fungerer hvis vi bare laster inn den. sudo modprobe lib80211_crypt_tkip
<Huffameg> ok..
<Huffameg> skal det kome opp med ein gong?
<geirha> sudo iwlist scan
<geirha> Hvis det fungerer skal den liste opp mye informasjon om trådløsnettene i nærheten
<Huffameg> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Huffameg> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<geirha> Hm.
<Huffameg> hehe
<geirha> Det er noe magi her jeg ikke kan
<Huffameg> hmm
<Huffameg> men vi kan freiste å gå opp dei skritta vi gjorde til å byrje med.
<Huffameg> *noko* fekk det jo til å funke
<RoyK> hva slags maskin var dette?
<Huffameg> mi maskin?
<geirha> Huffameg: Tannhjul -> Systeminnstillinger -> Tilleggsdrivere, prøv å skru på broadcom-driveren igjen
<Huffameg> geirha: ja, det har eg gjort parallelt her heile vegen
<Huffameg> og får same feilmelding
<RoyK> Huffameg: ja
<Huffameg> RoyK: tja.. utover at det er ein toshiba er eg ikkje sikker på kva det er
<RoyK> hm... kanskje vurdere ARM til neste laptop? :)
<Huffameg> arm?
<RoyK> i stedet for x86/x64
<RoyK> Huffameg: du veit sånne prosessorer som nettbrett og mobiltelefoner pleier å bruke...
<Huffameg> hm..
<Huffameg> her er eg heilt grøn
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> ARM er en annen arktitektur enn den "vanlige" dvs Intel/AMD x86/x64
<Huffameg> geirha: er du heilt blank?
<Huffameg> dette køyrer no:
<Huffameg> lib80211_crypt_tkip    17275  0
<Huffameg> wl                   2646601  0
<Huffameg> lib80211               14040  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<Huffameg> men eg har ikkje noko trådlaust
<RoyK> stort sett alt av nettbrett og mobiltelefoner, iPhone og iPad og iPod og egentlig nesten alt annet også, bruker ARM, cpu-er utvikla med utgangspunkt i lavt strømforbruk, noe som er kjekt i disse tider :)
<geirha> Ja, jeg er blank for øyeblikket. Skjønner ikke hvorfor du ikke har trådløs nå. :/
<Huffameg> burde vi ha svartelista alle fire?
<Huffameg> det blei jo bra nett når eg fjerna alt frå lista
<Huffameg> såg det i det minste ut som for meg
<geirha> Da det fungerte, fjerna vi alle modulene for broadcom-kort og installerte den godseigde driveren
<Huffameg> men vi fekk jo feilmelding?
<geirha> Og den så ut til å klare å kompilere driveren og legge den til i kjernen, men feilet på noe og vil ikke si hva
<Huffameg> :/
<Huffameg> det er ganske kjipt.. eg treng verkeleg trådlaust nett
<Huffameg> brb
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-03
 * Mathias setter opp ordentlige SSL-sertifikat :)
<Mathias> faen da
<Mathias> der tok lightdm med seg hele maskinen
<Malinux> kom en N9 i posten
<Malinux> og ikke får jeg N900-en min tilbake
<Malinux> men aner ikke hvordan jeg får inn simkortet :p
<Mathias> magi
<RoyK> Malinux: ?!?
<geirha> Fort gjort å glemme et par nuller
<lolgnu> Malinux: Vil du ha en N9 da?
<lolgnu> Malinux: be om N950
<lolgnu> Det er jo en elendig avtale å få en telefon til 2000 i erstatning for en telefon for 5000
<RoyK> lolgnu: de prøver seg vel
<lolgnu> Jeg ville hevet kjøpet, tatt pengene, og så eventuelt kjøpt en N9 og så spist en fin middag for resten
<RoyK> lolgnu: tiltredes
<lolgnu> Eventuelt kjøpt to N9, en for fylla og en for edru
<lolgnu> Og da har du fortsatt råd til en fet middag for to
<Malinux> lolgnu: det kunne jeg jo....
<Malinux> koster ikke N9 mer enn 2000?
<Malinux> lolgnu: for 2 faktisk
<lolgnu> http://www.proshop.no/Mobiltelefon/Nokia-N9-Black-64GB-2292913.html?utm_source=tekno&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite
<Malinux> hm, jeg orker ikke å krangle med de folka for å få en N950, selv om jeg egentlig burde fått en N950
<lolgnu> Det er vel ganske umulig å få en N950
<Malinux> på en annen side, så er det en eller annen som har en N900 jeg kan kjøpe relativt billig også...
<lolgnu> Men du får liksom 1000 kroner timen på å krangle om å heve kjøpet
<Malinux> ja, det er nok umulig
<Mathias> Malinux: dra med deg norges lover ;P
<Mathias> helt printet på A2-ark
<Mathias> helst*
<Malinux> :p
<Malinux> har hørt om noen som røyka hasj med narkotikaloven
<RoyK> hehe
<lolgnu> Meego er jo ikke i nærheten det samme som Maemo. Har N9 tastatur?
<Malinux> nei, N9 blir en N950 uten tastatur
<Malinux> det er vel hovedforskjellen
<RoyK> Malinux: du forholder deg til moobi uansett hva nokia prøver seg på
<Malinux> så det er jo litt jall
<Malinux> RoyK: det er sant
<RoyK> Malinux: så henvend deg til moobi og si du vil heve kjøpet. jeg har en n900 snart
<Malinux> jeg kan evt. sende en e-post til moobi, slik de sa og si at jeg er misfornøyd med telefonen jeg har fått
<Malinux> jeg kan jo linke til mobiler jeg kan være fornøyd med.
<Malinux> spørsmålet er om jeg orker å fikle masse med dette, når alt jeg trenger er masse ro og ikke stress
<lolgnu> Nokia kan jo kanskje kunne oppdrive en N950
<Malinux> kanskje...
<lolgnu> Mobi har ikke sjangs
<Malinux> om Nokia kan det, så hadde det vært helt rått
<RoyK> uansett skal du ikke godta en billigtelefon som erstatning for n900
<lolgnu> jeg klarte ikke å lure nokia til at jeg var developer for å få en gratis N950
<RoyK> uansett hvor mye nyere den er
<Malinux> oki, så N9 er en mye billigere telefon enn N9 ? jeg husker ikke hva N9 kosta jeg
<RoyK> 2000
<Malinux> aner ikke hvilken versjon av N9 jeg har her en gang :S
<Malinux> uten abo?
<lolgnu> Det var jo en sak om fjernsyn i FTU
<RoyK> n9000 cirka 5000
<lolgnu> Malinux: ja, for 64gb versjonen
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> så 2000 for 64GB-versjonen?! jøss
<lolgnu> Der ville butikken gi forbrukeren et nytt nyere fjernsyn, mens forbrukeren ville heve. Forbrukeren vant, FTU mente prisfallet måtte tilkomme kjøper.
<lolgnu> Nå fikk jeg nesten lyst på en N9...
<Malinux> kjøpe N9? :p
<Malinux> tihi, jeg har en her og tja, det er ganske kult å ha en her, men hvor er det jævla tastaturet :s
<RoyK> Malinux: hvor har du tlfabo?
<RoyK> Fra http://www.nordlys.no/nyheter/article6689026.ece "Den ene bilen ble sendt til legevakta for sjekk." - lurer på hvordan mottaket på legevakta reagerte :)
<Mathias> mekanikere på legevakta as
<Mathias> hihi, http://open.spotify.com/track/0pDin4AXY7QGnrDt2afrkX
 * RoyK ler seg fillete - Tyrkisk statsminister mener det er internett/sosiale medier som er årsaken til bråket i landet for tida http://www.dagbladet.no/2013/06/03/nyheter/istanbul/diktator/opptoyer/demonstrasjon/27488910/
<RoyK> - For meg, er sosiale medier samfunnets største trussel, sier han videre
<lolgnu> Sosiale medier gjør det jo langt enklere å organisere opptøyer. Ref sverige og england
<Mathias> samme gjelder IRC
<Mathias> SMS
<RoyK> ja, det er jo sant, men *problemet* er jo ikke sosiale nettverk...
<Mathias> sikkert masse annet óg
<lolgnu> Nei, folk med jobb og hus springer ikke rundt på gaten og brenner biler
<RoyK> vi er jo storbrukere av sosiale nettverk her oppe på knausen også, men har ikke så mye opprør her...
<lolgnu> Ikke så mange fattige her da
<RoyK> nei - og lav arbeidsledighet - og godt med sosiale goder
<lolgnu> Jeg tror alle som vil ha jobb i Norge, og er villig til å ta hvilken som helst jobb og er villig til å flytte får jobb
<lolgnu> Om bare min javaprogramerende kjæreste kunne jobbe her så kunne jeg blitt hjemmeværende husfar :P
<RoyK> tja - det er folk som er syke, fysisk eller psykisk, som ikke klarer å jobbe...
<RoyK> og som ikke blir noe særlig friskere om de får høre jevnlig at de bare bør skjerpe seg :/
<lolgnu> Alle kan ikke jobbe, men det er da ingen poeng i å ha en jobb hvis du ikke klarer å utføre den
 * Mathias er faktisk ikke så fæl på feilhilight som RoyK :P
<Mathias> har en KennethB og en KennethD på samme kanal :p
<pineappler1> Hei
<pineappler1> Kan man ringe fritt i norden med telenors abonnement nå?
<pineappler1> Det er jo en tjeneste de har, men "må bestilles/aktiveres"
<pineappler1> heh
<RoyK> telenor er vel heller ikke det beste
<RoyK> har vel ikke vært det på noen år heller
<pineappler1> RoyK: For meg er det veldig gunstig å ha det :P
<pineappler1> RoyK: Du vet, mormi er skeptisk til noe nytt, så får nøye meg med at hun betaler et komplett M abonnement for meg :)
<RoyK> er jo noen teleselskaper som kommer med det som standard
<Mathias> natta
<RoyK> heime att...
<RoyK> ser ut som om crashplan har en litt stygg minnelekkasje - om jeg starter den uten å starte klienten, eter den minne til den dauer
<lolgnu> Høres ut som firefox
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - ja, men firefox er jo grei å starte opp igjen, men når du ikke får lagt tilbake noen terabyte med skrot fra cp, så er det litt verre
 * RoyK har en dau enterprise-disk fra WD og en dau intel 520 SSD som skal tilbake med bud i morra
<RoyK> dvs ingen av dem er egentlig daue, men wd-disken sutrer over dårlige sektorer i SMART, mens linux sutrer over over dårlige sektorer på ssd-en
<RoyK> litt dårlig karma her på raidsiden
<RoyK> men null pending sectors på den nye diskene, så jeg får bare håpe
<RoyK> så - kanskje friskt raid i morra :P
<pineappler1> RoyK: Dårlig ssd der også? Har du rutine med to ssd'er - den ene i posten, den andre i bruk? :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: setter nok opp et speil med snurredisk og ssd nsart
<RoyK> snart
<RoyK> snurredisker funker bedre, selv om de er treigere
<RoyK> noe type --write-mostly
<pineappler1> aha ok:)
<RoyK> og enhancio med write-back er nok historie
<RoyK> var vel det som fikk ting til å gå til helvete
<RoyK> så, legger til ny hitachi-disk i raidet nå, og sender en wd-disk tilbake i morra sammen med en ssd
<RoyK> så er det bare å håpe på at crashplan oppfører seg
<pineappler1> ok - ja
<RoyK> du kan være så mye lagringsguru som du bare vil, men disker og raid tryner
<pineappler1> :-/
<RoyK> bare noterer det på egen regning
<RoyK> jeg kan litt om datalagring, og hadde ikke forventa det her
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-04
<Mathias> bør jeg vurdere å lukke noen vinduer i irssi? :P
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje jeg kan kjøre pfsense i en vm, gi den direkte tilgang på eth0 og eth1 mens den lager et interface for maskinen min :o
<RoyK> Mathias: pfsense kjører nok best på egen maskinvare...
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> mrn
 * RoyK plukka nettopp opp en ny Seagate Constellation ES 2TB i retur fra en WD-disk som nylig gikk føyken
<RoyK> vurderer nesten å bare kjøpe enterprise-disker heretter
 * Mathias unngår seagate som pesten :P
<RoyK> Mathias: eh - det er *veldig* lite forskjell på de forskjellige merkene ;)
<RoyK> noen serier er dårlige, men det skjer hos alle produsenter
<RoyK>  
 * Malinux har hatt en del seagatedisker opp igjennom
<Malinux> kanskje jeg kan gå med på at Nokia sender meg en fm-transmitter + et bluetooth-tastatur om de ikke kan gi meg en N950 i stedet :p
<RoyK> Malinux: bedre å heve kjøpet og heller kjøpe noe fra ebay :P
<Malinux> ja, men N9 er bedre enn N900 på noen måter også. Bedre skjerm blant annet
<Malinux> men ja, man har da ebay for en grunn
<RoyK> Malinux: det er jo en nyere telefon, men uansett - den koster under halvparten av den du hadde
<RoyK> Malinux: så hev heller kjøpet og kjøp deg en ny telefon
<RoyK> så får du full garanti videre på den også
<Malinux> ja, det er nok det lureste
<Malinux> ser for meg at man en eller annen gang kan kombinere nettbrett og telefon slik at skjermen også kan gjøres større og mindre igjen altså fysisk
<Malinux> er det bare jeg som ikke får denne til å virke? http://www.vegvesen.no/Kjoretoy/Eie+og+vedlikeholde/Periodisk+kjoretoykontroll/Kontrollfrist
<RoyK> asmsung galaxy note? :)
<RoyK> Malinux: hvilket nummer?
<Malinux> det skjer uansett hvilket jeg prøver som er riktig, så står det bare at du må skrive inn enten med 1 bokstav og 4 siffer, eller 2 bokstaver og 5 siffer
<Malinux> prøv f.eks. DE18025 er en mazda 323 som foreldrene mine hadde før i tida
<RoyK> får ikke opp på noen nummer jeg prøver...
<IvarB> http://www.artige.no/bilde/54769
<IvarB> lol
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, så da funker det ikke hos deg heller?
<RoyK> Malinux: nei - bare tull - skulle nesten tro det var statlig ;)
<RoyK> send mail og klag
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det er statlig, så det er en tjeneste jeg har betalt for, så jeg får vel klage da
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> sar
<RoyK> ops
<RoyK> jeg *hater* skybackupløsninger uten linux-klient
<RoyK> type jotta eller backblaze eller noe
<malin-> oi, jeg har detti ut :S
<malin-> shit
<malin-> netsplit :S
<RoyK> malin-: du får konfe opp weechat med riktig nick ;)
<malin-> ja...
<Malinux> håper det ble lagra
<geirha> /save
<Malinux> gjorde det, så håper det betyr at det faktisk ble lagret :)
 * RoyK er hos en kompis som hjelper til med nysykkelen
<Malinux> kult :)
 * Malinux vinker
<Malinux> Sykkelreperatør Redor Felgen? :)
<RoyK> tja - han heter Simen og er doktor i idrettsmedisin, men har bygd seg noen sykler og hjelper til helt gratis :)
<Malinux> ja, tror du har nevnt det før, men husket ikke at det var samme som drev med sykler i ny og ne
<RoyK> veldig greit å få litt eksperthjelp med de tinga her
<RoyK> hadde klart å sette på kassetten bak feil og greier
<RoyK> og så er det noe kødd med kabelføringa, girvaiere gjennom ramma osv
<IvarB> RoyK: jeg må ha 44-559 slanger til 44-559 dekk?
<IvarB> eller kan jeg bruke 50-559?
<RoyK^> IvarB: 44-559 er 26 x 1.60, 50-559 er 26 x 1.90, 44-559 blir kanskje for tynne
<RoyK^> dvs, kan sikkert gå om du pumper godt, men du sliter jo mer slangen
<RoyK^> hva slags dekk?
<IvarB> omvendt
<IvarB> 44-559 dekk, med 50-559 slange
<RoyK^> tror slangen blir litt for stor
<IvarB> ok
 * RoyK^ har nettopp bytta slange :P
<IvarB> skal ha nye mer asfalt-vennlige dekk på sykkelen
<RoyK^> race king supersonic er rimelig asfaltvennlige samtidig som at de funker opptil litt sti
<IvarB> ikke rimlige tipper jeg?
<RoyK> tja - http://www.bikeshop.no/Sykkel/Komponenter/Dekk/slanger/Dekk-terreng/Continental/Conti-Race-King-Supersonic-Dekk-Sort--26-x-20--180-TPI--460-gram-CO100113-p0000008525.aspx
<RoyK> har sett dem billigere også
<RoyK> ja, xxl har samma tilbudet som i fjor http://www.xxl.no/Root/Sykkel/Sykkeldeler/Sykkeldekk/Dekkpakke-Race-King-Supersonic-2-dekk-slanger/p/1055336_2_Style
<RoyK> beste dekka jeg har prøvd til blanda bruk så langt
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> fin pakke
<RoyK> mhm - billig :)
<RoyK> jeg bruker dem med cirka 25psi
<IvarB> prestaventil......
<IvarB> hat
<RoyK> ja :)
<IvarB> kan man bruke sånn kompressor-fylle-dings på dem?
<IvarB> som passer på shrader?
<RoyK> ja, du bruker bare adapter
<RoyK> koster ikke stort
 * RoyK venter på at Simen retter mitt første hjemmebygde hjul, som ikke var helt hundre...
<RoyK> steike!
<RoyK> ny sykkel på ~10kg, XT foran og bak, SLX-gir, jævlig gøy!
<Malinux> fett
<IvarB> hm?
<IvarB> XT ?
<xt> ja?
<xt> :D
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> yay xt snakker
<RoyK> IvarB: shimano XT, god utstyrsgruppe :)
<IvarB> RoyK: ok
<RoyK> og shimano SLX-bremser, omtrent som XT, veier bare noen gram mer
<IvarB> btw, hvordan "tuner" man shimano gir RIKTIG?
<IvarB> har 1-2 gir som slurer
<RoyK> sjekk youtube
<IvarB> gief link
<RoyK> generelt har du A- og B-skruen og stramming/slakking av wire
<RoyK> IvarB: men har du gamle vaiere/strømper?
<IvarB> ikke veldig
<RoyK> ofte er det bare å bytte når sykkelen har gått et stykke og i hvert fall har stått ute vinterstid
<RoyK> IvarB: hvor gamle er de?
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> 3-4 år?
<RoyK> bytt
<IvarB> heh ok
<RoyK> koster noen hundrelapper
<RoyK> på verksted
<RoyK> da justerer de gira samtidig
<RoyK> IvarB: hvor holdt du til igjen?
<IvarB> Horten
<RoyK> ok, sikkert ei grei sykkelsjappe der også, men har bare vært der én gang i et innfall for å gå fotomuseum
<IvarB> ja vi har en ganske bra en
<IvarB> faktisk 2
<RoyK> men 3-4 år gamle vaiere+strømper er stort sett å be om bråk
<IvarB> utenom g-sport osv
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> hvor mye kostet den nye sykkelen din?
<IvarB> egentlig
<RoyK> cirka 15k
<IvarB> okai
<RoyK> kinaramme++
<RoyK> butikkpris på noe liknende, cirka det doble
<IvarB> såpass
<RoyK> men du verden - den er *moro*
<IvarB> tynn eller tykk ramme?
<RoyK> ganske omfangsrik, dvs omtrent normalt for karbonrammer
<IvarB> mhm
<IvarB> bruker du sykkelsko/pedaler?
<IvarB> med låsing
<RoyK> alt i svart, bortsett fra nav (hope2 pro) og rødt stem og røde effekter ellers
<IvarB> bilde?
<RoyK> kommer senere
<RoyK> satte på stipedaler fra specialized - sånn med masse pigg - liker ikke klikkpedaler - har en skade i høyrefoten som gjør det upraktisk
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> sånne, i rødt http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/components/mtb-pedals/bennies-platform-pedals
<RoyK> litt mer knallrøde enn de på bildet
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> de hjemmebygde hjula er ikke helt hundre, men han kompisen min sa han kunne gå over og stramme dem skikkelig
<RoyK> navene, type http://bab.no/produkt/hope/nav/fornav/pro-2-evo-32h-rod-fornav, skal visst kunne holde i mange år, selv ved heftig bruk
<RoyK> men bosset (frihjulet) bak bråker en smule - tror ikke jeg trenger klokke på den her :P
<RoyK> han kompisen min har bygd endel sykler opp gjennom åra, og sa det vanskeligste med butikksykler, er at de stort sett alltid lurer deg på noe, de setter kanskje på XT-gir bak for at det skal se fint ut, og så azera foran eller noe annet jall, bruker *billige* hjul, og kanskje ikke så bra bremser, kanskje dårlig kranklager, siden ingen ser hva som er der likevel
<RoyK> dvs med mindre du kjøper noe til 50k+
<RoyK> bestemte meg for 2x10 gir - litt færre valg, men den minste klinga foran bruker man jo en gang i skuddåret uansett
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> 3x8 er waste
<RoyK> har 3x9 på gamlesykkelen
<RoyK> funker greit
<RoyK> 3x8 høres litt gammelt ut
<IvarB> vil ha automatgir :P
<RoyK> IvarB: ga cirka 3k for ramma ;)
<Malinux> hm. tastayuret.tar jo.over.halve.smjernen laa m9 :p
<RoyK> men å gå fra SRAM X.5, som står på gamlesykkelen (http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2011/archive/6000wsd) til Shimano XT var virkelig en drøm!
<RoyK> (type gir)
<Malinux> men ssh fra terminal.finker.forsovidt
<geirha> Malinux: Og mellomrom er rett ved siden av punktum? :)
<Malinux> ja, det er den ogsaa
<IvarB> lol
<RoyK> Malinux: bestemt deg for å beholde den?
<Malinux> lr
<RoyK> lr?
<Malinux> RoyK: kanskje. maatte i allefall.teste den.....
<RoyK> ja.ok
<Malinux> skalsånn, norsk taztatur
<Malinux> det går faktosk relatovt raslt å skrive jer
<RoyK> IvarB: regnskapet viser at jeg har brukt 14500 på sykkelen, men det er sikkert noen mørketall der, så si 16k
<Malinux> men dumt når tastatkret brumer av skkermpåassen
 * RoyK tror Malinux ønsker seg en ny n900
<Malinux> omhm.... savner den masse, dakars liten
<Malinux> selv om den er større en  denne
<RoyK> IvarB: http://karlsbakk.net/sykkelbyggregnskap.png
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> Mathias: god morgen - tidlig oppe? :D
 * Mathias har sovet 26 timer de siste 38 timene
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> :p
<RoyK> Mathias: sjefen kom innom i dag og sa det sikkert var mulig med et "utlån" av den taperoboten. "utlån" siden høgskolen ikke kan gi bort utstyr, uansett hvor gammelt det er, men å låne ut noe uten å vite om man får det tilbake, er jo greit ;)
<Malinux> tihi
<RoyK> Mathias: har ikke nevnt at det må sendes til Kirkenes, men det kommer vel etter hvert...
<Mathias> du får skrive det på en post-it :p
<RoyK> Malinux: trenger du en sykkel i størrelse 15"? ;)
 * RoyK tviler litt
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> malin veit akkurat jvordan sykkel hun viløha
<RoyK> hva slags da?
<Malinux> foresten dumt det kkkener fm-transøitter åå denne
<Malinux> på
<Malinux> har vkst deg før
<Malinux> vist
<RoyK> ja, huska bare ikke helt
<Mathias> flytt hånda di litt lengere opp på tastaturet/telefonen
<RoyK> Mathias: hun ircer fra en n9
 * Mathias ircer fra en sgs3 :p
<RoyK> joda, men Malinux er nok mer vant til knastetastatur
<Mathias> Malinux: lyst på en sur gammel nokia e72? :p
<RoyK> nokia 8110? ;)
<Mathias> har også 2 erricson *noe* om du vil ha en xD
<RoyK> IvarB: ping?
<Malinux> det er ikke sååå lett med liksomtastatur
<Malinux> skal visst være radiosender påødenne uten antenne
<RoyK> Malinux: antenna kan jo være innvendig
<Malinux> prøver å sshe meg inn på den
<Malinux> RoyK: det jeg lesdr åå nett er at det er transmitter som ikke er koblet til en antenne
<RoyK> tror jeg hadde sendt tilbake telefonen og bedt om spenn
<RoyK> så kan du få noe som funker for ditt bruk
<RoyK> en gammel telefon med nypris 2k er ikke en spesielt god erstatning for en telefon du kjøpte for 5k
<RoyK> at de ikke har spurt heller, gjør ting enda verre
<RoyK> bare sender deg noe billig jall siden "damer skjønner jo ikke sånt"
<Malinux> ja, en kan jo lure. men er veløover snittet opplyst
<RoyK> ja - vet
<RoyK> så pakk telefonen pent sammen og send den tilbake med melding om "vil heve kjøpet"
<RoyK> har en n900 til deg i morra :P
<Malinux> ja, er vel det lureste, men tja, jeg ble litt glad i den N9-en også, men det er ikke rett å få en til 2K når den egentlig kosta 5K
<RoyK> hev kjøpet, få 5k, kjøp en ny N9 eller noe og kanskje en n900
<RoyK> n900 kan jo masse den n9-en ikke kan
<Malinux> ja N900 kan mye mer enn N9
<Malinux> N900 er en datamaskin
<Malinux> N9 er en telefon
<RoyK> begge er datamaskiner
<RoyK> det er jo det meste
<RoyK> men grensesnittet til n9 er mer begrensa
<RoyK> og kanskje OS-et
<Malinux> ja, men virker mer åpent enn android og sånt. har jo fått på sånn developermode, så jeg får opp terminal
<Malinux> men er ikke like lett å installere med apt-get her, men tror det skal gå
<RoyK> bomma litt på vekta på ny-sykkelen - 9,4kg
<Malinux> men tja, er under 10kg
<RoyK> ikke så ille for 15 lapper
<RoyK> Malinux: nei, litt over 9kg ;)
<Malinux> spørs da hvordan man ser det
<Malinux> nei, det er kanskje ikke så ille. Jeg har ikke masse greie på sykler
<RoyK> 9,6 er litt mindre enn 10kg, 9,4 er litt mer enn 9kg
<RoyK> sier mattehuet mitt
<RoyK> 9,4kg med plattformpedaler på en terrengsykkel til 15k er *lite*
<RoyK> pedalene veier sikkert 200g stykket
<RoyK> men liker ikke klikkpedaler
<RoyK> gamlesykkelen veier vel sine 13kg eller noe og funker fint, men den her funker bittelittegranne bedre ;)
<Malinux> joda, regnet med det du tenkte på ja
<RoyK> må bare prøve den her i marka!
<RoyK> må bare finne et sted å sette gamlesykkelen - ikke noe poeng at den står ute og ruster ned
<RoyK> har kanskje en bod...
<RoyK> ny-sykkelen tas med innenhus - lar ikke noe sånt stå ute
<Malinux> sant
<RoyK> innomhos evt
<Malinux> Malin tjøtt
<Malinux> innomhusbrukssykkel, også kalt ergometersykkel
<Malinux> natta
<RoyK> ikke innomhusbrukssykkel, bare sykkel som oppbevares innomhus  :P
<Mathias> har kjørt knøttliten pocketbike inne da :P
<lolgnu> endelig hjemme
<lolgnu> faens så mye veiarbeid
<lolgnu> det var langt til galhøpiggen
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - du burde ha prøvd den nye sykkelen min ;)
<lolgnu> Opp til fjelltoppen gjennom snøen? :P
<RoyK> ja
<lolgnu> Snudde litt før, hun var ikke vant til å gå i snø
<lolgnu> og det begynte å haggle
<RoyK> kanskje ikke gjennom snøen på de dekka jeg har, menmen
<lolgnu> får ta med min andre kjæreste neste gang å se om jeg kommer helt opp
 * RoyK tror lolgnu bør holde seg til en kjærese ad gangen for å unngå å trakassere folk
<lolgnu> trakassere folk?
<IvarB> din andre kjæreste?
<RoyK> bingo
<IvarB> wtf driver du med lolgnu ?
<lolgnu> En kjæreste og en samboer?
<RoyK> bigami er litt ufint
<IvarB> ustabilt? :P
<lolgnu> Polyamori
<RoyK> eller å pule rundt
<lolgnu> og det er helt legitimt
<RoyK> damene liker det ikke
<lolgnu> Hvorfor begrense seg til religiøse/feministiske samfunnsidealer?
<RoyK> lolgnu: hadde du likt at damene dine hadde pult rundt?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Mine har ikke noe nevneverdig i mot det
<lolgnu> RoyK: Likegyldig egentlig
<lolgnu> Sjalusi er en dårlig følelse, man bør lære å unngå det.
<RoyK> lolgnu: kanskje det har det, kanskje de ikke klarer å si ifra
<RoyK> lolgnu: de fleste vil jo finne en partner de kan leve lenge med, og da funker det dårlig om vedkommende puler rundt
<lolgnu> Det må de da vel ta ansvar for selv?
 * RoyK lukter frp
<lolgnu> Jeg ser ikke hvordan sex og kjærlighet er bundet sammen. Og jeg er fortsatt ikke sosialdemokrat.
<RoyK> lolgnu: du er ikke så veldig moden
 * RoyK er ganske forsiktig i beskrivelser
<Mathias> huff, snart er det på tide å fornye domener og vps igjen :P
<IvarB> uansett, hva er poenget med å ha TO kjærester?
<IvarB> ekstra mye mas
<pineappler1> IvarB: Han kan ikke gifte seg med begge to? :D
<IvarB> hva har det med saken å gjøre?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg er ikke moden fordi jeg stiller spørsmålstegn ved samfunnets normer og regler?
<lolgnu> Eller fordi jeg ikke er enig med deg?
<pineappler1> IvarB: neida, bare så for meg mer mas fra "kjærringa" i et eldre ekteskap
<RoyK> lolgnu: litt mer om at du synes det er greit å pule to damer samtidig uten å tenke på hva de synes om det
<Mathster1> ser ut som at noen har bestemt seg for å ikke like meg helt idag...
<lolgnu> Jeg har spurt dem hva dem synes. De har ikke sakt noe negativt. Jeg kan ikke bestemme hva de skal føle, eller finne ut av det hvis de ikke forteller meg noe.
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg sier til deg at jeg liker å spille golf, og vi spiller golf. Er det da min eller din skyld at jeg ender opp å gjøre noe jeg ikke liker (jeg har forøvrig ingenting i mot golf)
<lolgnu> ?
<lolgnu> Dessuten er dette ikke å pule rundt, det er to forhold.
<pineappler1> lolgnu: Det er ingen som har noe med det å gjøre, ingen som kan mene eller uttale seg helt korrekt uten kjennskap til forholdene?
<Mathsterk> 12-20% pakketap mot vpsen min :\
<lolgnu> pineappler1: Nei, jeg skjønner bare ikke RoyK. Det virker som om han mener jeg skal ilegge dem meninger de muligens kan ha stikk i strid med deres uttalte meninger.
<pineappler1> lolgnu: Hvem vinner på diskusjonen og hva? Se på det som råd og ettertanke kanskje, hm
<pineappler1> :P
<lolgnu> Men jeg er sliten, jeg tar meg en dusj og legger meg (sammen med begge to)
<pineappler1> lolgnu: kos deg :P
<IvarB> lol: ring psykologen din i morgen
<IvarB> og ta medisinene dine
<pineappler1> Flere gode råd ja, lol
<pineappler1> :P
 * RoyK erter naboene med portishead
<pineappler1> RoyK: Husk å ikke spørre hva dem mener :D
<RoyK> spiller ikke så høyt
 * RoyK gleder seg litt til å vise fram ny-sykkelen på jobb i morra :D
<pineappler1> Var jo ikke så værst musikk
 * IvarB køyer
<IvarB> snakkes
<pineappler1> IvarB: snakkes
<RoyK> IvarB: snakkes
<pineappler1> Har ikke sansen lenger for skrillex
 * RoyK har litt sansen for å sykle på fin sykkel
<pineappler1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wln-dHCuHI
<pineappler1> Mathsterk: sup thar? :)
<Mathsterk> pakketap mot vpsen min, fra flere plasser :\
<pineappler1> Mathsterk: er Mathias du, sant?
<pineappler1> :P
<Mathsterk> jipp
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lUU7T45OJg
<pineappler1> RoyK: Vi er alle spesielle :P
<Mathsterk> får true med å ta en telefon til vakttelefonen der :P
 * pineappler1 vil flytte til byen
<pineappler1> Noe script for å hente ned lydsporet av en youtube film og lagre i mp3?
<Mathsterk> tror jeg må dempe cpu-krafta til windows-vmen
<Mathsterk> når den idler eter den jo halve kjernen
<RoyK> Transjoik har mye bra
<RoyK> blanda drops
<RoyK> hm.. må på jobb i morra
<Mathsterk> transjoik? nå har jeg hørt dét óg :P
<RoyK> Mathsterk: det er transjoik som har laga den youtube-greia over
<Mathsterk> orker ikke youtube :p
<RoyK> javel - jeg digger musikk - blandinger - alt mulig
<RoyK> men må nok sove snart - ny sykkel på jobb i morra
<RoyK> får se om enkelte blir misunnelige
<Mathsterk> hihi
<RoyK> men sinnsvakt gøy å sykle på den
<RoyK> holdt på å bli nedkjørt av en bil etter tre minutter
<pineappler1> o.O
<RoyK> skal prøve å være litt forsiktig......
<pineappler1> Pass på så den ikke blir stjålet da
<RoyK> ja, holder den innadørs
<RoyK> setter ikke den her ute
<Mathsterk> lås den fast til foten din
<RoyK> nei, tar den med inn på kontoret og tar den opp trappa hjemme
<RoyK> Mathias: er du Mathsterk
<RoyK> ?
<pineappler1> RoyK: Ja han sa så
<Mathsterk> mhm
<pineappler1> :)
 * Mathsterk er /me
<RoyK> litt greiere å bære opp en sykkel på 9kg enn en på 13
<RoyK> så kanskje kvelden nå - prøve å komme meg på jobb i morra
<RoyK> natta, jenter
<pineappler1> Mathsterk: Har du ikke skole imorgen?
<Mathsterk> sluttet jo
<pineappler1> åh! ja
<Mathsterk> du har begynt som bestemor :P
<pineappler1> eh.. yah!
<pineappler1> :)
<Mathsterk> brb
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-05
<RoyK> tror kanskje noen av kollegene ser sykkelen min i morra
<RoyK> bare ikke kjøre meg i hjel på turen ned
<Mathsterk> for faen da
<Mathsterk> gjett hva som gikk til helvetet igjen?
<Mathsterk> og der skjedde det igjen
<Mathsterk> stygge disk/raid/lvm/ext4
<Mathsterk> Self-test in progress — 80% remaining damm di damm
<Mathias> Self-test in progress — 50% remaining
<Mathias> ikke raskeste saken nei
<pineappler1> hello
 * pineappler1 er ved HiOA
<pineappler1> Mathias: sup?
 * pineappler1 lusker rundt veggene ved hioa
<Mathias> skanner et kretskort
<pineappler1> med lupe?
<Mathias> skanner :p
<pineappler1> Hva skal du med resultatet?
<Mathias> hmm, et par mm for langt oppe fra glassplata :\
<pineappler1> er det ikke mer nyttig å studere det med lupe og godt lys? :)
<Mathias> det blir nok litt tungvindt å sende over nettet :P
<pineappler1> evt skaffe deg multisim og ultiboard og tegne deg et nett pcb :-P
<pineappler1> nytt*
<Mathias> du får gjøre det da :P
<pineappler1> :) det er lenge siden og jeg har ingen printer/plotter :P
<pineappler1> Og ikke noe gid kunnskap om avanserte kretser eller. logiske porter kan jeg da :-)
<pineappler1> god* (mobil)
 * pineappler1 er klin edru, bare ikke fått noe redbull enda
<Mathias> kaffe er nok bedre
<Mathias> først brenner du deg
<Mathias> også tar du en redbull etter kanskje, sure smaken vekker deg jo i tilegg
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kj3vhdnkb92w264/2013-06-05%2009.55.50.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/vi8b1ip7odx6fpp/2013-06-05%2009.55.42.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/b8jv5qm86w45n48/2013-06-05%2009.55.19.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/5tqp3memh5jfzlr/2013-06-05%2009.53.57.jpg <-- pineappler1: tegn de :P
<pineappler1> raid kort? :P
<RoyK> ord deling?
<pineappler1> ja riktig, med apostrof
<pineappler1> RoyK: Kan jeg også få? et adjektiv om dt går ann
<RoyK> men hva skal du med raid-kort?
<RoyK> få hvaffornoe?
<pineappler1> Snakker om od deling
<pineappler1> :D
<pineappler1> ord*
<Mathias> det ble da vel litt dyr toll, 712,75
<Mathias> æss se æss si
<pineappler1> jåå, ræggær ftw
<pineappler1> raggar, skriver de kanskje
<pineappler1> :P
<IvarB> ?
<Mathias> kunne heller kjøpt en flybillet og hentet pakken selv
<pineappler1> Dyrt å fly?
<pineappler1> Altså, innenlands eller korte streknibger? Har flyddd ganske lite
<RoyK> Mathias: er det du har bestilt?
<Mathias> er jo nesten billigere å fly tur/retur sverige
<Mathias> ikke solskogen! :(
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/ny-sykkel/
<Mathias> den så jævla fin ut
<Mathias> spesialtilpasset eller "stock"?
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> der brant 3 hus ned i nabolaget gitt
<IvarB> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580637_10152102352046917_234151835_n.jpg
<pineappler1> RoyK: Pen sykkel :P
<pineappler1> oi, ja der brant det godt. Bor du i samme rekke?
<IvarB> nei
<Mathias> sikkert en fujitsu som kjører win8
<RoyK> Mathias: hjemmebygg
<RoyK> Mathias: kjøpte kinaramme, nav, felger, eiker, gir, krank, bremser, pedaler, setepinne, sete, stem, styre...
<Mathias> Self-test in progress — 10% remaining :P
<RoyK> smartting?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> extended
<Mathias> så er jeg litt sikrere på at disken ikke er helt gal
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> fått bestilt deg mer disk ennå?
<Mathias> nei
<IvarB> RoyK: hvilken størrelse er det på ramma? og dekkene?
<Mathias> det finnes faktisk tregere ting enn posten
<IvarB> RoyK: og, hvor høy er du ca?
<Mathias> *FAKTISK*
<Mathias> er et under
<IvarB> Mathias: ja, tollen ;)
<RoyK> IvarB: ramma er "small", jeg er også ganske "small", type 158cm. dekka er race king supersonic 2.2"
<Mathias> tollen var faktisk ikke så forbanna treg
<RoyK> IvarB: god-dekka jeg nevnte i går
<IvarB> okai
<Mathias> den kom inn dit den 24.
<IvarB> jau, ser fete ut :D
<Mathias> de sendte brev til meg den 25. fikk det den 27-28 tror jeg
<RoyK> IvarB: masse, små knaster - ved lavt trykk, blir det fin, lav rullemotstand selv på gress
<IvarB> lurer på om jeg kan få røykskade-erstatning nå som det har brent i nabolaget... lukter VELDIG bål her nå as
<IvarB> digg
<Mathias> ble sendt ut den 31.
<IvarB> de jeg har nå ser ut som traktordekk egentlig
<Mathias> IvarB: prøv :P
<IvarB> Mathias: alltid noe morsomt som heter egenandel som ødelegger for sånt, somregel ;)
<Mathias> skyld på naboen
<Mathias> "jaja, memn han satte jo fyr på huset!"
 * Mathias fant edderkoppen sin igjen! :D
<Mathias> *kaste sokker etter den*
<RoyK> kjemisk krigføring?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> kjemisk og biologisk
<Mathias> http://wallhttp://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1834465 mistenkelig godt tegnet
<Mathias> normalt at disken høres ut som en liten subwoofer som spiller dubstep de siste <10% av en extended smart-test?
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> den ble ferdig
<Mathias> og så til spørsmålet, blir det TG til neste år? :P
<Mathias> RoyK: fin måte å stresse disken litt på? se om ext4 detter ut igjen
<Mathias> eller nvm, bytte kontroller kanskje
<Mathias> RoyK: ping? hvordan stopper jeg lvm? får ikke deaktivert md0
<RoyK> Mathias: hvorfor skal du deaktivere md0?
<Mathias> tenkte å hotswappe sdb til en annen kabel og kontroller
<Mathias> nå er den på marvellen iirc
<Mathias> sånn, nå er det bare mdadm, lvm, eller ext4 som fucker opp
<Mathias> for nå er jeg 100% sikker på at det ikke er disken
<RoyK> lvm gjør jo ikke stort
<RoyK> mye data har du på den?
<Mathias> RoyK: hva er sjansen for at det rett og slett bare er ext4 som er mongolid? (kanskje jeg lager et nytt filsystem og bare flytter alt dit?)
<Mathias> /dev/mapper/RAID-Main        2,7T  268G  2,5T  10% /mnt/RAID
<lolgnu> http://imgur.com/ezvClJM
<lolgnu> RoyK: Betyr det 16 pending sectors? Jeg blir forvirret av smart-data
 * Mathias bruker dvorak :P
<lolgnu> så kult med navn på lvmene
<RoyK> lolgnu: det betyr at disken har 16 dårlige sektorer den ikke har fått allokert ut ennå
<RoyK> lolgnu: eller på norsk: "syk disk som vil dø en dag, kanskje snart"
<RoyK> er disken i raid?
 * Mathias henter krystallkula
<Mathias> 15 dager, 18 timer, 24 minutter, 18 sekunder
<RoyK> Mathias: jeg tenkte å foreslå det...
<RoyK> hvis du har plass et annet sted, så prøv
<RoyK> så kan du jo kjøre en badblocks -w på disken når du først får firgjort den. Den er DESTRUKTIV, så den kverker det som ligger der, men det tåler du vel
<Mathias> nei, tilbake til dvoraktreningen
<Mathias> hjelper mye med to skjermer :P
<Mathias> ene til å ha layouten på, andre til å skrive på ;P
<RoyK> lolgnu: ?
<RoyK> splittetisplat
<lolgnu> RoyK: Nei, det er i laptopen til kjæresten min
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> det betyr uansett at disken er fillete
<lolgnu> ba henne putte viktige ting på en minnepenn
<lolgnu> foreslo å kjøpe ny disk, men hun ville ikke
<RoyK> backup og send inn på garanti, eller backup og kjøp en ssd, så går det nok litt fortere ;)
<RoyK> med ssd blir nok dama glad :)
<lolgnu> Har dell en dags service men vet ikke om den funker i norge
<RoyK> tviler litt på at du får endagsservice (i ett ord!) på en laptop, men du kan jo prøve :P
<RoyK> en SSD på 250G koster jo ikke rare greiene, og vil gjøre maskinen *bittelittegranne* raskere
<lolgnu> Neste servicedag er da vanlig på buisnessmodeller
<RoyK> joda, men er dette bissnissmodell?
<RoyK> har litt erfaring med dell support, og selv på "pro support", så kan det drøye, de må jo finne ut hva som er feil først, og tar seg gjerne god tid med det
<lolgnu> Ja, jeg tror ingen er dumme nok til å kjøpe konsumersøpplet til Dell
<RoyK> mange er det
<RoyK> og det er nok ikke dårligere enn andre konsumermaskiner
<lolgnu> Aner ikke, jeg har ikke hatt ugleden av å eie en
<lolgnu> Men Lenovo til konsumere var noe av det værste jeg har vært borti.
<RoyK> evt verste
<lolgnu> det og
<RoyK> men kjøp en rimelig ssd til dama
<RoyK> da blir nok alt så meget bedre ;)
<lolgnu> jeg har ikke helt råd til å bruke 1400 på en ssd til henne (brukte nettopp 900 kroner på øl)
<RoyK> prioriteringer...
<IvarB> aften
<RoyK> aften
 * IvarB ser på en dum frepper på nrk nyhetene
<IvarB> jeg forstår ikke hvordan folk som faktisk prøver å fremstå som "intelligent" kan i realiteten være så tilbakestående
<IvarB> skjønner de ikke selv hvor dumme dem er?
<RoyK> finnes det intelligente freppere?
 * RoyK har ikke møtt noen så langt
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> vet liksom ikke om de ønsker å fremstå som litt dumme, kanskje?
<IvarB> sympatistemmer? :P
<RoyK> dvs - jeg har møtt rimelig oppegående folk som har vært freppere ei periode, typisk av familiære grunner
<RoyK> blir bare for dumt - fattige folk uten jobb eller med ræva jobber og ræva betalt stemmer på frp for å få lavere skatter og MER TIL MEG uten å forstå hva som egentlig skjer i samfunnet om man senker skattene
<IvarB> typisk campingfolk i 40-åra er det jeg ser for meg når jeg ser for meg en typisk frepper
<IvarB> med grilldress
<RoyK> de kommer i alle fasonger
<IvarB> lettere uføre, deltids-alkoholiker :P
<RoyK> ja, alkoholisme er greit, men ikke røyk ei bønne, da er det tupp i ræva og på hue ut
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> sykla hjem i dag uten regntøy :P
<RoyK> merka det litt
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> vær oppi oslo idag?
<IvarB> har vært fint her i dag
<RoyK> det drøpp litt da jeg dro fra jobben, og så fant vel værgudene (einride?) ut at jeg trengte en dusj
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> kjøper skjermer i morra
<RoyK> sykler ser jo fines ut uten, men akk så upraktisk
<IvarB> kjøp clip-on's ?
<IvarB> eller med brakett
<RoyK> tja - det hopper vel lett av
<IvarB> har en brakett-skjerm bak på min
<IvarB> faller aldri av
<RoyK> foran tenkte jeg en sånn RRP-skjerm type http://www.bikeshop.no/Sykkel/TILBEH%C3%98R/Skjermer/Terreng-26-/RRP/RRP-Neopren-skjerm-til-gaffel-Medium-RRP00003-p0000014110.aspx
<RoyK> så slipper jeg spruten i trynet
<IvarB> kan være kjekt
<IvarB> fint med bakskjerm også da
<IvarB> slipper du fartsstripa oppover ryggen :P
<RoyK> den kommer uansett, men kan jo bli redusert litt
<RoyK> om noen vurderer å bruke crashplan til backup, så google litt først
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om de har spesielt god kontroll på dataene sine
<IvarB> nå kom været hit gitt
<RoyK> hehe
 * RoyK må kjøpe seg skjermer i morra
 * RoyK håper det blir sykkelvær i morra
 * RoyK håper den cumulonimbusen over her stikker før han må på jobb i morra
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-06
 * pineappler1 har funnet enda en (nesten) Mathias !
<pineappler1> Han skulle komme innom kanalen imorgen(eller idag) sa han.
<Mathias> ?
<pineappler1> Han driver denne siden http://www.arctichost.no/
<Mathias> hvem er det som vil betale noen for å hoste en minecraftserver? :P
<IvarB> hmmm der fløy det en hercules bare 400m over hustaket gitt
<IvarB> bråka LITT kan en si :P
 * Mathias har funnet en ny hobby/treningsmåte
<Mathias> massasje? ;p
<flemming> Er det noen oppskrift på å legge ubuntu på en hardisk for å senere sette den inn i en maskin å starte installasjonen?
<Mathias> som når du ikke får bootet fra noe annet enn harddisk?
<flemming> nei bare legge et image klart på en hd. Universielt bruk
<Mathias> bare installere på den og dra den med deg? med andre ord
<Mathias> funker helt fint det, så lenge du ikke flyr imellom nye og urgamle CPUer :P
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<flemming> Jeg kjenner ikke til fremgangsmåten på ubuntu kun på windows. Der jeg lager en versjon, med alle instillingene på deretter kjører sysprep og tar image av den for å distribuere til andre maskiner med forskjellig hardware. Med ubuntu tenkte jeg ikke å lage noen spesielle instillinger. bare disk klar til å boote fra så maskinen begynner på installasjonsdelen.
<flemming> *sjekker linken
<geirha> Det går sikkert and å installere grub på disken, med kun en oppføring som booter bildefila
<geirha> s/and/an
<Mathias> flemming: den OEM-saken er vel nøyaktig hva du vil
<flemming> hehe ja
<flemming> egentlig
<geirha> Eventuelt kan netboot være en løsning
<Mathias> netboot er en skummel sak
<flemming> Kan gi hendelseforløpet for å se om noen har vært borti lignende.
<Mathias> *swoosh* så har 4 dager gått :P
<flemming> Bruker har problemer med datamaskinen (laptop) sin som er windows. Virus/krasj eller noe. Jeg stikker innom brukeren og tar hardisken ut av maskinen og gir han en hardisk med ubuntu. Som booter og starter installasjon prosedyren
<Mathias> kanskje grub som booter iso er bedre da?
<flemming> ja om den kan boote på iso hadde det vært en grei ting
<flemming> *google grub...
<Mathias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Mathias> kan du også ha flere ISOer med forskjellige prosessorarkitekturer
<flemming> der har vi jammen meg løsningen!
<flemming> GeNiAlt!
<flemming> Morgendagens prosjekt... Kanskje endel brukere vil foretrekke ubuntu
<flemming> Alternativt la brukerene kjøre midlertidig på mikro usb sticks. Skal prøve både hdd og usb løsningene tenker jeg.
<flemming> Takk for tips
<RoyK> ka-ching
<RoyK> der gikk AD ned, gitt
<Mathias> \o/
<Mathias> neida
<Mathias> btw, hvilke OS bruker dere?
<RoyK> stort sett win2k8
<RoyK> noe 2k12
<RoyK> en og annen 2k3-slenger
<Mathias> grusomt? :P
<RoyK> dvs, AD virker visst, men exchange og windows-DNS og en SQL-server er nede for telling
<RoyK> eller - funker sånn nesten
<RoyK> dvs AD funker sånn nesten
<RoyK> AD-krøll er typisk irriterende ting :P
<Mathias> windows funker "sånn 'nesten'"
<Mathias> har ikke rakket nok ned på windows denne uken
<RoyK> hehe
<geirha> RoyK: Bruker du mobilen til å lese e-post fra exchange?
<RoyK> ja
<geirha> Hva bruker du da? ActiveSync?
<RoyK> ja
<geirha> Prøvde meg på ActiveSync jeg også, men jeg syntes det var litt vel drastisk å gi den full tilgang til hele mobilen
<geirha> En liten bug i exchange og vips så er alle bildene på mobilen sletta
<RoyK> joda, vet, men fikk beskjed av sjefen om at han ville ha det s[nn
<RoyK> sånn
<RoyK> er jo strengt tatt ikke min mobil
<Mathias> RoyK: men på en måte er det jo det
<Mathias> huff, må nesten bytte kjølepasta
<RoyK> pc-en er jo ganske gammel :P
<Mathias> mistenker at stock corsair ikke var spesielt brukbar
<Mathias> eller så har den tørket ut litt
 * RoyK kjøpte en n900 fra ebay på innfall :)
<Mathias> gave til en viss person? :p
<RoyK> tja - får se :)
<lolgnu> RoyK: hva kostet den?
<RoyK> cirka 1k med moms og tollgebyr
<Mathias> billig
<Mathias> forenklet i presume
<RoyK> forenklet?
<RoyK> ja, forenklet fortolling, ja
<RoyK> type, sykle til posten og be om pakkenummer xxx og betal moms og tollgebyr
<lolgnu> ah, jeg trodde de la på masse gebyrer for å fortolle?
<RoyK> 130 spenn for å fortolle (selv om det ikke er toll, som i dette tilfellet, men bare moms)
<lolgnu> utrolig kjipt med cubieboard da
<lolgnu> 300 kroner + 130 i fortolling + 75 i moms
<RoyK> greit å tenke på til neste gang - kjøp litt mer av gangen eller finn noe fra asia på ebay - de skriver gjerne på fillesummer som verdi
<RoyK> sykkelramma jeg kjøpte fra kina, måtte jeg betale moms for, 80 spenn eller noe, pluss tollgebyret, og ramma kosta 2800
<RoyK> hadde egentlig vært bedre om de hadde droppa 200-kronergrensa og sagt flat moms på alt og ikke noe tollgebyr
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvordan funker den der sammenlikna med en pi_
<RoyK> ?
<lolgnu> Jeg har ikke bestilt den ennå, tror jeg får dama til å sende meg fra USA.
<lolgnu> Men den virker bedre. 4GB innebygget lagring, 1GB ram og 1Ghz cpu + en sataport
<RoyK> spørs hvor rask bussen er mot den sata-porten
<RoyK> på pi-en er det vel 33MHz-buss på 8 bit mot minnekortet, og da hjelper det dårlig med et fett minnekort (selv om det går litt raskere)
<RoyK> ARM-systemer er jo ikke akkurat lagra for masselagring
<RoyK> s/lagra/laga/
<Mathias> høhø
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg får kjøpe en og teste
<RoyK> antar at det ikke blir spesielt god i/o fra en sånn en
<RoyK> sjøl om sata er 6Gbps, må du jo ha busser som kan håntere lasta
<RoyK> og raskt minne og sånt
<RoyK> tror jeg gir opp XFS som filsystem rimelig raskt
<RoyK> masse korrupte filer og lite moro
<RoyK> back to basic - ext4
<IvarB> merker en smule forskjell med nye dekk på sykkelen ja
<pineappler1> Fatter skøyt med paintballgevær på skjermen min her om dagen. Han antok en ny skjerm kom på under tusenlappen, men det var ikke 1920x1200p oppløsning! De har en pris på rundt 2k på komplett!
<RoyK> IvarB: RKSS?
<IvarB> nei
<IvarB> kjøpte noe i full fart på g-sport heh
<RoyK> hva da?
<IvarB> husker ikke navnet på de
<IvarB> men de er ganske flate
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> RKSS ruler :)
<IvarB> må ha litt mer trykk i fordekket bare
<RoyK> det er rimelig stor forskjell mellom knastedekk med tanke på rullemotstand...
<Mathias> pineappler1: wth
<Mathias> skal jeg komme bortover med en halv hær?
<IvarB> RoyK: ja, de jeg hadde var slitte og tørre
<RoyK> pineappler1: heh - høl i gjerdet på gaustad?
<IvarB> og hadde altfor lite luft i dem pga. sprekker i sideveggene
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, gamle dekk er ikke noe særlig
<RoyK> harde og sprøe og ruller dårlig
<RoyK> har etpar maxxis crossmark-dekk liggende som skal på før neste stitur
<IvarB> vurderer å kjøpe flere hjul-sett
<RoyK> race king supersonic (RKSS) funker greit til asfalt og grus og enkel sti, men er i overkant pinglete for grovere sti
<RoyK> IvarB: bygg selv!
<RoyK> tar litt tid, men er moro :)
<IvarB> mhm
<IvarB> har blitt litt hekta nå tror jeg
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> får se hva lommeboka tillater fremover :P
<RoyK> jeg begynte med å bygge et hjul for å se hvordan det funka
<RoyK> så ble det ei ny ramme, litt nytt gir...
<RoyK> og ny sykkel
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> ooops
<pineappler1> RoyK: nei den gikk ikke gjennom!
<pineappler1> :P
<RoyK> lite tips - skal du snekre egen sykkel, så er shimano SLX et godt valg - funker bra og koster ikke så mye
<pineappler1> Mathias: Skal jeg være vrang og kreve 1200p?
<IvarB> RoyK: ok
<RoyK> valgte XT som gir på ny-sykkelen - funker som f, men kosta jo litt
<IvarB> er det hydraulisk?
<IvarB> ellerno?
<pineappler1> Mathias: Det er jo 1k kr forskjell i pris.
<pineappler1> Mathias: Han har dårlig råd også. Men hvorfor skal ting gå ut over meg
<RoyK> IvarB: bremsene er hydrauliske og er i overkant hissige
<RoyK> gir bruker jo vaiere
<RoyK> men har SLX-bremser - det funker - veldig bra
<RoyK> type, ikke bråbrems med de der med frambremsen på tørr asfalt
<RoyK> gjør nok vondt
<Mathias> pineappler1: vær vrang
<Mathias> han som skjøt
<RoyK> IvarB: mekaniske skivebremser er ikke helt tema :P
<RoyK> selv gamlesykkelen med X.5-bremser fra SRAM er jo hydrauliske
<IvarB> ok
 * RoyK skal få raskesykler.no til å se over doningen litt for å fikse på småfeil han sikkert har gjort 
<RoyK> kappe bremseslanger, lufte bremser, finne ut av ulyder fra drivverk osv
<RoyK> IvarB: du kommer et støkke med 10k om du vil bygge egen
<RoyK> du kommer langt med 15k
<RoyK> gaffelen på ny-sykkelen er bare smooooooooooth
<RoyK> IvarB: hva slags sykkel har du/vil du ha?
<lolgnu> bygge egen bil?
<IvarB> aner ikke
<lolgnu> jeg vil ha en sånn med hjelpemotor
<IvarB> suzuki? :P
<lolgnu> finnes noen kule runde motorer som kan ta bensin fra en termoslignende ting
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror du skal kjøpe deg tråsykkel - masse fint nede på raske eller billigere steder
<RoyK> lolgnu: og så får du kommet deg i form litt ;)
<RoyK> IvarB: hvor høy er du?
 * RoyK har en sykkel til salgs snart
<IvarB> 170
<RoyK> da passer nok ikke min
<IvarB> neivel?
<RoyK> eller blir litt liten
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> 15"-ramme funker fint for folk opp til 170, men helst litt mindre
<RoyK> du kan prøve den en dag om du vil
<RoyK> 15,5", kanskje
<RoyK> husker ikke
<IvarB> trenger en lett sykkel
<IvarB> lettere enn den jeg har nå
<RoyK> doningen veier vel 12-13kg
<RoyK> ikke så ille
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> men gruses lett av ny-sykkelen på drøyt 9kg
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> IvarB: kjøp ei kinaramme og et sett med SLX-bremser og gir
<IvarB> har du noen linker?
<RoyK> ebay.com
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> hva skal jeg søke etter+
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FR-207-Full-Carbon-Matt-Mountain-MTB-Bike-Bicycle-Frame-BB30-Headset-17-19-21-/310677988909?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item4855d9e62d
<RoyK> for eksempel
<IvarB> 319 dollar? hæ?
<RoyK> så trenger du krank og gir og gaffel og sånt
<IvarB> carbon ramme?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> karbonramme
<RoyK> men sjekk mer før du kjøper
<RoyK> og finn ut om du vil ha 26" eller 29er
<RoyK> 29er kan fort være bedre
<IvarB> tror den blir for stor
<RoyK> jeg er såpass liten at jeg synes 29er blir for stort
<Mathias> nerd? liten?
 * Mathias lurer på hva som skjer her
<RoyK> 158cm
<RoyK> aliexpress.com er kinas svar på ebay - kjøpte ramme derfra
<IvarB> aliexpress er skummelt
<IvarB> de har for mye bra saker
<RoyK> ikke veldig
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wholesale-2012-Pinarello-new-aero-Dogma2-white-black-red-full-carbon-Road-bike-Bicycle-Frame-fork/486623660.html
<RoyK> hm, ja, men vil du ikke ha dempegaffel?
<IvarB> eh jo
<RoyK> kanskje greit å bare kjøpe delene hver for seg
<RoyK> jeg kjøpte "headset" dvs styrelager på Raske
<RoyK> greit når noe mangla - rusla tilbake og ba om reservedeler
<RoyK> kjøp de store tinga som gir og bremser og ramme på nett, og kjøp de små tinga fra lokale sjapper
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> mulig jeg har brukt 20k på sykkelen, men forhåpentligvis ikke stort mer enn 16k
<RoyK> men fy faen for en sykkel!
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> og det er nok ikke mange som har en som ser ut som min
<IvarB> håper du har en god lås :)
<RoyK> den står inne
<Mathias> håper du har en god lås på døra*
<IvarB> ikke overalt :P
<IvarB> RoyK: hvor gammel er du ?
<RoyK> var innom Raske i dag og lurte på om de kunne fikse opp småting og fikk en kommentar om at "jævlig kul sykkel du har bygd deg" fra en tekniker
<IvarB> tror jeg har spurt før men
<RoyK> IvarB: snart 40
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> <- 32
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> men hjemmebygg er gøy :)
<IvarB> all bygging er gøy
<RoyK> er jo ikke rare forskjellen mellom å sykle på en gammel trek på 13kg og en ny en på drøyt 9kg, men den nye ser i det minste rimelig fet ut!
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/ny-sykkel/
<IvarB> ååååå ikke vis meg sånne bilder
<RoyK> hihi
<IvarB> var det mye stress å trekke gir-wire igjennom ramma?
<RoyK> litt, men ikke mye
<Mathias> brukte du det urgamle pianotrådtrikset?
 * RoyK gjetter at IvarB er en smule hekta nå
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, la ei vaierstrømpe gjennom og strakk vaieren
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> IvarB: gleder meg til å se hva du bygger ;)
<IvarB> hehe vi får se hva det blir til
<IvarB> har litt mange hobbyer nå føler jeg
<RoyK> men velger du å bygge sjøl, så ikke gå for XT - for dyrt - SLX koster mye mindre og gjør jobben
<RoyK> jeg har XT på gira og SLX på bremsene
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> 4k for XT-sett er litt mye
<IvarB> såpass ja
<RoyK> tror SLX kommer på litt over halvparten
<RoyK> eller - du kan velge Deore - som funker bra
<RoyK> men ikke så snappy som SLX/XT
<Mathias> lurer på hvorfor jeg føler meg så dårlig etter 22 timer våkenhet
<RoyK> noe lavere enn deore ville jeg ikke ha valgt
<IvarB> Mathias: spist nok?
<Mathias> jau
<IvarB> fått nok luft?
<RoyK> Mathias: heh - kanskje du våkner tidlig i morra?
<Mathias> vinduet står fortsatt på vid vegg
<IvarB> Mathias: ja, gå å legg deg nå
 * Mathias ligger allerede :p
<RoyK> Mathias: skal snakke mer med sjefen om den teiproboten i morra
<Mathias> \o/
<IvarB> tror det er påtide at jeg hopper i loppekassa hvertfall
<IvarB> stuptrøtt.no
<Mathias> har du lopper i senga?
<IvarB> jada
<IvarB> loppesirkus
<Mathias> jeg foretrekker datamaskiner i senga :p
<IvarB> dødsbrann som venter på å skje ja
<Mathias> atm har jeg ingen :P
<Mathias> laptopfri <3
<RoyK> chachetichack - wheeee - tape spinnging
<RoyK> IvarB: men gi meg beskjed om du velger å kjøpe ny ramme fra kina eller noe :)
<IvarB> jada :)
<RoyK> full XT her - bortsett fra bremsene som er SLX
<RoyK> funker som fjell
<Mathias> så lenge den ikke failer ned et fjell
<RoyK> da blir det nok grisete uansett utstyr
<IvarB> neeei... senga kaller
<IvarB> natta folkens
<RoyK> natta
<Mathias> bare jeg som opplever litt trøbbel med dropbox atm?
<RoyK> ikke jeg
<Mathias> helt sirup opphastighet :\
<Mathias> selvom begrensingen er på 4200 kB/s (fikk 500 kB/s) :(
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-07
<kjell> n00b-spørsmål. Hva er forskjellen på java7 og java8?
<geirha> versjonen
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> og *poff* så var han borte igjen :)
<IvarB>   
<IvarB>  http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2013-06-07/
<lolgnu> Karbonramme så kult ut
<lolgnu> vil ikke sykkelen bli kjempelett da?
<RoyK> lolgnu: min veier 9,4kg nå
<RoyK> mulig jeg slanker den litt til, men skal prøve å ikke bli helt hekta :P
<Mathias> du får putte en stor værballong på den :P (fylt med helium/hydrogen)
<RoyK> ja, for sånne har jo ikke luftmotstand...
<Mathias> da veier den jo negativ vekt ;P
<Mathias> også kan du lage noen store ildkuler hvis du fyller den med hydrogen :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: monter en vifte bakpå og fly
<RoyK> Mathias: fylle med hydrogen og oksygen - mye mer gøy :)
<Mathias> acetylen og oksygen kanskje? :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: blir ikke det bare til vattn?
<Mathias> blir en del vann inni der ja
<Mathias> men ikke sånn *poff* instant vann
<pineappler1> RoyK: Det passer ikke imorgen. Må på sommeravsluttning
<pineappler1> Er nestleder på judoklubben, tvang
<RoyK> lolgnu: joda, det blir til vatn, men det gir fra seg *ørlite* granne energi i samma slengen.
<RoyK> *PANG*
<geirha> En eksoterm reaksjon!
 * pineappler1 er forhåpentlighvis ferdig med eksamenene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYBIsLFbKo
<pineappler1> Har det vært en fyr som heter Henrik innom her nylig?
<Mathias> ikke siden den 5. ihvertfall :p
<Mathias> jeg trenger en ny ladeløsning til telefonen
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-08
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> aften
 * RoyK hører på PJ Harvey og er ikke helt sikker på den nye skiva
<RoyK> skal vi prøve samling på lørdagen?
<RoyK> lutvann?
<lolgnu> Lørdag?
<lolgnu> svartkulp?
<RoyK> er det dammen oppe ved songsvann?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvorfor lillomarka?
<RoyK> svartkulp er jo bare myr
<RoyK> sånn jeg husker vannet
<IvarB> sikkert lettere å grave massegraver der :P
 * IvarB køyer, snakkes
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-09
<RoyK>  
<lolgnu>  
<xt>  
<lolgnu> RoyK: hva spennende kan jeg vise amerikaneren i dag?
<RoyK> litt usikker på hva du mener...
<RoyK> denne dama?
<lolgnu> jau
<lolgnu> Begynner å gå litt tom for ideer
<RoyK> tur til ullevålsetra?
<RoyK> bare traske i skauen en dag er jo fint
<RoyK> så kan du spise overprisa vaffel og greier
<RoyK> ellers er jo øyene fint
<RoyK> husker jeg hadde med en eks på gressholmen - hun var helt satt ut at det bare var åpent uten billett eller noe der ute
<RoyK> hun var fra Iowa
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> 'murica
<RoyK> mhm
<lolgnu> Selger de vaffler?
<RoyK> kanskje ikke på gressholmen, men på ullevålseter, går det mye vafler
<RoyK> men de har jo bare åpent fram til fem, da...
<RoyK> så om du skal gå opp, så blir det dårlig med mat
<lolgnu> Hva gjør man på gressholmen?
<RoyK> tja - trasker rundt og ser på gamle ting? norges første flyplass lå jo der :)
<RoyK> ellers er det vel en kafé der
<RoyK> og så var det en dullion kaniner der, helt til de tok livet av alle sammen for å bevare floraen (som er ganske unik) der ute bedre
<lolgnu> interessant
<pineappler1> Nå har laptopen fått ubuntu!
<RoyK> godie
<RoyK> goodie, evt
<Mathias> mmmm
<Mathias> *belønne pineappler1*
 * pineappler1 salutes Mathias 
<IvarB> faenmeg påtide heter det
<IvarB> burde egentlig få bytta over stasjonær-pc'n her jeg
<IvarB> eneste som holder meg igjen er.... spill :P
<pineappler1> hehe, stajonære kjører debian da :P Det ligner jo litt
<pineappler1> med awesome wm
<IvarB> usikker på hvilken wm jeg orker å holde ut med i lengden
<pineappler1> PÃ¥ laptopen er det xubuntu-desktop wm :)
<IvarB> xfce?
<pineappler1> japp
<IvarB> hadde det en stund der jeg også
<IvarB> men ble for trist i lengden ;P
<pineappler1> Har du prøvd awesome? :P
<IvarB> så nå er det ubuntu sin
<IvarB> nope
<pineappler1> Liker den ganske godt med litt lua endringer og floating windows
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> er ikke hele poenget borte da?
<IvarB> btw, jeg har 3x 24" skjerm på stasjonære, så må ha noe som støtter det BRA
<pineappler1> Neida, vinduene flyter fint :)
<pineappler1> HVordan er de plassert i forhold til hverandre?
<IvarB> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<pineappler1> Den funker fint med flere skjermer
<IvarB> ser det :P
<IvarB> skal prøve det på laptop'n
<pineappler1> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/My_first_awesome
 * RoyK ser på worldcup i utforsykling - gutta har litt peil...
<RoyK> http://live.redbull.tv/events/218/uci-mtb-world-cup-2013-fort-william-downhill/
<RoyK> kommer i 60 nedover steinete stier
<IvarB> hmm kult
<IvarB> hmmm dette var noe annet enn på-tur-i-frankrike
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> du kan leie sånne på tryvann og sykle nedover og ta stolheis opp igjen
<IvarB> livsforsikring void? :P
<IvarB> ser jo ikke akkurat trygt ut
<IvarB> wow
<RoyK> diverse kompiser driver med utforsykling
<RoyK> du bruker jo litt sånn sikkerhetsutstyr, da...
<IvarB> joda, og hud og ben gror :P
<RoyK> var vel worldcup på hafjell i fjor tror jeg
<RoyK> hafjell har kanskje de beste utforløypene for gærne syklister i norge :)
<IvarB> har du prøvd? :P
<RoyK> de på tryvann er visst ikke så bra
<RoyK> nei, men har som sagt diverse venner som sykler utfor
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> er litt pingle på sykkel - holder meg til grus og lett sti
<IvarB> nå fikk jeg lyst til å sykle :P
<RoyK> men hadde vært kult med en tur på tryvann snart - prøve stor sykkel i høy fart :)
<RoyK> de har forskjellige løyper, alt fra nybegynner'n til de drøye utforløypene
<IvarB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq9p6MRj38k
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkA-FwH_bV8
<IvarB> det ser jo ikke noe skummelt ut heh
<RoyK> den du posta er fra de gamle løypene :)
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> de nye er preppa og noe sikrere
<RoyK> og kommer med stolheis og sånt
<IvarB> den du posta så faktisk helt OK ut imho
<IvarB> men er kanskje brattere enn det ser ut som?
<RoyK> det er *rimelig* bratt!
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> trappe-bratt?
<IvarB> eller?
<RoyK> har ikke sykla dem, men jeg og Malinux sykla en tur der oppe i fjor sommer og kryssa noen
<RoyK> noen er rimelig bratte, ja
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> fri fylt-løypa er vel verstingsløypa
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> fri flyt er #2
<RoyK> nybegynneren er #1
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> så er det tre til med økende vanskelighetsgrad
<RoyK> er ikke så ille priser heller http://oslosommerpark.no/om-sykkelparken-oslo-sommerpark/prisliste-sykkelparken-oslo-sommerpark#.UbSpSOvVniY
<RoyK> bare såpass med særskrivingsfeil at det er til å gå på veggene av
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> men 490 for en grei utforsykkel og dagskort, er jo ikke noe å grine av
<RoyK> dvs, legg på 250 for å få rustning
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> som en kompis av meg som sykler mye utfor sa, ikke tro at du ikke kommer til å tryne!
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> *skru på drithøy musikk for å forvirrene ungene*
<RoyK> IvarB: klarer du å tyde navnet på #5 her? http://oslosommerpark.no/om-sykkelparken-oslo-sommerpark/kart-over-sykkelparken#.UbSrsuvVniY
<IvarB> Frøya?
<RoyK> flere bokstaver
<RoyK> søppel å legge ut sånne bilder
<IvarB> å ja
<IvarB> #5
<IvarB> Ryenufsa?
<IvarB> hmm noen har kjørt google-sykkel oppe ved tryvann ser jeg hehe
<Mathias> RoyK: går jo fint an å lese det der :P
<Mathias> "fint"
<Mathias> trenger bare zoome sinnsvakt mye inn
<RoyK> tror jeg må få hjem stisykkelen snart
<pineappler1> Mathias: har du forsøkt deg på disse da? http://blogg.nsm.stat.no/
<RoyK> har en gammel http://www.bikyle.com/images/BikesMtn/Switch.jpg
<IvarB> har nesten sånn tryvann-terreng rett bak huset jeg
<IvarB> minus stolheisen
<RoyK> ja, da er det jo bare å gå opp igjen :)
<IvarB> må opp først ;)
<RoyK> fordelen med sykkelpark er jo blant annet at om du går på trynet, så har de folk som kan hjelpe...
<IvarB> joa
<IvarB> og det er ingen random-hestefolk der
<IvarB> som det er her
<Mathias> pineappler1: nisj
<RoyK> de har nok rimelig flinke folk på førstehjelp på et sånt sted :P
<RoyK> antar det går en finger eller et håndledd der opp ganske jevnlig
<RoyK> IvarB: ok, så sykkelubuntusamling snart? ;)
<IvarB> hehe...
<IvarB> nekter å sykle helt til oslo as
<IvarB> kan ta bilen da :P
<RoyK> ja, ta med sykkelen :)
<Mathias> bedre å ta sykkelen med bilen enn bilen med sykkelen?
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å ta bilen på bagasjebrettet, selv om du har ett ;)
<RoyK> eneste som er pes med ny-sykkelen, er at jeg ikke tør la den stå ute :P
<RoyK> så den har fått plass på stua
<RoyK> får sykkelsjappa Raske sykler til å se over doningen på tirsdagen - er noe knirk hist og her og vil gjerne ha den i tipptopp stand
<IvarB> jau, tar en dusj
<IvarB> afk litt
<pineappler1> 2TiB disken til en kompis krærsja kanskje nettopp
<pineappler1> kræsja*
<pineappler1> Ba han ta den ut av det eksterne kabinettet og prøve den i pc'en
<RoyK> ddrescue?
<RoyK> om den virkelig har tryna, så håper jeg han har backup
<RoyK> ibas har blitt billigere - fastpris på 8k for private for gjenoppretting - men igjen - ikke billigere enn backup :P
<pineappler1> Den funka når han satte den i maskinen. Anbefalte han å sjekke disken litt, men ork sier han
<pineappler1> ddrescue - takk :)
<RoyK> det er to
<RoyK> gnu ddrescue er nok den jeg vil anbefale
<RoyK> begge funker
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> gddrescue
<geirha> men den ene funker bedre enn den andre :)
<RoyK> vet ikke, men tror det er større brukerskare på gnu-varianten
<RoyK> brukte den en gang på en usb-disk som var umonterbar på alt av OS
<RoyK> tok ei uke - 99,noe% gjenoppretta
<RoyK> så med mindre noe har gått riktig galt, som et hode som har ramla av eller noe, så får du nok dataene tilbake med ddrescue
<pineappler1> Syns ikke den høres så skada ut som den klikke-disken til Mathias slik han beskrev det, men jeg tilbød han plass i raidet mitt til han fikk tak i en ny disk
<pineappler1> Og å sjekke disken om han kom med den også
<pineappler1> Nei, det ville han ikke ha
<pineappler1> :P
<RoyK> ville ikke ha hva?
<pineappler1> Plass i raidet til backup inntil kjøp av ny disk og hjelp med å sjekke disken
<RoyK> jaja - da kan han jo fikse ting sjøl
<pineappler1> ja, han sa at han ikke brydde seg om data'ene. Kun et lan sa han, så var disken fylt igjen :P
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> og hvilken klikkedisk?
<pineappler1> Du snakket om en disk som lagde klikkelyder og at det hørtes ut som en mellodi? :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: disker lager masse rare lyder når de testes med smartctl -l long
<RoyK> pineappler1: tror det var det Mathias snakka om
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> mistenker at den egentlig bare spiller av dubstep med hva nå enn det kalles som hodene sitter fast i
<pineappler1> åja :P
<pineappler1> Sove lenge imorgen!
<RoyK> sove til klokka nesten sju i morra :P
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRAjmfW5NI8 sykkeltur
<IvarB> ok det der så hakket mer skummelt ut igjen
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> så en snutt med en fyr som kjørte utfor på is
<RoyK> greit å ha gode piggdekk for sånt :P
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> spike-dekk
<RoyK> eneste køddet med piggdekk er at det veier litt
<RoyK> når du plutselig har 1kg med dekk på hvert hjul, så går det litt trøgt
<RoyK> men tror jeg må bytte bremser på gamledoningen om jeg skal bruke den noe mer - slx-bremser er sinnsvakt mye bedre
<pineappler1> Man skal ikke gi seg selv om man har dysleksi! http://sprunge.us/hULH :P
<RoyK> ja, det gikk ikke så godt for dyslektikerne som hoppa i trollveggen med flatskjerm
<pineappler1> haha :D
<RoyK> fikk litt kudos fra folka på raske sykler for sykkelbygget mitt :)
<RoyK> litt gøy å få kommentarer som "jævlig kul sykkel du har bygd deg" fra sykkelmekanikere som har sett alt
<Mathias> satan da
<RoyK> Mathias: så så - hva er problemet? ;)
<RoyK> mangler en taperobot på 40kg?
<Mathias> bestemor snublet i ledninga til tastaturet
<Mathias> pang, der porten til helvetet, og kortsluttet maskinen
 * Mathias innfører totalforbud mot folk på soverommet sitt
<RoyK> aue
<RoyK> håper ikke ting gikk til helvete
<Mathias> /dev/mapper/RAID-Main: clean, 26084/183132160 files, 111362561/732512256 blocks
<Mathias> filsystemet er ihvertfall ok
<Mathias> ser ikke ut som resten av maskinen har tatt skade heller
<Mathias> heldigvis
<lolgnu> Mathias: Bestemor mi ble så overrasket når jeg sendte henne tekstmelding og spurte om det skjedde noe med maskinen min. Da hadde hun nappet ut ledningen for å vaske.
<Mathias> mulig å slenge inn en fsck på / ved neste boot?
<RoyK> touch /forcefsck
<RoyK> så booter du bare - tilsvarende for andre filsystemer
<Mathias> ok, ingenting er mongokjørt afaik
<IvarB> ah mat er så godt
<IvarB> hvorfor...
<RoyK> fordi man blir sulten?
<IvarB> ja, men hvorfor lager vi god mat?
<IvarB> eller, hvorfor foretrekker vi å spise god mat
<RoyK> fordi det er godt? ;)
<RoyK> IvarB: har du ikke sykkel?
<IvarB> jo?
<RoyK> hva slags?
<IvarB> en tung fulldempet 26" fra biltema :P
 * RoyK tror ikke IvarB har sånn sykkel som RoyK har 
<RoyK> hihi
<IvarB> har nok neppe det ja
<IvarB> nei*
<RoyK> 30kg med skrot?
<IvarB> nja
<IvarB> har aldri veiet den
<RoyK> den her veier 9,4 http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/ny-sykkel/
<IvarB> hehe jada jada
<IvarB> bygg en til meg også
<RoyK> neppe :)
<IvarB> om jeg betaler? :P
<RoyK> tror ikke det
<RoyK> er jo ikke så vanskelig
<RoyK> bare å finne riktige deler og mekke
<IvarB> send meg en dele-liste da
<IvarB> :P
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/sykkelbyggregnskap.png
<RoyK> sånn cirka
<RoyK> trenger ikke xt-gir - slx funker
<RoyK> koster mye mindre
<RoyK> og så kan du jo finne hva faen du vil ha på ebay av deler
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> mangler vel setepinne og sete og sånt der, men stort sett er lista komplett
<RoyK> skal du gjøre det enklere, så kjøp ferdige hjul, men da får du jo ikke bestemme farge på nav og sånt
<RoyK> men snakker du med ei god sykkelsjappe, kan de sikkert bygge hjul for deg for en grei penge
<RoyK> gjetter 500 spenn eller noe per hjul pluss materiell
<RoyK> da får du *gode* hjul
<RoyK> som varer lenge
<IvarB> hmm kanskje jeg skal veie sykkelen
<IvarB> 2sec
<RoyK> hope 2 pro evo-nava jeg valgte er litt bråkete, men veldig solide :)
<IvarB> den veier 17 kg
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> nesten dobbelt
<RoyK> tror jeg rota litt med veiinga sist - ser ut som om min faktisk veier over 10kg
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> :P
<IvarB> jaja
<RoyK> men noe skrap fra biltema, er det nok ikke :)
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> det er litt gøy å nerde med å bygge sykkel
<IvarB> dyrt, men høres moro ut
<RoyK> type, bare kjøp et hjulbyggestativ og eiker og felg og nav og begyn der
<RoyK> rimelig kløn, men gøy
<RoyK> så tar du ting som det kommer, bakhjul, litt bremser, gir, ei kinaramme til knappe 2k fra ebay
<RoyK> så har du plutselig en fin sykkel som i butikken ville ha kosta 30k
<IvarB> hvor kjøpte du hjulbyggestativ?
<RoyK> eller - kanskje omtrent det samme - på salg - som hva du brukte - men jeg kunne ikke ha funnet den sykkelen min i butikk
<RoyK> kjøpte fra en fyr på terrengsykkel.no
<RoyK> du trenger et "truing stand"
<RoyK> type hjulrettestativ på nynorsk
<RoyK> park tool sine er veldig bra, men litt dyre
<RoyK> men de gjør at du slipper å sentrere hjulet senere
<RoyK> type http://www.ebay.com/itm/Park-Tool-TS-2-2-Pro-Wheel-Truing-Stand-/380507823858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5898089ef2
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> men skulle jeg bygd en ny sykkel nå, så tror jeg jeg hadde driti i å laga egne hjul
<lolgnu> ble det dyrt å lage egen sykkel?
<RoyK> lettere å kjøpe gode hjul
<RoyK> lolgnu: http://karlsbakk.net/sykkelbyggregnskap.png
<RoyK> lolgnu: så ikke helt billig, men du får nok ikke noe i butikken til samme pris
<RoyK> gjetter 30k for tilsvarende
<lolgnu> Uten gir, bremser og pedaler så kan jeg nesten overkomme det
<IvarB> men du må vel ha endel verktøy også?
<IvarB> sånn som hjulbygger osv
<IvarB> sykkelholder
<RoyK> ja, mekkestativ, hjulbyggestativ osv
<RoyK> kanskje 2-3k på toppen der
<RoyK> men gøy!
<IvarB> joda joda
<IvarB> mye som er gøy :P
<IvarB> hehe
<lolgnu> Kan jeg kjøpe karbonramme og så en sykkel på finn?
<RoyK> funker
<RoyK> så kan du flytte over delene til karbonramma
<lolgnu> Så bare sette det sammen, så kan jeg jo oppgradere det som plager meg
<RoyK> koster 2k eller noe for ei karbonramme på ebay nå
<lolgnu> Er det karbonstål eller karbonfiber?
<RoyK> så kan du sette på noe gammalt ræl, eller kjøpe noe fint :)
<RoyK> fiber
<RoyK> ramma mi veier litt over kiloen
<lolgnu> Skulle ønske jeg hadde utstyr for å sandblåse
<RoyK> 1140g tror jeg
<RoyK> du vil ikke sandblåse ei karbonramme
<IvarB> haha
<lolgnu> vil gjerne sandblåse stål/aluminium med teit maling
<IvarB> jeg lurer på hvordan det hadde endt opp
<lolgnu> IvarB: matt?
<IvarB> karbonfiber...
<IvarB> ikke stål
<lolgnu> jeg ville sandblåse alle de andre delene (med åpenbare unntak)
<RoyK> sandblåser du gir, går det nok ikke så bra
<RoyK> lagre fylles med drit
<IvarB> lol du lever virkelig opp til nicket ditt noen ganger
<IvarB> hvorfor vil du sandblåse noe, bare for å gjøre det?
<lolgnu> jeg tenkte mer på gaffelen
<lolgnu> IvarB: ser idiotisk ut med hvit gaffel på svart karbonramme
<RoyK> hvorfor sandblåse?
<RoyK> ta av gaffelen og kjøp en sprayboks
<RoyK> skrap av eventuell plast
<lolgnu> har noen felger og andre ting som trenger sandblåsing også
<lolgnu> dørene på bilen min feks
<RoyK> lolgnu: gleder meg til å se nybygget sykkel av deg :)
<lolgnu> Det er så mye jeg har lyst til å kjøpe
<RoyK> ja, skaff deg en enkel sykkel, så kan vi ta en tur
<RoyK> så kan du bruke sommeren på å bygge noe selv om du vil det
<lolgnu> Jeg tror jeg må reise bort etterhvert
<lolgnu> Men jeg trenger en uke til å slappe av
<RoyK> hvor reiser du?
<lolgnu> Nordover. Trondheim -> Harstad -> kanskje tromsø -> Alta
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - hospitere Mathias ?
<lolgnu> aner ikke hvor han bor
<RoyK> lolgnu: kirkenes
<RoyK> lolgnu: dameproblemer?
 * Mathias er ikke noen vandrende åsgård
<lolgnu> Nei, bare sliten av å ikke få nok alenetid
<RoyK> lolgnu: skaff deg sykkel, så tar vi en tur i skauen
<RoyK> natta folkens
<IvarB> nite
<IvarB> hmm der brakk putty gitt
<RoyK> lite behov for putty fra unixting ;)
<RoyK> men natta
<IvarB> hmm nja
<IvarB> joda
<IvarB> brb
<IvarB> hmmm
<IvarB> tror det egentlig er weechat som har brekt
<IvarB> alt flyter ut
<IvarB> htop og rtorrent osv ser helt ryddig ut
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-03
<Malinux> reshape av raid nå på 21%
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> raid er jo ganske ontopic :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-04
<Malinux> reshape på 49%
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-05
<gl__> bye
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-07
<Malinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1300722
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1300722 in hud (Ubuntu) "hud-service is eating up 100% of one of my CPUs in a poll loop" [Undecided,In progress]
<Malinux> ser ut som jeg har denne buggen
<Malinux> 99% cpu
<RoyK> hva er hud-service?
<RoyK> skjønnhetstjeneste? :D
<Malinux> nei, hud  er H.U.D eller Head Up Display
<Malinux> søkbare programmenyer
<Malinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<RoyK> må jo bare køde litt ;)
<Malinux> ah :p
<Malinux> og jeg tok den liksom ikke med en gang :S søren og :p
<RoyK> finten her er fin ;) http://www.libressl.org/
<Malinux> fonten kanskje?
<Malinux> den var behagelig i alle fall
<Malinux> flere som opplever at Hud-service eter cpu? nå har den startet igjen
<Malinux> hm, er noe oppdateringer nå som går på unity-services, så får håpe det er en fix der om hud-service er en del av den pakken
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-10
<litago> hvordan får jeg oppgradert fra Lubuntu 14.04.4 til Lubuntu 16.04 ?
<RoyK> litago: do-release-upgrade -d
<RoyK> litago: do-release-upgrade uten -d funker først når 16.04.1 kommer
<litago> thx :D
